# John Cena vs. CM Punk #1 Contender's Match



## Dudechi (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: John Cena vs. CM Punk #1 Contender's Match Next Monday Night*

You don't think they are setting it up to end up a Triple Threat match at WM?


----------



## animus (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: John Cena vs. CM Punk #1 Contender's Match Next Monday Night*

2 options w/ the first more likely. Cena wins clean and Punk moves on. The 2nd is one of the 2 gets DQ's setting up a Triple Threat.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: John Cena vs. CM Punk #1 Contender's Match Next Monday Night*

WTH are they having a # 1 Contender match for?


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: John Cena vs. CM Punk #1 Contender's Match Next Monday Night*

If Punk wins how would Cena get in the title match then? I see Cena winning maybe because a Heyman mistake. Just think it'll be to hard for creative to figure a way to add Cena.

but maybe this could be Rey all iver again when he gave up his shot to Orton.


----------



## Joe E Dangerously (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: John Cena vs. CM Punk #1 Contender's Match Next Monday Night*



Soupman Prime said:


> If Punk wins how would Cena get in the title match then? I see Cena winning maybe because a Heyman mistake. Just think it'll be to hard for creative to figure a way to add Cena.
> 
> but maybe this could be Rey all iver again when he gave up his shot to Orton.


Yeah they can just throw cena in the match anyway.

I'm a little intrigued because we know its possible that undertaker isn't coming back, so they're gonna have to put punk against rock and cena


----------



## Dudechi (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: John Cena vs. CM Punk #1 Contender's Match Next Monday Night*

There is no reason they need to officially make it a triple threat next Monday.


Controversial ending, or something.

Cena knocks out punk, heyman distracts ref and punk escapes a sure pin, cena goes after Heyman for interfering, Lesnar comes out and F5's cena, Punk sneaks in for the pin.


Then Cena unfairly loses his shot, McMahon comes on the following week and makes it right. Punk Technivally won, but Cena get his shot reinstated.


It's wrestling.... They can figure it out.


----------



## Joe E Dangerously (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: John Cena vs. CM Punk #1 Contender's Match Next Monday Night*

Don't forget how it is bad for business to let cena beat punk for the first time on free tv

The forum business experts will agree


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: John Cena vs. CM Punk #1 Contender's Match Next Monday Night*

I'd like to see them have Punk win in a screwy fashion and have the title match be a triple threat match. They'll probably just have Cena beat Punk clean though.


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: John Cena vs. CM Punk #1 Contender's Match Next Monday Night*

The match ends in a DQ resulting in a triple threat


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: John Cena vs. CM Punk #1 Contender's Match Next Monday Night*

Hopefully Punk wins or the WM match is turned into triple threat. Punk and Cena are both good enough to possibly carry Dwayne to a passable match.


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

*Re: John Cena vs. CM Punk #1 Contender's Match Next Monday Night*

I hope Cena wins. I don't want a triple threat.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: John Cena vs. CM Punk #1 Contender's Match Next Monday Night*

The result of the match depends solely on what The Undertaker's decision is.

I really hope Punk wins, I don't want Rock/Cena II. I'd prefer a triple threat over that to be honest. It won't be a clean finish next week though.


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

*Re: John Cena vs. CM Punk #1 Contender's Match Next Monday Night*



Dudechi said:


> There is no reason they need to officially make it a triple threat next Monday.
> 
> 
> Controversial ending, or something.
> ...


And how would Lesnar F5'ing Cena lead to Lesnar vs HHH? Cena wouldn't just ignore the fact that he got screwed by Lesnar.


----------



## Shawn Morrison (Jan 14, 2011)

*Re: John Cena vs. CM Punk #1 Contender's Match Next Monday Night*



Dudechi said:


> You don't think they are setting it up to end up a Triple Threat match at WM?


they need to do something cause Rock will be leaving for two weeks and Punk has nothing to do, so this is their answer. Don't get your hopes high on Punk joining the title picture.


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

*Re: John Cena vs. CM Punk #1 Contender's Match Next Monday Night*

It's in Texas isn't it ?

Lights go out, Taker appears and costs Punk the match. 

Rock-Cena II, Brock-HHH II, Punk-Taker.


----------



## smackdown1111 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: John Cena vs. CM Punk #1 Contender's Match Next Monday Night*

Either way Cena will be pinning Punk whether it is next week or at Wrestlemania in the triple threat match to win the title. GG Punk.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: John Cena vs. CM Punk #1 Contender's Match Next Monday Night*



KingOfKings said:


> It's in Texas isn't it ?
> 
> Lights go out, Taker appears and costs Punk the match.
> 
> Rock-Cena II, Brock-HHH II, Punk-Taker.


whats his reason to cost punk the match?


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

*Re: John Cena vs. CM Punk #1 Contender's Match Next Monday Night*

It's the WWE. Do they really expect REASONING ?

Listen, I'd love to sit here and watch CM Punk get his Wrestlemania main event spot that he deserves while we avoid the inevitable Rock vs Punk vs Cena but let's face it ; that's just living in dream land. There's literally NOBODY ELSE to challenge for The Streak due to Brock being tied up in a pointless HHH match that shouldn't exist, and Taker isn't going to miss Wrestlemania. We're getting Rematch Mania and that's pretty much final  .


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: John Cena vs. CM Punk #1 Contender's Match Next Monday Night*

I missed the first part of Raw, why is this match happening?

Cena won the Rumble, why is Punk even in the mix?


----------



## 2ndComingY2J (Feb 20, 2012)

*Re: John Cena vs. CM Punk #1 Contender's Match Next Monday Night*

I hope they go the Triple Threat route. Actually I dont if we dont get Rock-Cena II this year it will happen next year FOR SURE. So I'd rather them just get it over with on this shitty Manai


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: John Cena vs. CM Punk #1 Contender's Match Next Monday Night*

I hope Cena wins, a triple threat would just mean we get the Rock-Cena singles rematch later on and I just want them to be done with it.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: John Cena vs. CM Punk #1 Contender's Match Next Monday Night*

Just hope Cena wins, beats ROCK at Mania and this is over and done with.

Unfortunately, the way it was built today makes it look like a triple threat may happen. But you never know, somehow maybe Taker distracts Punk or something that causes that feud to happen. Taker is above wrestling Punk but it'll just be another WM victim so I'm okay with that.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: John Cena vs. CM Punk #1 Contender's Match Next Monday Night*



Trifektah said:


> I missed the first part of Raw, why is this match happening?
> 
> Cena won the Rumble, why is Punk even in the mix?


Cena came out, said some stuff about facing the rock at WM, then punk came out said he got robbed again, said Cena's never beaten him. Cena put his 31 contendership on the line for next week.


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: John Cena vs. CM Punk #1 Contender's Match Next Monday Night*

They're not going to add Punk in.

They're not going to do it.

I know they're not.

Nope.

Not going to happen.

ONCE IN A LIFETIME.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

*Re: John Cena vs. CM Punk #1 Contender's Match Next Monday Night*

Other options:
Cena vs Punk for the title while Rock is the guest referee for some reason.
Rock vs Punk vs Cena in a 1-hour ironman match.
Rock in a handicap match vs Cena AND Punk. If Cena/Punk wins, they become co-champions. Hilarity ensues.
Rock vs Cena. Winner gets Punk in the same night. Winner of THAT match gets to face Taker, also in the same night. Then for some godforsaken reason, winner of that third match gets face Antonio Cesaro to unify the WWE & USA titles.


----------



## Nails11 (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: John Cena vs. CM Punk #1 Contender's Match Next Monday Night*



KingOfKings said:


> It's in Texas isn't it ?
> 
> Lights go out, Taker appears and costs Punk the match.
> 
> Rock-Cena II, Brock-HHH II, Punk-Taker.


Bingo. I bet something Punk says in an opening segment promo 'draws out' Taker.


----------



## Point9Seconds (Aug 20, 2012)

*Re: John Cena vs. CM Punk #1 Contender's Match Next Monday Night*

Punk beats cena. ROCK beats Punk at Wrestlemania and drops the title next night on raw to? ????


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

I'm expecting interference from Lesnar or Taker.. I'm actually hoping we don't get a triple threat match. The match quality would be abysmal.


----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: John Cena vs. CM Punk #1 Contender's Match Next Monday Night*



Green Light said:


> I hope Cena wins, a triple threat would just mean we get the Rock-Cena singles rematch later on and I just want them to be done with it.


 I keep reading your posts in Phil Mitchell's voice :lmao


----------



## Banjo (Sep 30, 2005)

*Re: John Cena vs. CM Punk #1 Contender's Match Next Monday Night*

John Cena makes CM Punk tap out to the STF


----------



## Revil Fox (Mar 16, 2010)

*Re: John Cena vs. CM Punk #1 Contender's Match Next Monday Night*

It's not hard to see this ending in a tripe threat. All they have to do is have this match end in another draw. Which, honestly, I kind of like. Because it means Cena has STILL never beaten Punk, plus it re-enforces the idea that Punk and Cena are on the same level, which is exactly what you want out of your top face and top heel.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: John Cena vs. CM Punk #1 Contender's Match Next Monday Night*

Cena is going over obviously lol, as much as it pains me to say that.


----------



## Archive. (Dec 1, 2012)

*Re: John Cena vs. CM Punk #1 Contender's Match Next Monday Night*

Quite honestly id like to see Punk win, due to a Brock Lesner interference. Then Continue Punk/rock as the matches are getting better each time.
And have Cena/Brock as their short feud was actually entertaining. They're going to need feuds for next year after the rock leaves and they should have Cena never beating punk as one of them.

I am not saying Punk/Rock matches have been good, but theyre getting better none the less.


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

*Re: John Cena vs. CM Punk #1 Contender's Match Next Monday Night*

Controversy ending, both will chalenge The rock for the title.


----------



## CM Sean (Mar 16, 2008)

*Re: John Cena vs. CM Punk #1 Contender's Match Next Monday Night*

I pray for Taker to interfere. I still have hope the triple threat doesn't happen


----------



## Sin City Saint (Feb 4, 2006)

*Re: John Cena vs. CM Punk #1 Contender's Match Next Monday Night*

I'd rather a triple threat with Punk involved than Cena/Rock 2. I know a lot of people just want to get Rock/Cena 2 over with (as it seems inevitable) - and while I want it to be over with as well, I'd rather they do it in a match that is not the ME of 'Mania....


----------



## Skeff (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: John Cena vs. CM Punk #1 Contender's Match Next Monday Night*

this match is taking place for two reasons, firstly, the rock isn't there so they need to build the rocks match for wrestlemania without him. Secondly, Undertaker may not know if he will be ready for mania, this could be just to buy another 2 weeks or so to make sure the dead man is up to the task.

Next weeks raw will more than likely confirm the wrestlemania card that we're expecting and we'll know if punk gets put into wwe title or faces taker. to be honest i hope he fights taker so that cena can get his clean win back and we dont have to put up with anymore of this rock/cena shit.


----------



## echOes (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: John Cena vs. CM Punk #1 Contender's Match Next Monday Night*

Rock beat Cena one on one. So now its time for Cena to beat Rock one on one, as it goes in the world of the WWE. 

Punk will lose. Then in some fashion begins a program with Taker.

Not loving these matches they got in the works for WM, I gotta say. But what can you do.


----------



## TiagoBarbosa (Aug 8, 2011)

*Re: John Cena vs. CM Punk #1 Contender's Match Next Monday Night*

CM Punk should win the match using some cheating tactic, to hype his heel persona, The Rock would then ask Vince McMahon to add John Cena into the mix, because he brings the best of him (although i think its Punk who brings the best out of Rock) and you got your Triple Threat without burying anyone.


----------



## Shawn Morrison (Jan 14, 2011)

*Re: John Cena vs. CM Punk #1 Contender's Match Next Monday Night*



Revil Fox said:


> It's not hard to see this ending in a tripe threat. All they have to do is have this match end in another draw. Which, honestly, I kind of like. Because it means Cena has STILL never beaten Punk, plus it re-enforces the idea that Punk and Cena are on the same level, which is exactly what you want out of your top face and top heel.


If you want them to be on the same level, then Cena needs to win and prove that he can beat Punk and it's not always either Punk winning or a draw.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: John Cena vs. CM Punk #1 Contender's Match Next Monday Night*

Triple Threat.


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

*Re: John Cena vs. CM Punk #1 Contender's Match Next Monday Night*



Shawn Morrison said:


> If you want them to be on the same level, then Cena needs to win and prove that he can beat Punk and it's not always either Punk winning or a draw.


I don't see Punk losing this match. I say it's going to be a Triple threat. I hate the idea.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: John Cena vs. CM Punk #1 Contender's Match Next Monday Night*



Clique said:


> This should be another quality TV match from these two. I still see Cena winning and Punk eventually moving on to something else. *However, it does make you wonder though if there's a slight chance, I'm talking 1 percent, they will go the triple threat route with Rock & the WWE Title at Mania*.


:mark:

Not matter how little chance it may have, I'm hoping for that match. I liked the direction they were going in tonight and I look forward to their match next week.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Im annoyed when they keep on saying Cena never beat punk.. its like they want us to forget about the Thanksgiving episode back in 2009 when Cena but punk


----------



## bipartisan101 (Feb 11, 2013)

*Re: John Cena vs. CM Punk #1 Contender's Match Next Monday Night*

^ True, Cena has indeed beat Punk before....just not recently.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: John Cena vs. CM Punk #1 Contender's Match Next Monday Night*



Cycloneon said:


> Im annoyed when they keep on saying Cena never beat punk.. its like they want us to forget about the Thanksgiving episode back in 2009 when Cena but punk


Classic WWE treating the viewers like idiots, like we've got a memory of a goldfish. Cena's beat Punk in TV matches a few times in the last few years, but as said above, he just hasn't beaten him lately so they're using that as ''Cena has never beaten Punk'' to try and fool the casuals who maybe can't remember those matches.


----------



## StanStansky (Jun 27, 2012)

*Re: John Cena vs. CM Punk #1 Contender's Match Next Monday Night*

I see it going one of two ways and it really depends on Taker's status by showtime next week.

1) Double countout or something like that leading to a triple threat, or:
2) Cena wins in an ending with some fuckery, Punk goes apeshit and starts destroying everything, then *GONG*.

Both scenarios could be great if executed properly. I just don't see Punk going into WM if it's not in the title match or against Taker. Not enough time/guys to build a believable story, especially with Brock obviously being set up for HHH's return.(Although Heyman turning on Punk if he loses could lead to a good story, but with Heyman v. McMahon next week I highly doubt anything but Brock/HHH)


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: John Cena vs. CM Punk #1 Contender's Match Next Monday Night*






Triple Threat


----------



## Banjo (Sep 30, 2005)

*Re: John Cena vs. CM Punk #1 Contender's Match Next Monday Night*



Cycloneon said:


> Im annoyed when they keep on saying Cena never beat punk.. its like they want us to forget about the Thanksgiving episode back in 2009 when Cena but punk


John Cena has never beaten CM Punk in a WWE Championship match. That is true.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: John Cena vs. CM Punk #1 Contender's Match Next Monday Night*

Cena will win.

I don't know what they'll do with Punk. I guess Taker, but that's not looking too good as each week comes and goes and he's no where to be seen. Honestly, with no Taker they might as well leave him off the card at this point.

They won't, I know, but who exactly will he be fighting?

Ryback/Sheamus/Jericho look to possibly be building towards something so that eliminates them. Kane and Bryan look to be going against each other. They won't do Punk/Orton, so who does that leave?


----------



## WWE_champ (May 25, 2005)

*Re: John Cena vs. CM Punk #1 Contender's Match Next Monday Night*

Ugh. I hate Triple Threats for Wrestlemania. Hopefully, Taker will come back, next week, and feud with Punk.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: John Cena vs. CM Punk #1 Contender's Match Next Monday Night*



WWE_champ said:


> Ugh. I hate Triple Threats for Wrestlemania. Hopefully, Taker will come back, next week, and feud with Punk.


Why? At least it adds variety. WM 28 was terrible with all those one on one matches.


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

*Re: John Cena vs. CM Punk #1 Contender's Match Next Monday Night*

The WM XX main event was pretty good on my view.


----------



## SS07 (Feb 19, 2013)

*Re: John Cena vs. CM Punk #1 Contender's Match Next Monday Night*



RFalcao said:


> The WM XX main event was pretty good on my view.


Pretty good? That is a massive understatement, arguably the greatest triple threat match of all time.


----------



## CripplerXFace (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: John Cena vs. CM Punk #1 Contender's Match Next Monday Night*

The only thing we know for sure is that Punk won't win clean. It's either Cena clean, Punk with interference, or some kind of goofy draw.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: John Cena vs. CM Punk #1 Contender's Match Next Monday Night*

1. Cena beats Punk to look strong and we get the rematch. Lame.

2. Brock attacks Cena and Rock attacks Punk in retaliation, both get counted out in the ring and it's a triple threat. Much better.

3. Taker shows up and cost Punk the match, then we get the rematch and Punk/Taker. Not bad but not great either.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: John Cena vs. CM Punk #1 Contender's Match Next Monday Night*

Number 1 is my prediction.

Seriously. I think the sole purpose for this match is 2 reasons.

1. Ratings draw on a week with no Rock. Hence, why it didn't happen tonight.
2. Redemption for Super Cena. He beats the two guys "he can't beat", and overcomes it all...once again.

I seriously think that's it. Nothing special, no swerves, no turns, nothing. Just to have something marquee happen when there's no Rock, and to make Cena look strong.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

*Re: John Cena vs. CM Punk #1 Contender's Match Next Monday Night*

I see that no one is considering a Fatal Four Way. Next week we could indeed see Brock interfere and cost Cena his match at WM. What then? Well, we could see Cena put back into the WM picture since he got screwed, but wait... What about the guy who caused it all?

We could end up seeing Rock vs Punk vs Cena vs Brock. Which would make for a somewhat interesting "bedfellows" type of match where we could assume Punk and Lesnar would be kind of a team against Rock and Cena. But in the end none of them could truly trust each other. This kind of match would be a nice swerve that could definitely draw more interest. Especially since Taker is pretty much out of the picture for this year.


----------



## Rated Phenomenal (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: John Cena vs. CM Punk #1 Contender's Match Next Monday Night*



Bearcatter said:


> I see that no one is considering a Fatal Four Way. Next week we could indeed see Brock interfere and cost Cena his match at WM. What then? Well, we could see Cena put back into the WM picture since he got screwed, but wait... What about the guy who caused it all?
> 
> We could end up seeing Rock vs Punk vs Cena vs Brock. Which would make for a somewhat interesting "bedfellows" type of match where we could assume Punk and Lesnar would be kind of a team against Rock and Cena. But in the end none of them could truly trust each other. This kind of match would be a nice swerve that could definitely draw more interest. Especially since Taker is pretty much out of the picture for this year.


Even Mr. Fantastic would be impressed by that reaching.


----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: John Cena vs. CM Punk #1 Contender's Match Next Monday Night*

They're going to pin each other. Cena falls on top of Punk after hitting him with an F5 and his shoulders are also down or Punk doing that to him. (ala HHH-HBK 2003 Raw)


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

*Re: John Cena vs. CM Punk #1 Contender's Match Next Monday Night*

something tells me they're setting up a triple threat match, the match is gonna have a controversial finish resulting in a triple threat match

because if they were planning for Punk/Taker they should've planted the seeds by now


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

*Re: John Cena vs. CM Punk #1 Contender's Match Next Monday Night*



Cycloneon said:


> Im annoyed when they keep on saying Cena never beat punk.. its like they want us to forget about the Thanksgiving episode back in 2009 when Cena but punk


why go that far ? Cena actually defeated Punk on RAW in 2012, and defeated him in 2011 on RAW where Kevin Nash cost Punk the match

but apparently, if it wasn't within the last 3 weeks, it never happened


----------



## Chi Town Punk (Mar 4, 2012)

*Re: John Cena vs. CM Punk #1 Contender's Match Next Monday Night*



rbhayek said:


> They're going to pin each other. Cena falls on top of Punk after hitting him with an F5 and his shoulders are also down or Punk doing that to him. (ala HHH-HBK 2003 Raw)


that would be a great finish actually. hope you're right


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: John Cena vs. CM Punk #1 Contender's Match Next Monday Night*

Someone has to get DQ'd or No contest, will end up in a triple threat at Mania!

Cena will win at Mania and go on and surpass punks reign of 400+ days.


----------



## Situation (Mar 4, 2012)

*Re: John Cena vs. CM Punk #1 Contender's Match Next Monday Night*

Triple threat match for wwe belt oi title


----------



## jdrawmer (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: John Cena vs. CM Punk #1 Contender's Match Next Monday Night*

If they were going the Cena v Rock 1-on-1 route, why would they even bother having Punk in a #1 contender match? They didn't have to do that at all. Surely they would have just focused on building heat for whatever match Punk would be having. For Cena to have called it too? Very strange.

If Cena wins clean and Punk does end up NOT in the title match, then it's just another week wasted in setting up whatever match Punk WILL be in at Mania.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: John Cena vs. CM Punk #1 Contender's Match Next Monday Night*

Double countout or some shit. I see Triple Threat.


----------



## xhc (Oct 17, 2010)

*Re: John Cena vs. CM Punk #1 Contender's Match Next Monday Night*

Twice in a Life Time featuring CM Punk.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: John Cena vs. CM Punk #1 Contender's Match Next Monday Night*

You've got to think that they've only set this match up for one of two reasons:

1) Neither man will win, leading to a triple threat at 'Mania. So double countout, both pin each other etc would easily lead into Punk being added to the original match.

2) Punk gets screwed by Lesnar or Taker. This doesn't line up as well as the other reason but is still possible. Heyman could turn and unleash Lesnar on Punk. He is scheduled for next week after all. Taker is less likely but fuck logic he could turn up, screw Punk and explain later.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: John Cena vs. CM Punk #1 Contender's Match Next Monday Night*

*Like I've been saying months ago, it's going to end up being a Triple Threat at Mania' somehow. 
Just hope Punk goes over.*


----------



## Hawksea (Oct 15, 2012)

*Re: John Cena vs. CM Punk #1 Contender's Match Next Monday Night*



WWE_champ said:


> Ugh. I hate Triple Threats for Wrestlemania. Hopefully, Taker will come back, next week, and feud with Punk.


Triple threats rarely ever work in a title match. And we had already seen a what triple threat that involves both Cena and Punk look like. It was ugly. I hope they just stick it to a 1-on-1 contest. It's better that way.


----------



## Marston (Sep 1, 2012)

*Re: John Cena vs. CM Punk #1 Contender's Match Next Monday Night*

Its not even about if a triple threat is going to be a good match or not. Punk has been carrying the ball and has been the most entertaining thing on the show for over a year. He deserves to be in the main event this year.


----------



## Hawksea (Oct 15, 2012)

*Re: John Cena vs. CM Punk #1 Contender's Match Next Monday Night*



Marston said:


> Its not even about if a triple threat is going to be a good match or not. *Punk has been carrying the ball and has been the most entertaining thing on the show for over a year. He deserves to be in the main event this year.*


The 2.2, 2.3, 2.4 ratings Raw got during his terrible reign does not support this statement though. And he's still not the kind of guy that is big enough for a Wrestlemania main event.

That's why I think Rock-Cena II by itself will still have way more of that Wrestlemania glamour than a triple threat that will include somebody that does not have other two's star power.

If anything, a possible triple threat scenario would be better suited for Extreme Rules.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: John Cena vs. CM Punk #1 Contender's Match Next Monday Night*



rbhayek said:


> They're going to pin each other. Cena falls on top of Punk after hitting him with an F5 and his shoulders are also down or Punk doing that to him. (ala HHH-HBK 2003 Raw)


I never actually thought of this but this is a very credible idea. I can definitely see something like this happening. At least the WWE have made RAW next week a must watch. No matter what anyone says, we are all anticipating this match next week


----------



## WhereIsKevinKelly (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: John Cena vs. CM Punk #1 Contender's Match Next Monday Night*

Everyone keeps bringing up Taker, but what reason does Taker have to challenge Punk? They've already faced off and unlike HHH or HBK there is no Attitude era history to draw on. It makes zero sense for the match to happen in the scenario you all keep bringing up (where Taker appears after the Punk/Cena match).

The triple threat match is the only thing that makes sense at this point, and with Rock out for the next few weeks it makes even more sense if this is in fact going to be the main event.


----------



## bigdog40 (Sep 8, 2004)

*Re: John Cena vs. CM Punk #1 Contender's Match Next Monday Night*



Joe E Dangerously said:


> Don't forget how it is bad for business to let cena beat punk for the first time on free tv
> 
> The forum business experts will agree




Cena has already beaten Punk on free TV.


----------



## rybacker (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: John Cena vs. CM Punk #1 Contender's Match Next Monday Night*

only 3 possible outcomes for this match

1) super cena wins clean burying punk for the time being 
2) DQ or controversial ending where vince makes it a triple threat match 
3) Taker screws punk setting punk vs taker

no other possible outcomes can arise in my opinion i personally would prefer taker appearing


----------



## bigdog40 (Sep 8, 2004)

*Re: John Cena vs. CM Punk #1 Contender's Match Next Monday Night*



Hawksea said:


> Triple threats rarely ever work in a title match. And we had already seen a what triple threat that involves both Cena and Punk look like. It was ugly. I hope they just stick it to a 1-on-1 contest. It's better that way.




Not only that, but if the two men that worked a triple threat match with Cena are better workers than the Rock at this point. At least with Rock vs Cena, they both work the same pace so it would be easier for Cena to work with the Rock. A triple threat will be a huge clusterfuck.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: John Cena vs. CM Punk #1 Contender's Match Next Monday Night*

I think (and hope) they are going for a triple threat. The starting promo setting up this match could have been something to just feed Cena Punk to make "him look strong", but the ending where Punk interfered in Cena/Rock confrontation confirmed it for me. That clearly signalled at a triple threat at WM. 

I hope that is the case, I would be disappointed if its not.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: John Cena vs. CM Punk #1 Contender's Match Next Monday Night*

It's not going to be a 3 way. Rock/Cena is already locked. I see this match as a way to give Cena his win back on Punk because of the story that he never beat him. Basically it's another part of the build up to Rock/Cena. I don't know what about Taker and how he's going to be involved, but if he works WM29, he needs to be there next week to start his program.


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

*Re: John Cena vs. CM Punk #1 Contender's Match Next Monday Night*

Cena came off as a dummy by offering that stipulation. He didn't have to do anything since he!s already the #1 contender going into Mania.

That is, unless Super Cena prevails. :cena2


----------



## ShyBiSkye (Jun 18, 2006)

*Re: John Cena vs. CM Punk #1 Contender's Match Next Monday Night*

I don't think they really have enough time left to build up a successful Punk/Undertaker feud for Wrestlemania. Sure they built up HBK/Undertaker and Triple H/Undertaker in a month both times they happened but there was so much prior history there and they just built it off of that, the only history between Punk and Undertaker is the two of them feuding over the world title in 2009. 

Turning the match into a Triple Threat, in my opinion, would add some much needed drama to the whole thing. Without Punk last night would have just been another Cena promo about respect and Rock prancing around with WWE's next best selling toy. Cena's going to win at Wrestlemania regardless, but why not add a bit more into this feud than Rock mocking Cena for losing and Cena blasting the Rock for not always being there?


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: John Cena vs. CM Punk #1 Contender's Match Next Monday Night*

Cena should save his big first win over Punk for a major match down the line, not some pointless Raw match. Complete waste. Unless of course, he doesn't beat him.


----------



## YamchaRocks (Dec 22, 2012)

*Re: John Cena vs. CM Punk #1 Contender's Match Next Monday Night*

Triple Threat would mean Punk is main eventing Wrestlemania, and that's a big no-no to me. I hope Cena wins next week, and Punk midcards WM with Taker.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

*Re: John Cena vs. CM Punk #1 Contender's Match Next Monday Night*

They need to set up a triple threat match and by the looks of RAW at the end that is exactly what they are going to do. I can see there being some sort of controversial finish like the end of the Night Of Champions contest with both shoulders being on the mat.


----------



## Da Alliance (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: John Cena vs. CM Punk #1 Contender's Match Next Monday Night*

*So winning the Rumble is worthless?*


----------



## Jesus_Hong (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: John Cena vs. CM Punk #1 Contender's Match Next Monday Night*

I can't believe they are going with "Cena has never beaten Punk"


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: John Cena vs. CM Punk #1 Contender's Match Next Monday Night*

Sometimes. But HBK injected himself in the match in 2004 simply because he had unfinished business with HHH, this is really the same thing.


----------



## Jesus_Hong (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: John Cena vs. CM Punk #1 Contender's Match Next Monday Night*

I feel dumber for posting that. WWE likes to spin a few lies


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: John Cena vs. CM Punk #1 Contender's Match Next Monday Night*



Da Alliance said:


> *So winning the Rumble is worthless?*


lol what the fuck is with people thinking this? Seriously. This isnt the first time the number 1 contendership from a RR winner has been put on the line. Stop making it like this devalues the Rumble.


----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: John Cena vs. CM Punk #1 Contender's Match Next Monday Night*



Jesus_Hong said:


> I can't believe they are going with "Cena has never beaten Punk"


 Reminds me of the time when they said Y2J has never beaten Cena. To be fair, they probably mean Cena has never beaten Punk in a big match.


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: John Cena vs. CM Punk #1 Contender's Match Next Monday Night*

Rock have now beaten Punk 2 times.

To make Cena look as good he is also goin to win over Punk showing that he is as good as Rock.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: John Cena vs. CM Punk #1 Contender's Match Next Monday Night*

Vince could swerve us all by making CM Punk win and face Rock for the WWE title at Wrestlemania 29. Just you watch


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: John Cena vs. CM Punk #1 Contender's Match Next Monday Night*



Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Vince could swerve us all by making CM Punk win and face Rock for the WWE title at Wrestlemania 29. Just you watch


Rock vs Punk III. Yeah no


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

*Re: John Cena vs. CM Punk #1 Contender's Match Next Monday Night*



rbhayek said:


> They're going to pin each other. Cena falls on top of Punk *after hitting him with an F5* and his shoulders are also down or Punk doing that to him. (ala HHH-HBK 2003 Raw)


Am I the only one who got confused at the thought of Cena using Brock Lesnar's finisher on CM Punk?


----------



## Hawksea (Oct 15, 2012)

*Re: John Cena vs. CM Punk #1 Contender's Match Next Monday Night*

Hope Cena wins this one clean. It's the only way Cena will get even with numerous loses he had taken from Punk.


----------



## Rocky541 (Nov 29, 2011)

*Re: John Cena vs. CM Punk #1 Contender's Match Next Monday Night*

Cena will win this one for sure. He has not beaten Punk in a big match yet, so they are going to have him beat Punk to give Cena more credibility when facing The Rock. Punk is going back to mid-card slot where he belongs after that.


----------



## HBK25 (Jan 28, 2013)

*Re: John Cena vs. CM Punk #1 Contender's Match Next Monday Night*

Undertaker finally returns, knocks Punk the fuck out, Cena wins.


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

*Re: John Cena vs. CM Punk #1 Contender's Match Next Monday Night*

The ref, Cena, and Punk will all be on the mat lying helplessly. Lesnar comes down at the request of Heyman, and Lesnar destroy CM Punk. Cena gets the win. Cm Punk vs Lesnar WM 29.


----------



## purple_gloves (May 7, 2011)

*Re: John Cena vs. CM Punk #1 Contender's Match Next Monday Night*



FredForeskinn said:


> Rock have now beaten Punk 2 times.
> 
> To make Cena look as good he is also goin to win over Punk showing that he is as good as Rock.


Cena hasn't beaten either of them. Triple threat allows him to kill 2 birds with 1 stone. This is SuperCena we are talking about here.


----------



## TheRainKing (Jun 8, 2012)

*Re: John Cena vs. CM Punk #1 Contender's Match Next Monday Night*

So winning the Royal Rumble doesn't mean anything anymore?


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: John Cena vs. CM Punk #1 Contender's Match Next Monday Night*



purple_gloves said:


> Cena hasn't beaten either of them. Triple threat allows him to kill 2 birds with 1 *stone*. This is SuperCena we are talking about here.


Did Someone Say :austin


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: John Cena vs. CM Punk #1 Contender's Match Next Monday Night*

It's all about Cena getting redemption, first beating Punk then beating Rock. I hope they go the triple threat route though.


----------



## TheRainKing (Jun 8, 2012)

*Re: John Cena vs. CM Punk #1 Contender's Match Next Monday Night*



purple_gloves said:


> Cena hasn't beaten either of them. Triple threat allows him to kill 2 birds with 1 stone. This is SuperCena we are talking about here.


No chance. 

If it's a triple threat match, Cena will look as though he was unable to beat The Rock in a 1 on 1 match.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: John Cena vs. CM Punk #1 Contender's Match Next Monday Night*

At least they give us a match to be excited about next week. Hopefully Punk/Cena gets a good 20 mins.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: John Cena vs. CM Punk #1 Contender's Match Next Monday Night*



truk83 said:


> The ref, Cena, and Punk will all be on the mat lying helplessly. Lesnar comes down at the request of Heyman, and Lesnar destroy CM Punk. Cena gets the win. Cm Punk vs Lesnar WM 29.


Did you not watch RAW? Its going to be obviously Lesnar vs Triple H @ WM29.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: John Cena vs. CM Punk #1 Contender's Match Next Monday Night*



AlienBountyHunter said:


> At least they give us a match to be excited about next week. Hopefully Punk/Cena gets a good 20 mins.


:vince VS :heyman WITH :HHH2:brock


----------



## Vin44 (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: John Cena vs. CM Punk #1 Contender's Match Next Monday Night*

I think Cena wins clean unfortunately, should be a good match regardless.


----------



## Y2J_Ado (Feb 11, 2013)

*Re: John Cena vs. CM Punk #1 Contender's Match Next Monday Night*

They will have a draw or something like that. because Punk has not a Match already yet at WM. It would be the best push for John Cena, if he beats at Mania CM Punk and TheRock. And that's what the WWE is going to do. A Triple Threat Match at WM.


----------



## JohnnyPayne (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: John Cena vs. CM Punk #1 Contender's Match Next Monday Night*

It looks like they will play this out to be a triple threat, but if Taker is coming back this is how I would book it:

15 minutes into the match Cena hits the AA with the ref down and the lights go off. Enter Shield to beat Cena. Punk crawls to get the pin but Cena kicks out. Punk hits GTS and the lights go out again. Enter Taker. Tombstone. Cena wins.


----------



## Cmpunk91 (Jan 28, 2013)

*Re: John Cena vs. CM Punk #1 Contender's Match Next Monday Night*

Punk needs to walk out of wrestlemania as champ, but its gonna be cena that will


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: John Cena vs. CM Punk #1 Contender's Match Next Monday Night*



Cmpunk91 said:


> Punk needs to walk out of wrestlemania as champ, but its gonna be cena that will


Should have walked in as champ. Never losing it in the first place.


----------



## Beermonkeyv1 (Sep 9, 2007)

If this doesnt end in a draw ill be astonished. It will end in a end so BOTH cena and punk are in the match


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

*Re: John Cena vs. CM Punk #1 Contender's Match Next Monday Night*

I'm looking forward to the match more than the outcome of it. Whatever happens next week in their match, I expect Punk and Cena to give us one hell of a match. These two work greatly together in the ring so I can't wait for it.


----------



## bigdog40 (Sep 8, 2004)

*Re: John Cena vs. CM Punk #1 Contender's Match Next Monday Night*



JY57 said:


> Rock vs Punk III. Yeah no


Punk vs Rock 3, I'll pass on that. Their last match was down right terrible. I can't believe people think that putting these 3 is a good idea, it's not.


----------



## purple_gloves (May 7, 2011)

*Re: John Cena vs. CM Punk #1 Contender's Match Next Monday Night*



TheRainKing said:


> No chance.
> 
> If it's a triple threat match, Cena will look as though he was unable to beat The Rock in a 1 on 1 match.


Cena should be unable to beat Rock in a 1 on 1 match. Rock will always be considered a bigger star than Cena. Looking back in 10 years time, nobody will bat an eyelid when they see that Cena couldn't beat Rock 1 on 1. That's how it should be anyway.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

*Re: John Cena vs. CM Punk #1 Contender's Match Next Monday Night*

Called it to be a triple threat bout the very moment Cena cut that promo on Raw after the Rumble PPV. I guess this match will end up being a draw or they might pull off a disqualification finish leading to both of them advancing into the main event with The Rock.


----------



## Falkono (Dec 7, 2009)

*Re: John Cena vs. CM Punk #1 Contender's Match Next Monday Night*

I think people are hoping for a triple threat when in reality it will just be a singles match.

Punk has had probably the best two years of any wrestler so rather then just kill him out of the picture they are gently removing him from the main event scene. With Rock not being around for a couple of weeks they need something to keep it interesting on the show. Having Punk against Cena on Raw is the answer to that. 
The whole point of those two weeks will be to make Cena look strong again. The whole thing about not beating Punk or the Rock is just to remind people of Cena's gimmick which is to overcome the odds, that he is somehow the underdog. We all know it is bullshit but that is how Vince likes to portray him. 

Cena will beat Punk and Punk will then blame Heyman for him missing out on Mania. Maybe even attacking Heyman which will then get Brock involved but more importantly break up Punk and Heyman. Punk flees from Brock and HHH comes out setting up the start for Brock vs HHH at Mania. HBK will probably eventually get involved too.

This leaves Punk to feud with Taker. He will probably continue on his delusional gimmick path talking about how he has the greatest streak in the last 20+ years as he held the belt longer then anyone since 1983. This will obviously be the set up for Taker to come out and say his is better etc. 

If Taker does not come out and skips Mania then I see Punk maybe becoming leader of The Shield and having a 4 man tag match at Mania. Possibly against Sheamus,Ryback,Jericho and someone else. 

There are a lot of guys still without a match for Mania but there are also already obvious matches in place
Rio vs Swagger
Kane vs Bryan
Rock vs Cena
Diva vs Diva

Mania normally has around 8 matches so that leaves around another 4/5 matches.
And typically there is a big tag match. Last year was Smackdown vs Raw 12 man match. Year before was 6 man mixed match with Trish etc. So I can see The Shield being that match this year. The question simply is who would face them. WWE could go in many different paths with it by either keeping Ryback,Sheamus and Jericho feuding with them or by adding more guys i.e Punk/Orton.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: John Cena vs. CM Punk #1 Contender's Match Next Monday Night*

Can't really say I care about this, unfortunately.


----------



## Sin City Saint (Feb 4, 2006)

*Re: John Cena vs. CM Punk #1 Contender's Match Next Monday Night*



Cmpunk91 said:


> Punk needs to walk out of wrestlemania as champ, but its gonna be cena that will


If Punk is added to the match, making it a triple theat - I see them having Cena pin Rock (avenging his loss from last year), so that they can continue the Punk-Cena feud with Punk chasing the title as a heel (as was their original intended dynamic in 2011 with Punk revealing his contract was about to be up during the build to their first PPV encounter and turning face after the pipebomb - making it more of a face versus face feud).... Could see them then having Punk versus Cena in an Iron Man Match at Extreme Rules...Actually, I could see them stretching Punk versus Cena out over a couple PPV's (as it still has drawing ability and is among their most marketable feuds when the part timers are not around between 'Mania and SummerSlam)... Maybe a cage match at Extreme Rules, ending in a draw with them both escaping at the same time, setting up a best of three falls match at the unnamed following PPV in Punk's hometown of Chicago, followed by the IronMan at MITB (the same PPV they first wrestled each other on, two years earlier).... Haha I want it to be next week already to see if Punk is gong to be in the WWE Title Match or facing Undertaker @ 'Mania.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: John Cena vs. CM Punk #1 Contender's Match Next Monday Night*

CM Punk is probably going to lose every big match he's in until WM, and he'll probably lose that match too. 

I can't believe their top heel is going down on free TV, but then again, this is WWE we're talking about. Heels are worthless chicken shits now.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: John Cena vs. CM Punk #1 Contender's Match Next Monday Night*

There's just no way. I think some are missing the non kayfabe point of this match.

1. It's because there is no Rock next week, so WWE has built up a marquee main event to help draw ratings.

2. They've already led with the "redemption" line for Cena. He's going to beat both men whom stood in his way in the past. First, Punk next week, then Rock at WM. Also, it's an explainable and kayfabe way to get Punk out of the title picture.

I would be more shocked than I've been in quite some time if they make it a triple threat match. It's just not happening in my opinion.

The sole purpose is to draw ratings on a week when the WWE Champion won't be there, and to make Cena look strong and have super momentum going into Wrestlemania. I think it's as simple as that really.


----------



## Sonny Crockett (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: John Cena vs. CM Punk #1 Contender's Match Next Monday Night*

Punk won't win this match.Cena has to overcome the odds again and look strong for his upcoming title match :cena2


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: John Cena vs. CM Punk #1 Contender's Match Next Monday Night*

I'm scared of that match. If Cena wins cleanly and we have Brock and HHH coming out at the Heyman/Vince match, now that would be a swerve, right? RIGHT?


----------



## Beermonkeyv1 (Sep 9, 2007)

If had tickets for wm this year i would be shitting myself right about now


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## LovelyElle890 (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: John Cena vs. CM Punk #1 Contender's Match Next Monday Night*

This is the worse possible scenario for Punk. Either he loses to Cena next week or he waits until WM 29, so he can be on the mat with The Rock while Cena is hoisting the belt above his shoulders.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: John Cena vs. CM Punk #1 Contender's Match Next Monday Night*



Sonny Crockett said:


> Punk won't win this match.Cena has to overcome the odds again and look strong for his upcoming title match :cena2


Double AA With Double Pin Arm Over Punk And Arm Over Rock


----------



## The GOAT One (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: John Cena vs. CM Punk #1 Contender's Match Next Monday Night*

Big Dave Meltzer said no chance of Punk/Rock/Cena at Mania.

Would this face lie to you?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: John Cena vs. CM Punk #1 Contender's Match Next Monday Night*



Beermonkeyv1 said:


> If had tickets for wm this year i would be shitting myself right about now
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Me too. I live 15 minutes from the stadium, so I was tempted. But I just knew (and this was months ago), that WWE would somehow, someway find a way to completely botch the first WM to take place in the NY/NJ area in an *82,000+* seat stadium. And they did.


----------



## Cmpunk91 (Jan 28, 2013)

*Re: John Cena vs. CM Punk #1 Contender's Match Next Monday Night*

Can't believe wwe are using punk like a foot stool. Shocking.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: John Cena vs. CM Punk #1 Contender's Match Next Monday Night*



ShowStopper '97 said:


> Me too. I live 15 minutes from the stadium, so I was tempted. But I just knew (and this was months ago), that WWE would somehow, someway find a way to completely botch the first WM to take place in the NY/NJ area in an *82,000+* seat stadium. And they did.


HaHa HaHa:ti


----------



## kinmad4it (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: John Cena vs. CM Punk #1 Contender's Match Next Monday Night*

Even if Punk does get thrown into the main event at Mania, we all know it's just to give Cena his win.
So this whole past year has been about building towards putting the strap back on Cena.

Having Cena beat The Rock wont elevate him any higher, he's reached his ceiling!
Having Punk act as some sort of fodder in the match devalues what he's accomplished during the previous twelve months.

I'd prefer Punk stay out of it, let SuperCena have his win over The Rock and we can all move on.



Now what to do with Punk at Mania? Remember, he's still the only person who has technically made The Deadman tap out. That could easily be enough to make The Undertaker want to set that record straight and we then have a reason for the match. Punk will be still under the delusion that he never lost the title, so he wants to fight for the one thing more valuable than that at Mania, The Streak! Only thing about that is, I love The Undertaker and want him to retire with The Streak intact. What point is there though for Punk to lose against Taker? It does nothing for him other than make him less relevant. Having him win though, now, that would be heat you just couldn't buy and also give him huge credibility going back onto feuding with Cena once The Rock has departed back to Hollywood.


----------



## Cmpunk91 (Jan 28, 2013)

*Re: John Cena vs. CM Punk #1 Contender's Match Next Monday Night*



kinmad4it said:


> Even if Punk does get thrown into the main event at Mania, we all know it's just to give Cena his win.
> So this whole past year has been about building towards putting the strap back on Cena.
> 
> Having Cena beat The Rock wont elevate him any higher, he's reached his ceiling!
> ...


Punk losing three of his biggest matches of his career in a row doesn't appeal to me.


----------



## itssoeasy23 (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: John Cena vs. CM Punk #1 Contender's Match Next Monday Night*

As much as I don't want it to happen, it wouldn't shock me if they put Punk into the Cena/Rock match because Rock seemingly can't work a 25 minute match anymore.


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: John Cena vs. CM Punk #1 Contender's Match Next Monday Night*

WrestleMania w/o Taker right now just wouldn't feel right. I'd much rather have Cena v Rock, Taker v Punk over Rock, Cena, Punk.

Cena's winning regardless.


----------



## TakerWM (Feb 20, 2013)

*Re: John Cena vs. CM Punk #1 Contender's Match Next Monday Night*



GillbergReturns said:


> WrestleMania w/o Taker right now just wouldn't feel right. I'd much rather have Cena v Rock, Taker v Punk over Rock, Cena, Punk.
> 
> Cena's winning regardless.


I agree, Wrestlemania would seem totally out of place without Taker. However, if he doesn't show, that's alright. He's done more than enough for all of his fans throughout the years. Although, if I must say I am kind of banking on him returning next week. As I know for a fact, I will not watch Wrestlemania if he is not on the card. As for the Triple Threat, that match would be quite boring to me to be honest. We've already dealt enough with the Cena Vs Punk three times, and Rock Vs Cena (maybe two at WM) and Punk Vs Rock Two times, I'm sorry but we already have enough repetitiveness going on. At least Punk Vs Taker sounds more fresh. As for those who claim "They feuded before" Well, that was a couple of years ago. Punk is a much more high caliber wrestler now than he was then. He get more pops and reactions now too. I really do hope Taker returns next week, I really do.

As for all of those articles talking about him retiring at 30, I call bull on that. I mean seriously, every time it gets Wrestlemania Season people keep talking about his last match being either the match he's planning on making it to or the one after. It always happens and you know what also always happens? 

The Undertaker still ends up doing another Wrestlemania and proving them wrong. People say that Cena is McMahon's cashcow, yeah that maybe so but when it comes to Wrestlemania, Taker draws way more than anyone. You know for a fact that McMahon is going to try to keep using Taker as much as he can each year. As for his health, to be honest....no one knows how bad Taker's health is. All of the articles on dirtsheets or any other news site really doesn't mean crap. They are all rumors, they are not known facts unless Taker says so himself. Oh great, so he hasn't returned yet...that automatically means he's out for Wrestlemania? I think not, remember this is The Undertaker the known Leader of The Locker Room for most of his time that he was with WWE, he will return under his own terms when he wants and how he wants. Why do you think he had a meeting with McMahon last week in Nashville? Well, I to be honest don't know the answer to that but I will however state my opinion. If you look at both personalities, I believe McMahon wanted to talk over a good return date of Taker's liking.

To be honest though, the articles about how his health is bad and how he may not return and the him "retiring" thing that they've been doing for a couple years now, it doesn't really bother me at all and it's actually quite old because each year they get proved wrong. lol. Anyways, as to the match between John Cena Vs CM Punk....My instinct tells me The Deadman may make his presence felt in his home state. As for the ones who said it'd be a Triple Threat Match, I do see where you're coming from but to me....Meh.


----------



## WWE Jaiden DBZ (Oct 9, 2010)

*Re: John Cena vs. CM Punk #1 Contender's Match Next Monday Night*

Good ol fashion draw.


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: John Cena vs. CM Punk #1 Contender's Match Next Monday Night*

I think people are missing the point here of the possible triple threat, and why it's an important option for WWE to entertain. The point isn't for Punk to go over. Not at all. Punk isn't going over in any Wrestlemania scenario that can be tabled, so people can just shut up about that. It's not what's important here. Everyone knows Cena is winning regardless of the match type, but what this whole thing comes down to is three things. 

1. What Punk has earned and deserves
2. Adding a different dimension to Wrestlemania 29, to not make it "Twice in a Lifetime"
3. Punk not being knocked back down from where WWE has worked so hard to get him

Let's tackle the 3rd bullet first. If Taker ends up returning for a match with Punk, it will only end up damaging Punk and devaluing all of the work they put into getting him to the level he's currently at. Seeing as he's already lost to Rock twice, will have to lose to Cena on Raw next week, and then will have to ultimately lose to Taker at Mania, the only thing that comes from that sequence of matches where Punk "gave it his all", is that he _*still*_ can't be viewed in the same light as those top dogs; whether golden boy or legend alike. 

That's a big problem. WWE his hanging their hat on way too many returning stars year after year at Wrestlemania, and they have failed to create a new main event superstar - except Punk. He's on the cusp of that level, but needs that final push to keep him there. What a waste that 435 day title reign would be, if it were all to just push him back down once the "bigger" stars show up for the big show.

Look, like I said Punk's not winning in either match situation here, but being in the WWE Title match with Cena and Rock puts him at the top of the card, and does a hell of a lot more than a match, in the middle of the card, with Taker would ever do. Punk has _*earned*_ his spot at the very top of the Wrestlemania card this year, and it would be a damn shame for him to have anything less. If he has to share it with Cena and Rock, so be it...not bad company to be in at the main event of what could be the biggest Wrestlemania ever.

The whole approach to Rock/Cena II and Punk/Taker just seems counter productive to me. At least in the triple threat scenario, Punk likely will get the win over Cena on Raw next week, he'll get the Wrestlemania main event rub, but also doesn't necessarily need to take the pinfall on the grand stage. 

Cena is going over whether it's 1 on 1 with Rock, or a triple theat, and I don't think anyone should try and make a case otherwise. That much is locked in stone. But Punk's presence in the match adds a new element to the recycled match of Rock/Cena. And don't worry about Punk being the scape goat for Cena to get his win, and further protect Rock. Make no mistake about it, that pinfall is coming from Rock's shoulders - not any other. Rock has been built up and protected up until this point, yes to pop ratings, yes to up PPV buy rates, and yes to gain Hollywood exposure, but it's all been done to put over Cena in the biggest way possible. All that can still happen, but with Punk being protected all along the way, getting him the pay out and spotlight he has worked his ass off for and deserves.


----------



## Firallon (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: John Cena vs. CM Punk #1 Contender's Match Next Monday Night*

It's going to be a triple threat at Wrestlemania. Punk vs Cena vs Rock with Cena of course winning. Mark it down.


----------



## darnok (Sep 27, 2009)

*Re: John Cena vs. CM Punk #1 Contender's Match Next Monday Night*

I guarantee John Dinner isn't winning anything, including the match next week. Name your bet and I will take any of you up on it.


----------



## CMPUNK2014 (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: John Cena vs. CM Punk #1 Contender's Match Next Monday Night*

I hope Punk wins the match.


----------



## kinmad4it (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: John Cena vs. CM Punk #1 Contender's Match Next Monday Night*

I've still no idea as what they hope to gain from having Cena pin The Rock. He's not going to suddenly be elevated to legendary status, he wont get more popular, it certainly wont create new viewers and fans of the product, if anything, it'll cause people to stop watching.
So, what exactly does Cena beating The Rock do for the company?

I'm not being argumentative or purposely antagonistic, I really don't see anything WWE would gain from it.


----------



## The.Rockbottom (Jul 10, 2011)

*Re: John Cena vs. CM Punk #1 Contender's Match Next Monday Night*

Best scenario I can think of, since Cena wins 100% without a doubt, I've already wrote that match off pretty much, so I'd go with Punk vs Taker no DQ, while bridging the feud with Lesnar vs HHH on RTWM via Heyman.

Lesnar vs HHH takes place earlier in the night (probably with Lesnar going over, but doesn't really matter) then Punk being put through a table or something so he's clearly beaten then Heyman panicking and motioning for help. Lesnar comes out and we get our Lesnar vs Taker moment/brawl for awhile before Taker is being double teamed by Punk and Lesnar. This gives us our believable near falls for the match, before HHH comes out to help Taker and remove Lesnar from the situation, then we go back to Punk vs Taker with Taker ultimately winning.


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: John Cena vs. CM Punk #1 Contender's Match Next Monday Night*



kinmad4it said:


> I've still no idea as what they hope to gain from having Cena pin The Rock. He's not going to suddenly be elevated to legendary status, he wont get more popular, it certainly wont create new viewers and fans of the product, if anything, it'll cause people to stop watching.
> So, what exactly does Cena beating The Rock do for the company?
> 
> I'm not being argumentative or purposely antagonistic, I really don't see anything WWE would gain from it.


Vince is getting his top guy his win back - simple as that. Cena is the THE guy that is with the company 365 days a year, and while Punk is getting up to that level, Cena is still the clear #1 and needs to be treated as such. I may not be the biggest fan of it, but it's what you do with your top babyface.

Cena had a "down year" in 2012, and this is the way of re-establishing Cena's position, giving the company momentum post Mania when Rock goes away again.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: John Cena vs. CM Punk #1 Contender's Match Next Monday Night*



The GOAT One said:


> Big Dave Meltzer said no chance of Punk/Rock/Cena at Mania.
> 
> Would this face lie to you?


Source?


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: John Cena vs. CM Punk #1 Contender's Match Next Monday Night*



RaneGaming said:


> HaHa HaHa:ti


What's so funny? I live 10 minutes from the stadium too, and 82,000+ is the capacity for it.

So, I'm not seeing the humor?


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: John Cena vs. CM Punk #1 Contender's Match Next Monday Night*



moonmop said:


> What's so funny? I live 10 minutes from the stadium too, and 82,000+ is the capacity for it.
> 
> So, I'm not seeing the humor?


Because you couldn't decided if you wanted to go or not (am from uk) so any time they come over i go to 1 raw 1 smackdown 1 house show 
So if a PPV was hear i wouldn't think twice about it. guy if you live in states the come around alot more


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: John Cena vs. CM Punk #1 Contender's Match Next Monday Night*



RaneGaming said:


> Because you couldn't decided if you wanted to go or not (am from uk) so any time they come over i go to 1 raw 1 smackdown 1 house show
> So if a PPV was hear i wouldn't think twice about it. guy if you live in states the come around alot more


Huh?

You bolded the 82,000+ part and laughed. That's what I was responding to.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: John Cena vs. CM Punk #1 Contender's Match Next Monday Night*



moonmop said:


> Huh?
> 
> You bolded the 82,000+ part and laughed. That's what I was responding to.


Hmmm no idea why i did that... need to go back and look at what time i posted that sorry about that


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: John Cena vs. CM Punk #1 Contender's Match Next Monday Night*



kinmad4it said:


> I've still no idea as what they hope to gain from having Cena pin The Rock. He's not going to suddenly be elevated to legendary status, he wont get more popular, it certainly wont create new viewers and fans of the product, if anything, it'll cause people to stop watching.
> So, what exactly does Cena beating The Rock do for the company?
> 
> I'm not being argumentative or purposely antagonistic, I really don't see anything WWE would gain from it.


What does Rock beating Cena do for the company? Let's face it, neither man needs the win and it really makes no impact at all. The match will make a lot of money, that's the only reason they are even having a rematch. It damn sure ain't the match quality.


----------



## itssoeasy23 (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: John Cena vs. CM Punk #1 Contender's Match Next Monday Night*



NoLeafClover said:


> Vince is getting his top guy his win back - simple as that. Cena is the THE guy that is with the company 365 days a year, and while Punk is getting up to that level, Cena is still the clear #1 and needs to be treated as such. I may not be the biggest fan of it, but it's what you do with your top babyface.
> 
> Cena had a "down year" in 2012, and this is the way of re-establishing Cena's position, giving the company momentum post Mania when Rock goes away again.


Finally, someone who understand the situation.


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

*Re: John Cena vs. CM Punk #1 Contender's Match Next Monday Night*

I think Cena will go over Punk clean.

I'd rather see a triple threat match because Rock/Cena II doesn't excite me very much.

However, Cena has mentioned twice this year that he hasn't beaten Punk. I think Cena will beat Punk to build some momentum then beat The Rock at Wrestlemania.

That's how I see it going down. Surprise me, WWE, I dare you.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: John Cena vs. CM Punk #1 Contender's Match Next Monday Night*



ABigLegend said:


> I think Cena will go over Punk clean.
> 
> I'd rather see a triple threat match because Rock/Cena II doesn't excite me very much.
> 
> ...


be careful what you wish for 

we could end up seeing Cena Double aa Punk and Rock and cover both (1 hand on each) at wm 29


----------



## jammo2000 (Apr 1, 2011)

*Re: John Cena vs. CM Punk #1 Contender's Match Next Monday Night*

the only hope i have with mania is we may get a cena heel turn loads said this last year but people have gone quite over the cena heel turn perhaps everyone has given up lol. but i just cant see cena winning clean at mania. if the rock wasnt sticking around then yes id say his winning clean but we all no the rock is sticking around after mania. ok he will leave for a time but we know his booked for mania 30. 

and cena beating the rock clean makes no sence what so ever for me either. as his hated as it is. so he wins clean surly his gonna get more heat isnt he? how can that work having your number one baby face getting so much heat. surly thats going to be treated as a heel turn everyone is going to hate him for it. so why dont the wwe just pull the plug


----------



## UK Cena Fan (Mar 25, 2012)

*Re: John Cena vs. CM Punk #1 Contender's Match Next Monday Night*



KingOfKings said:


> It's in Texas isn't it ?
> 
> Lights go out, Taker appears and costs Punk the match.
> 
> Rock-Cena II, Brock-HHH II, Punk-Taker.



Exactly my thoghts too, and im more than happy with that TBH


----------



## bulldog10101 (May 7, 2003)

*A HURRICANRANA?!?!?!*

iS ANYONE ELSE SURPRISED AS HELL THEY JUST SAW CENA EVEN ATTEMPT THAT MOVE EVEN IF HE DIDN'T REALLY GET THE WHOLE MOVE?!?! HAHA


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: A HURRICONRANA?!?!?!*

Nope.


----------



## EnemyOfMankind (Oct 15, 2006)

*Re: A HURRICONRANA?!?!?!*

Hell yes. As much as I hate Cena I gotta give it to him, even with his no sell they pulled an amazing match


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

*Re: A HURRICONRANA?!?!?!*

That was horrible!


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

*Re: A HURRICONRANA?!?!?!*

Cena Can't Rana


----------



## Takyon Death Yon (Aug 22, 2011)

*Re: A HURRICONRANA?!?!?!*

yeah i thought it was cool, considering i hate cena. it was a pretty cool match. not mad the cm punk lost. can't wait to see him v. taker.


----------



## bulldog10101 (May 7, 2003)

*Re: A HURRICONRANA?!?!?!*



JAROTO said:


> That was horrible!


Are you talking about the match or the move?


----------



## Coyotex (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: A HURRICONRANA?!?!?!*

a hurricanrana is nothing special but i guess it is considering it was done by a guy of cena's size
predictable outcome but the match was good i aint got no complaints


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: A HURRICONRANA?!?!?!*

It was terrible.


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

*Re: A HURRICONRANA?!?!?!*

Not impressed one bit. Just another pathetic attempt from Cena to try to disprove all of the people who say that he can't wrestle. The guy's a nutcase. Pulling off a hurriconrana doesn't mean you can wrestle. And yes I am a huge hater.


----------



## WWERevolution (Feb 19, 2013)

*John Cena Does a Hurricarana to Punk?!*

Dont know how many people were just watching raw but that was fucking hilarious cena finished off punk with a *hurricarana!* and an attitude adjustment.Ill give cena credit I honestly didnt think he could do one hahahaha.Has to be one of the biggest guys ive seen do one yet.If you didnt see it go check it out its *hilarious*


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

*Re: A HURRICONRANA?!?!?!*

Even Sin Cara shook his head at that botch


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Re: A HURRICONRANA?!?!?!*

That was really impressive. Wasn't a good one but damn i gotta give Cena credit for that. Awesome match BTW.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*Re: A HURRICONRANA?!?!?!*

Didn't he try a hurricanrana not that long ago and it was just as bad?


----------



## The_IC_Champ (Jan 13, 2013)

*Punk's Piledriver...*

When's the last time you saw someone deliver a plain out piledriver in the WWE, not a tombstone, but a traditional piledriver? That was quite interesting...


----------



## bulldog10101 (May 7, 2003)

*Re: A HURRICONRANA?!?!?!*

Even as half ass as he just did it not even his size just that Cena did it since he usually only puls out a few moves during matches.


----------



## Da Silva (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: A HURRICONRANA?!?!?!*

It was fucking awful, it looked like he took the brunt of the damage on it and you can't botch a move like that literally a second before hitting a finisher and winning. It completely takes you out of it. Stick to what you can do, John.


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: John Cena Does a Hurricarana to Punk?!*

What the fuck are you talking about "credit"? 

It looked horrible as shit. If botching new moves gives you credit, we should all be praising Miz at this point for TRYING the stalling suplex. 

Hey, HE BOTCHED IT and it was horrible but at least he tried it, right? No.


----------



## doinktheclowns (Feb 27, 2011)

*Re: A HURRICONRANA?!?!?!*

Well done for attempting something new.
Badly done however.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Punk's Piledriver...*

Haven't seen one in a long long time. Wasn't the move banned or some shit I heard?


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: Punk's Piledriver...*

Last time I saw it was in 2001 when Stone Cold pile drove Angle on the concrete.


----------



## MiRixG (Dec 29, 2008)

*Re: A HURRICONRANA?!?!?!*

That match was a good one but, as always, John Cena killed it with that Hurricanrana joke...


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: A HURRICONRANA?!?!?!*

It was awesome.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: A HURRICONRANA?!?!?!*

Yet WWE will say that the Hurricanrana by Cena is better than sliced bread. You know what also rustled my jimmies?
It was the fucking crossface, not the STF Cole!


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*Re: Punk's Piledriver...*

I marked out like hell seeing that move, but I cannot for the life of me understand why it was brought back out of nowhere and on JOHN CENA of all fucking people.


----------



## The_IC_Champ (Jan 13, 2013)

*Re: Punk's Piledriver...*

That's what I'm saying. I thought it was banned along with moves like the Vertabreaker and Canadian Destroyer, especially with Stone Cold's broken neck incident...


----------



## The Ultimate Puke (Feb 9, 2004)

*Re: A HURRICANRANA?!?!?!*

He has tried it before and it was actually worse tonight.


----------



## bulldog10101 (May 7, 2003)

*Re: Punk's Piledriver...*



The_IC_Champ said:


> When's the last time you saw someone deliver a plain out piledriver in the WWE, not a tombstone, but a traditional piledriver? That was quite interesting...


I I got to give it to Punk on the piledriver also.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

The piledriver was executed perfectly by both men and totally came out of the blue. Excellent stuff. Great match.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

That piledriver was fucking sweet as candy.


----------



## The_IC_Champ (Jan 13, 2013)

*Re: Punk's Piledriver...*

Intended to be left blank, caused by technical error


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Easily the best match on RAW this year, and dare I say, the best match of this year so far.

Second best match on RAW is the one with Y2J/Punk a few weeks ago.


----------



## JoeFlacco05 (Sep 12, 2012)

Wow... I think I can safely say this match is better then the match Rock/Cena will have a WM. Coming from a huge Punk mark, I can't be upset when a match is this good.


----------



## Banjo (Sep 30, 2005)

John Cena = BEST IN THE WOOOOORLD!!!


----------



## chbulls1_23 (May 5, 2011)

Very great match. I absolutely love the rivalry between these two. Since Punk has beaten Cena all the other times, I didn't really mind that Cena beat Punk tonight. I just hope that Punk's match at Mania will still be one that's worthwhile.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

This match should have been the Wrestlemania main event, let's be real here.

Rock/Cena will bring in the buyrates, but godDAMN the roof would blow off if Cena and Punk squared off for the WWE Championship.

It also goes to show that Rock/Anyone in the main event just doesn't mesh well. Punk/Cena turned a stale crowd into a fucking riot in the span of 5 minutes.


----------



## Trumpet Thief (Dec 27, 2005)

*Never been more proud to be a wrestling fan*

Yeah, Cena won. I've never been his biggest fan, and at many points I've been one of his biggest detractors.

But him and Punk put on a damn clinic tonight. I'm sure we'll all start dialing back our ratings as we start 'dissecting' this match and all of its moments, but let's be real: this is what wrestling is all about.

As much as certain 'pay-per-views' work as full packages, you know that we watch wrestling for the moments, the matches, and the promos that have us as enticed and as on edge as this match did today. I could care less about who goes to Mania and what the card looks like: wrestling works best when you got two guys giving it their all, turning what could be a decent bout into something spectacular.

I am far from enthused that Cena won, but damn if they didn't tell a story. Damn if that wasn't fantastic. It's pretty hard to be an open fan of this era, but I'd say that I'm damn proud to watch a product that'll throw out a match like that.

Peace.


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

That match was a damn classic, very entertaining.

Batista Bomb and Piledriver made me mark out


----------



## Artisan44 (Sep 12, 2012)

FFS! When will Cena learn that he just can't fucking do hurricanranas! I mean wtf!? People say the guy cant wrestle and so Cena thinks "Hmmmm... I know, I'll start pulling off crazy ass luche libre moves!" Well that would be fine, if he could actually fucking do them! Which he can't! I mean what's he gonna try next? A moonsault? A fucking moonsault!? Seriously, Cena needs to stop doing moves he can't pull off properly or else he's gonna break his fucking neck... wait a minute... what am I saying? Okay forget what I said. Cena needs to do more crazy ass luche style moves, like all the time. In fact, his matches should consist solely of him attempting crazy ass backflip moves that result in botchful hilarity.


----------



## SmarkAnthony (Feb 2, 2013)

Can't even be mad about Cena winning. That match was ridiculous.


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

Artisan44 said:


> FFS! When will Cena learn that he just can't fucking do hurricanranas! I mean wtf!? People say the guy cant wrestle and so Cena thinks "Hmmmm... I know, I'll start pulling off crazy ass luche libre moves!" Well that would be fine, if he could actually fucking do them! Which he can't! I mean what's he gonna try next? A moonsault? A fucking moonsault!? Seriously, Cena needs to stop doing moves he can't pull off properly or else he's gonna break his fucking neck... wait a minute... what am I saying? Okay forget what I said. Cena needs to do more crazy ass luche style moves, like all the time. In fact, his matches should consist solely of him attempting crazy ass backflip moves that result in botchful hilarity.


fpalm


----------



## Artisan44 (Sep 12, 2012)

Dec_619 said:


> fpalm


:flip


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Never been more proud to be a wrestling fan*

I get your point, but I really wanted to see a Triple Threat for the title at Wrestlemania though, would've added an extra spice to the match without having the see the same thing from last year.

But it is what it is, can I about anything it? Nah. It's going to be a very predictable Wrestlemania, but let's see how the matches are.


----------



## Iron Head (Oct 31, 2012)

This match was one of the best TV matches since a little ditty match in London round 2007...

Cena and Punk put in that work and it got me more interested in WrestleMania. 

Now Rock has to deliver on the mic and in the ring come game time. 

Hope Punk's match with whoever will be half as good as this match was tonight. 

I'd rank it at 4 out of 5 stars. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Never been more proud to be a wrestling fan*

Are you new?


----------



## JigsawKrueger (Sep 9, 2010)

Dec_619 said:


> fpalm


Why the face palm, Cena is hardly Eddie Guerrero. I'd also call an example of Cena's poor grasp of the art of wrestling in the way he played very dead only to spring back to life, then play dead again.


----------



## syrusriddick (Nov 29, 2008)

They both put on a damn good match I'd rather see Cena hit by a car than win a match but it was a good win either way no question about it. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Kyle_C_Haight (Jan 30, 2006)

As entertaining and exciting as that match was and I applaud both for putting out such high quality on free TV, there were a couple of spots in the match where I got a little annoyed by Cena (no, not the hurricanrana, it was unexpected and different for him and I applaud that); specifically when Punk hit him with knee to the face in the corner and Cena totally no-sold it to hit an Attitude Adjustment - that kind of made me roll my eyes... the other was when he was basically out cold on the floor with Chioda up to a nine count and he springs to life and dives in the ring. Again, kind of an eye-rolling "Super Cena" moment there.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

This match should have been the main event of WM. I'm feeling really sad right now because I know it'll never happen.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

I kind of feel like Cena and Punk knew they weren't gonna be able to wrestle each other in a grand stage like WM, and decided that now's the time to pull out all the stops and let it all out. Cena's not getting any younger and his performance will probably dwindle down next year, and Punk will be at the height of his own career. This may have very well been the only chance to perform when both of their conditions were perfect.

I love Rock but he's never ever going to perform at that kind of level ever again; not with that (possibly) roided body.


----------



## Banjo (Sep 30, 2005)

All John Cena does is give CM Punk the best matches of his entire career. Money in the Bank 2011, Night of Champions 2012 and now tonight, RAW 2/25/13!

I look forward to a couple more Cena/Punk matches in the future. June's PPV is in Chicago after all. They need to have a Last Man Standing match, Hell in a Cell, or even 2 out of 3 Falls!


----------



## Iron Head (Oct 31, 2012)

Cookie Monster said:


> Are you new?


Not to wrestling. To these forums, yeah, compared to many of you all here. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Artisan44 (Sep 12, 2012)

JigsawKrueger said:


> Why the face palm, Cena is hardly Eddie Guerrero. I'd also call an example of Cena's poor grasp of the art of wrestling in the way he played very dead only to spring back to life, then play dead again.


Don't mind him. Dec_619 is just mad because he has a very small penis.


----------



## Revann (May 7, 2011)

so Punks first loss to Cena is on RAW and not at a PPV? WTF This match was pointless because Cena was already the no 1 contender. All it does is elevate Cena.


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

Artisan44 said:


> Don't mind him. Dec_619 is just mad because he has a very small penis.


It's very small....................... When it's snowing


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

stunnng match, reminded me of the feeling I had watching shawn and bret in 96, these two have ridiculous chemistry together.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Iron Head said:


> Not to wrestling. To these forums, yeah, compared to many of you all here.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using VerticalSports.Com App


Sorry brother, that wasn't aimed at you!

Welcome to the board though


----------



## Revann (May 7, 2011)

Banjo said:


> All John Cena does is give CM Punk the best matches of his entire career. Money in the Bank 2011, Night of Champions 2012 and now tonight, RAW 2/25/13!
> 
> I look forward to a couple more Cena/Punk matches in the future. June's PPV is in Chicago after all. They need to have a Last Man Standing match, Hell in a Cell, or even 2 out of 3 Falls!


Its more like, Punk gives him the best matches. Watching Cena spring to life at the 9 count and then die again when he gets in the ring was LOL worthy. Other than that spot, it was a great match.


----------



## Iron Head (Oct 31, 2012)

Cookie Monster said:


> Sorry brother, that wasn't aimed at you!
> 
> Welcome to the board though


Oh... Excuse me. Nice avi. Loved the big eagle belt. Carry on lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Artisan44 (Sep 12, 2012)

Dec_619 said:


> It's very small....................... *Even smaller* when it's snowing


^Fix'd


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

Artisan44 said:


> ^Fix'd


Haha shit.

Okay no more, lets stay on topic


----------



## jonoaries (Mar 7, 2011)

Epic match. Cena did very well and pulled out some good moves. He actually executed a few of the very well...he's 240-260lbs and not very athletic so I'm not surprised about the shitty hurricanrana


----------



## MDizzle (Jan 5, 2007)

Scott Steiner isn't impressed.


----------



## Trumpet Thief (Dec 27, 2005)

I loved everything about that match. I even loved that Hurricanrana. I mean, it's fun to see Cena bust out new moves sometimes. The guy is huge, so obviously it wasn't going to be picture perfect.

But it sorts in the context of the match as the sort of "throwing everything but the kitchen sink" at an opponent sort of thing. Cena tried all of his regular moves, tried a damn powerbomb, leg drop, etc., so he went off a bit. I think the messiness and out of nowhere-ness of it all really strengthened just how far that whole match escalated.

Wonderful job. They told a bunch of great stories in that match, and made Punk look great while doing it. Batman vs. Superman for sure.


----------



## ArabGuy (Jan 23, 2013)

Fantastic match. I just don't see what was the point behind it? How did it further any storylines? I still am not feeling the road to wrestlemania is upon us. I feel bad for punk I must say.. Had a great run only for wwe to run back to their golden boy Cena and put him in the spotlight again.


----------



## Iron Head (Oct 31, 2012)

jonoaries said:


> Epic match. Cena did very well and pulled out some good moves. He actually executed a few of the very well...he's 240-260lbs and not very athletic so I'm not surprised about the shitty hurricanrana


Basically. The hurricarana needs work. The Batista power bomb was nice... So now he has SEVEN moves of doom. Especially that last one, he might hurt someone lol. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## mblonde09 (Aug 15, 2009)

Punk vs Cena is the best thing in the business today, and supposedly Vince is tired of it. Well, if he truly is tired of it, I hope what he watched tonight changed his mind. These two have amazing, almost unmatched chemistry - it's llike they're meant to be in that ring together.


----------



## CM Jewels (Nov 19, 2011)

So, is it still cool to say CM Punk sucks with the straight face after that?


----------



## Artisan44 (Sep 12, 2012)

CM Jewels said:


> So, is it still cool to say CM Punk sucks with the straight face after that?


Cena carried him.


----------



## CM Jewels (Nov 19, 2011)

Artisan44 said:


> Cena carried him.


----------



## Banjo (Sep 30, 2005)

I am editing the amazing Cenacanrana into his moveset in the WWE 13 video game


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Fucking amazing match. Those two always put classic matches together. Glad there was no interference. Awful ending, but still MOTY candidate IMO.

Cena kicking out of the piledriver so quickly disgusted me though. Punk should've taken more time to cover him, just to sell the move a bit more.


----------



## Dobba (Jan 26, 2009)

For the love of feck make Dolph give Cena some tips on selling. A potential 9-10/10 match left sour with his constant non-selling. You can give me the bullcrap about it being his character or gimmick but that stuff is basic storytelling and for the face of the company there was a number of spots where his acting was completely unacceptable.


----------



## JoeFlacco05 (Sep 12, 2012)

Trumpet Thief said:


> I loved everything about that match. I even loved that Hurricanrana. I mean, it's fun to see Cena bust out new moves sometimes. The guy is huge, so obviously it wasn't going to be picture perfect.
> 
> But it sorts in the context of the match as the sort of "throwing everything but the kitchen sink" at an opponent sort of thing. Cena tried all of his regular moves, tried a damn powerbomb, leg drop, etc., so he went off a bit. I think the messiness and out of nowhere-ness of it all really strengthened just how far that whole match escalated.
> 
> Wonderful job. They told a bunch of great stories in that match, and made Punk look great while doing it. Batman vs. Superman for sure.


Batman vs Joker *


----------



## Artisan44 (Sep 12, 2012)

CM Jewels said:


>


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

chargebeam said:


> Fucking amazing match. Those two always put classic matches together. Glad there was no interference. Awful ending, but still MOTY candidate IMO.


I'm sorry, you must've forgot the powerhouse that was Jericho vs Punk.

It didn't need 15 finishers and so many kicks out to look good. 

It was short, fresh, and nice. 

And it didn't include a HuriCAN'Ta from Cena.


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

Iron Head said:


> Basically. The hurricarana needs work. The Batista power bomb was nice... So now he has SEVEN moves of doom. Especially that last one, he might hurt someone lol.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using VerticalSports.Com App


why is everyone calling it a Batista bomb? It was a powerbomb, the move was around long before Batista used it.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Match of the year and TV match of the last two or so years. I'll overlook the hurricanrana and give Cena props for trying it. 

I don't care how many times I see this match, they always put out a GREAT match and one of the best of the year every time.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

A PG Attitude said:


> why is everyone calling it a Batista bomb? It was a powerbomb, the move was around long before Batista used it.


...because the sitout powerbomb is Batista's finisher? Really? We can't call it a Batista Bomb even though he's heavily associated with it?


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

J2D said:


> I'm sorry, you must've forgot the powerhouse that was Jericho vs Punk.
> 
> It didn't need 15 finishers and so many kicks out to look good.
> 
> ...


Yeah, that was good too.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

It was a pretty good match. Not amazing or anything, it just felt like stuff happened in the match for little reason and selling only happened in spurts. But it was very exciting even if we all knew how it was ending.

Cena's huricarana though. :lmao I find it hysterically ironic that every time he pulls a new move out of his ass to counter the whole "5 moves of doom" thing it's usually botched and performed in the shittiest way imaginable. If your finisher is to break your own neck it's not very effective.

I enjoyed Jericho/Punk from a few weeks back more but this was a very entertaining match and one of the only two highlights of the night.


----------



## JoeFlacco05 (Sep 12, 2012)

RatedR10 said:


> Match of the year and TV match of the last two or so years. I'll overlook the hurricanrana and give Cena props for trying it.
> 
> I don't care how many times I see this match, they always put out a GREAT match and one of the best of the year every time.


I mean considering his size compared to Punks size, and his weight/mass, he did about as good as he could have. The hurricanrana was probably not the best idea, but it didn't look to bad and Punk sold it well by flipping after Cena landed on his head


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

Natsuke said:


> ...because the sitout powerbomb is Batista's finisher? Really? We can't call it a Batista Bomb even though he's heavily associated with it?


Many wrestlers have used the powerbomb as their finisher before Batista so I don't see why people refer to a powerbomb by someone else as a Batista bomb


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Had zero reason to care about this match...

Saw MiTB, and literally every match they've had since is a repeat...

Commentary sucked, with Cole calling a crossface an STF...

Cena fucked up a Hurricanrana, still can't do an STF...

Rest spots galore...

We all knew the outcome going in...

So...many...commercials...

I literally can't watch a Cena match now, his no selling even the slightest of offenses just makes my blood boil. For fuck's sake, he gets kick in the head, kneed in the chin, and then still is able to hit and AA out of nowhere seconds later and dive onto Punk for a pin attempt...

No Undertaker...

The vaunted Piledriver was brought back by Punk. The move that was banned because it was so dangerous is brought back...for a TV match...all so Cena could kick out at 2. Mystique=gone...



How was this match, quote unquote a classic, a clinic or a MOTY candidate? It was garbage. They gave the audience literally ZERO reason to give a flying fuck about what was going on. Hence, I didn't. This match was the equivalent of Brodus Clay vs Tensai in my eyes, it meant nothing in the greater scheme of things and just exists. Won't be remembered, won't have an impact, its simply there. I put into the match the interest they built up for me with all the surrounding circumstances, which was sweet fuck all.


----------



## Ph3n0m (Mar 18, 2009)

A PG Attitude said:


> Many wrestlers have used the powerbomb as their finisher before Batista so I don't see why people refer to a powerbomb by someone else as a Batista bomb


It wasn't just a powerbomb, it was a sit-out powerbomb. Not as many guys are widely associated with that move - yet it was Batista's finisher for years and he was a pretty prominent figure for most of his time in the WWE.

Is it really that hard to imagine people calling that move a Batista Bomb because of this? Do you go mad when people call a superkick "Sweet Chin Music", despite HBK not being the only guy on earth to use that finish?

It's not the end of the World. Chill.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

A PG Attitude said:


> Many wrestlers have used the powerbomb as their finisher before Batista so I don't see why people refer to a powerbomb by someone else as a Batista bomb


We associate moves with people who use them the most or were significant enough to remember them when they use it, there's no harm in calling it a Batista Bomb.


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

KO Bossy said:


> Had zero reason to care about this match...
> 
> Saw MiTB, and literally every match they've had since is a repeat...
> 
> ...


You should just stop watching wrestling now if you thought that match was garbage


----------



## JohnnyPayne (Feb 18, 2013)

Awesome match. I honestly expected interference or a not clean finish.

Good:
Piledriver
Crowd
Sit down powerbomb
Reversals and submissions

Bad:
Hurricanrana
9 count on Cena


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

They gotta make Super Cena look as strong as possible and beat everyone on the roster so when Bo Dallas finally beats him it'll truly be special.


----------



## alliance (Jul 10, 2010)

Hurricanrana was butchered by that idiot


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

A PG Attitude said:


> You should just stop watching wrestling now if you thought that match was garbage


No, the WWE should try and put some fucking effort into their writing and booking to try and make me, the customer who they depend on to make a living, care about what was going on.

There was literally no reason to care about this match. Punk did his part, that's fine. Cena slacked, and it was very obvious. A bunch of near pin falls after finishers does NOT make a match exciting, classic or epic. Those spots they build up to have to fucking mean something, otherwise its empty. That's what this match was-empty. Its a tired concept as of now, the formula is literally the same recreation of the MiTB match, which is the same one they used at NoC. Its like a record that's stuck, move the fuck on.

Were there things at stake in this match? Kayfabe wise, perhaps, except we all knew the ending before hand. Sorta ruins the whole point. Now, I can still watch matches from back in the day where I know the outcome prior to watching it, and yet I still find myself caring about what's going on in those matches a fair amount of the time. This match...no reason to. Again, it felt hollow and empty.

Please, I want someone to explain to me exactly why this match was so great? Because I will sit here and explain in detail exactly why it was NOT.

I'll be waiting.


----------



## Last Chancery (Dec 6, 2011)

That is the first time I have ever seen Cena during a hurricanrana. Thus, it makes a world of sense that said hurricanrana looked like dog shit.

Logic. In pro graps. Weird. Word.


----------



## Billion Dollar Man (Feb 8, 2013)

KO Bossy, I agree with everything you said. And I will never understand why the crowd pops after leg drops etc., followed by pin and kick out at 2. Who actually thinks the match is ending atm? Anyway, only reason I watched was for something big to happen(Undertaker) to help further mania storylines (or begin) but ended up being disappointed in the ending of Raw. Just a pointless fucking match that I could give no fucks about.


----------



## phreddie spaghetti (Aug 20, 2012)

KO Bossy said:


> *A bunch of near pin falls after finishers does NOT make a match exciting, classic or epic.
> *




:jordan2


----------



## joeycalz (Jan 8, 2010)

Great match was great. People will hate because they like to hate on Punk/Cena, but that match was very good. **** for me and very close to being WWE's MOTY candidate. Also, the end wasn't just finisher, kickout, finisher, kickout... We got an awesome Flying Leg Drop/Elbow, Powerbomb, Piledriver, botched, but still funky Hurricanrana spot and Cena's first clean win over Punk. 

There were just enough high risk spots and rest spots to build suspense. Cena/Punk matches always come off a bit sloppy, but there is also an aura to desperation about them, so it kind of works.


----------



## Twisted14 (Jan 3, 2012)

KO Bossy said:


> There was literally no reason to care about this match.
> 
> Were there things at stake in this match?


Uh... have you even been watching Raw? They were fighting for this thing... where they go to some show and fight some guy for some title. Um, not important I guess.

Honestly if you could not see what the stakes were behind this match then I'm not even going to bother trying here.

As for the match, matches always come down to personal preference. Some will call the Iron Man match at WM 12 the greatest of all time, some will say it was worth no more than 3 stars. Sane thing with heaps of other matches in history. So I won't try to convince you to like Cena/Punk, because that's pointless.

Personally, I disagree with everything you said about the match, I really enjoyed it and thought it was better than the Y2J/Punk match. It was exciting and it was a great performance from both men. I'm not sure what you mean by different moves having no reasoning behind them. I thought everything was there for a reason. They hit their finishers but both kicked out, and realised they needed to throw more at each other to win. Cena pulled out the sitout powerbomb. Punk pulled out a fuckin piledriver and neither got anything. In the end Cena used a hurricanrana followed up quickly by the AA. That all made sense to me.

I have only one criticism for your opinion on the match. You listed 'No Undertaker' as a legitimate downside to the match. I think that's stupid. I was expecting to see the Undertaker tonight too, but him not showing up doesn't affect the match in any way. His return was teased, they didn't promise it. That is all.


----------



## Rayfu (Oct 28, 2011)

KO Bossy said:


> *No, the WWE should try and put some fucking effort into their writing and booking to try and make me, the customer who they depend on to make a living, care about what was going on.
> *
> There was literally no reason to care about this match. Punk did his part, that's fine. Cena slacked, and it was very obvious. A bunch of near pin falls after finishers does NOT make a match exciting, classic or epic. Those spots they build up to have to fucking mean something, otherwise its empty. That's what this match was-empty. Its a tired concept as of now, the formula is literally the same recreation of the MiTB match, which is the same one they used at NoC. Its like a record that's stuck, move the fuck on.
> 
> ...


Well they are just gpoing to keep on failign you... so whats that make you if you keep watching?


How was it a good match?
first off Cena and punk have a "thing" like many others, they click so a bad match becomes good and a good match becomes great



it told a story, went back and forth, and also had Cena do somehting he has not been able to do how long?

it also made Punk once again look good

there where blotches, but taker and hbk at wm 25 had blothces still one of the best damn matches ever.


It was great for me great match, you disagree? to freaking bad, shut up, nothing is going to chnage my mind 

you can sya "Cena sucks" as much as you want for a reasson why this was not a good match, I disagree get over it move on, others can think the match was good even great

how you feel about it has no baring on anythign but your self


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Am I the only one who marked for Scott Steiner when Cena did the Frankensteiner?


----------



## Naman (Feb 17, 2012)

That was a Wrestlemania caliber match those two put on tonight. I don't care if you're a Punk mark or a Cena mark, you gotta give credit where it's due. That shit was too much....


----------



## Lazyking (Dec 25, 2011)

One of the best Raw Matches ever.. I didn't care for the finish because that's Punk and Cena's worst moves.. a horrbile looking elbow and a sloppy frankenstiener is not how it should have been set up but it doesn't take away from the brillance that happened before it.


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

good match with the finisher buffet


----------



## Lazyking (Dec 25, 2011)

People may say it was too many finishers, but really Cena and Punk only hit their prime finishers once before the end. If you it was too much counter wrestling you'd have a point but these two know each other very well so it fit..


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Match was awesome and they legit surprised me a lot of times throughout the match. Punk broke up the Five Moves of Doom several times and they broke out some shockers to make the match stand out like a piledriver and a hurricanrana.


----------



## Your_Solution (Apr 28, 2008)

Loved the powerbomb and piledriver getting brought out, and the sequence of submission moves was pretty slick even though Cena's crossface will always look horrendous. It was a heckuva match, big ups to both of them and here's hoping they top it in their respective matches at WM


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

That was one of the worst Hurricanranas in the history of professional wrestling.


----------



## JoeFlacco05 (Sep 12, 2012)

StarzNBarz said:


> That was one of the worst Hurricanranas in the history of professional wrestling.


But, the fact taht after 25 minutes John Cena went for it, it kinda made it epic in it's own way. And for the record I hate Cena.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Your_Solution said:


> Loved the powerbomb and piledriver getting brought out, and the sequence of submission moves was pretty slick even though Cena's crossface will always look horrendous. It was a heckuva match, big ups to both of them and here's hoping they top it in their respective matches at WM


I swear Cole called the Crossface the STF.

Anyway great match, had me seriously wondering who was going to win, which is rare when Cena is involved.


----------



## JoeFlacco05 (Sep 12, 2012)

TKOK said:


> I swear Cole called the Crossface the STF.
> 
> Anyway great match, had me seriously wondering who was going to win, which is rare when Cena is involved.


That's what it's called.. It used to be the STFU when the AA was the FU.


----------



## CMPUNK2014 (Jan 22, 2013)

*Rate CM Punk vs. Cenas Match Tonight*

I get it a 8/10 just an awesome match by both superstars. What do you rate it?


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: Rate CM Punk vs. Cenas Match Tonight*

7/10.


----------



## Cmpunk91 (Jan 28, 2013)

*Re: Rate CM Punk vs. Cenas Match Tonight*



CMPUNK2014 said:


> I get it a 8/10 just an awesome match by both superstars. What do you rate it?


Was good but people are over hyping it. 7 i give it.


----------



## JoeFlacco05 (Sep 12, 2012)

*Re: Rate CM Punk vs. Cenas Match Tonight*

you guys are crazy. This was a 25 minute TV match that could've been on the WM card. This is easily a 10/10, even with the hurricanTrana, and possibly an 11/10 considering we got a piledriver, a move that has been banned in WWE for at least 10 years.


----------



## Azuran (Feb 17, 2009)

KO Bossy said:


> Had zero reason to care about this match...
> 
> Saw MiTB, and literally every match they've had since is a repeat...
> 
> ...


This is the worst post I have ever read in my life. Just admit you hate wrestling. The sooner you do, the sooner you can stop spewing bullshit like this.


----------



## JoeFlacco05 (Sep 12, 2012)

Azuran said:


> This is the worst post I have ever read in my life. Just admit you hate wrestling. The sooner you do, the sooner you can stop spewing bullshit like this.


When will people learn that Cena calls it the STF, because it used to be called the STFU... Some Punk marks make me go wild, and I'm a Punk mark.


----------



## promoter2003 (Nov 1, 2012)

I thought it was a pretty good match(best time free match in a long time actually) and good build for Cena heading into Mania.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

Rayfu said:


> Well they are just gpoing to keep on failign you... so whats that make you if you keep watching?
> 
> 
> How was it a good match?
> ...




Clueless

Sent from my Galaxy Note 10.1


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Don't see how people didn't enjoy the match, because it was good. Punk is pretty much Cenas best opponent, and I wtf'd at the piledriver being used, knowing its banned. Good match with good false finishes and spots, props to them.

Side note: Cena should really stop doing that hurricanrana unless he can pull off a decent one. Guys body is so damn stiff


----------



## Rayfu (Oct 28, 2011)

Ziggler Mark said:


> Clueless
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Note 10.1


Yeah sure says the guy who missed my whole point of 
OTHERS ARE ALLOWED TO LIKE WHAT YOU DONT


get over it, just cause you dont like it dont mean its fact, as you can see by many others posting on my side of this

also next time come up with something better you SO proved your point, not.


----------



## JoeFlacco05 (Sep 12, 2012)

TheAverageGuy said:


> Don't see how people didn't enjoy the match, because it was good. Punk is pretty much Cenas best opponent, and I wtf'd at the piledriver being used, knowing its banned. Good match with good false finishes and spots, props to them.
> 
> Side note: Cena should really stop doing that hurricanrana unless he can pull off a decent one. Guys body is so damn stiff


Plus he is like 6"4 and 240+.... Maybe he could pull it off on a bigger guy but he usually is the bigger guy...


----------



## Hawksea (Oct 15, 2012)

*Re: Rate CM Punk vs. Cenas Match Tonight*

**** for me. Cena with dat Michelangelo-esque masterpiece. :mark:

By carrying Punk again to a classic just like he did at MITB 2011, Cena managed to make Punk relevant again (other than the times Cena carried him in the ratings department), for the last time.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

4 star match, no doubt...moty candidate

Sent from my Galaxy Note 10.1


----------



## AttitudeEraMark4Life (Feb 20, 2013)

WOW there is a lot of Cena fans in this forum all of a sudden. I swear Vince has the IWC by the balls. Punk and Cena have a good TV match and now everyone is excited for the boring and predictable Rock vs Cena 2. Well hope you all enjoy wasting your $65 on that shit. Cena will win and bore you to death for the rest of 2013 as he is all of sudden the "Underdog" again.


----------



## Ghost of Wrestling (Jul 28, 2012)

*Re: Rate CM Punk vs. Cenas Match Tonight*

7+1(The 1 is for the piledriver)
As great as the match was, we had seen it so many times over the past year already,so nothing is new now. Actually,I was wishing for CM Punk to hit a Stone Cold Stunner in one of these match just to make fans continue their very small hope for a CM Punk/SCSA match.


----------



## Rayfu (Oct 28, 2011)

Taker_Fan01 said:


> WOW there is a lot of Cena fans in this forum all of a sudden. I swear Vince has the IWC by the balls. Punk and Cena have a good TV match and now everyone is excited for the boring and predictable Rock vs Cena 2. Will I say enjoy wasting your $65 on that shit. Cena will win and bore you to death for the rest of 2013 as he is all of sudden the "Underdog" again.


Most of these guys stream it man :lmao

even then I pay a 5 dollar cover charge only


----------



## JoeFlacco05 (Sep 12, 2012)

Taker_Fan01 said:


> WOW there is a lot of Cena fans in this forum all of a sudden. I swear Vince has the IWC by the balls. Punk and Cena have a good TV match and now everyone is excited for the boring and predictable Rock vs Cena 2. Will I say enjoy wasting your $65 on that shit. Cena will win and bore you to death for the rest of 2013 as he is all of sudden the "Underdog" again.


Oh believe me I am far from a Cena but he had a great match tonight and deserves credit.


----------



## JoeFlacco05 (Sep 12, 2012)

TKOK said:


> I swear Cole called the Crossface the STF.
> 
> Anyway great match, had me seriously wondering who was going to win, which is rare when Cena is involved.


also, this

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Professional_wrestling_holds#STF


----------



## promoter2003 (Nov 1, 2012)

Taker_Fan01 said:


> WOW there is a lot of Cena fans in this forum all of a sudden. I swear Vince has the IWC by the balls. Punk and Cena have a good TV match and now everyone is excited for the boring and predictable Rock vs Cena 2. Well hope you all enjoy wasting your $65 on that shit. Cena will win and bore you to death for the rest of 2013 as he is all of sudden the "Underdog" again.


I call out the company when it puts out crap, but I am also fair when the company is doing something good even if I don't like it. I can be objective.

Being predictable isn't the problem as sometimes being unpredictable for the sake of it isn't entertaining either. We could get unpredictable and have Santino win against Taker to end the streak, but it doesn't mean it would be good either.

The key is being entertaining during the build to make people care about the matches.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Rate CM Punk vs. Cenas Match Tonight*

4 stars, 8/10

would be 5 stars and 10/10 if it wasn't for Cena's awful selling and that hurricanrana.


----------



## AttitudeEraMark4Life (Feb 20, 2013)

promoter2003 said:


> I call out the company when it puts out crap, but I am also fair when the company is doing something good even if I don't like it. I can be objective.
> 
> Being predictable isn't the problem as sometimes being unpredictable for the sake of it isn't entertaining either. We could get unpredictable and have Santino win against Taker to end the streak, but it doesn't mean it would be good either.
> 
> The key is being entertaining during the build to make people care about the matches.


 So explain to me how having it so predictable that Cena will beat Rock this year is entertaining? Look I am not saying Punk and Cena had a bad match tonight but the outcome is what pisses me off. This will be another year that once again Cena will be portrayed as the "Underdog" and I am just sick of it. If you enjoy that kind of booking that is fine for you but for me I am tired of it.


----------



## AttitudeEraMark4Life (Feb 20, 2013)

*Re: Rate CM Punk vs. Cenas Match Tonight*

0/10 for the outcome that ruins the whole match. Get ready for a boring Cena title reign after WM guys.


----------



## Jdogfour20 (Mar 13, 2012)

Taker_Fan01 said:


> So explain to me how having it so predictable that Cena will beat Rock this year is entertaining? Look I am not saying Punk and Cena had a bad match tonight but the outcome is what pisses me off. This will be another year that once again Cena will be portrayed as the "Underdog" and I am just sick of it. If you enjoy that kind of booking that is fine for you but for me I am tired of it.


how do we know cena will win at WM maybe he wont win until summer slam


----------



## Rayfu (Oct 28, 2011)

> So explain to me how having it so predictable that Cena will beat Rock this year is entertaining? Look I am not saying Punk and Cena had a bad match tonight but the outcome is what pisses me off. This will be another year that once again Cena will be portrayed as the "Underdog" and I am just sick of it. If you enjoy that kind of booking that is fine for you but for me I am tired of it.


How about when Rock faced hogan? or when he face Austin?


----------



## Cmpunk91 (Jan 28, 2013)

Jdogfour20 said:


> how do we know cena will win at WM maybe he wont win until summer slam


There is no chance of cena not winning at wm. he stated how he is an underdog going after the wwe title as he hardly beat rock and punk, now he beat punk clean (vomits) and now he will be rock clean.


----------



## Cmpunk91 (Jan 28, 2013)

Rayfu said:


> How about when Rock faced hogan? or when he face Austin?


Rock and austin are icons and legends and above all else had talent, they didn't need 13 title reigns to cement a legacy, unlike cena


----------



## wrestlinggameguy (Nov 12, 2012)

*Re: Rate CM Punk vs. Cenas Match Tonight*



Taker_Fan01 said:


> 0/10 for the outcome that ruins the whole match. Get ready for a boring Cena title reign after WM guys.


yes, because The Wocks run is so entertaining right now.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

That botched hurricanrana just lol, I've seen random divas do better.


My thoughts. Punk should be in this spot not Cena, The WWE continues to give us the same old shit and not evolve it's product or characters. They've robbed Punk of becoming the international superstar he should already be and they did so long before tonight. I almost wish he left in 2011 so he didn't have to play second-fiddle to Cena and keep getting passed over to headline WM year after year. Like for WM 27 why in the fuck did The Miz get that spot over Punk? They don't want Punk to be THE guy because he was never supposed to be part of WWE's long term plans in the 1st place. WWE wanted him out of OVW not long into his stint there and creative had it out for him since day one. Without Paul E. throwing a fit over getting Punk on TV, Punk might've never even been called up to the main roster and who knows where he'd be now (maybe ROH or NJPW). He's never been a "WWE Guy" like Cena and it still shows every time WM rolls around and Punk get's pushed aside from the Main event.. That's where the company really shows who they're invested in. 

John Cena just get the fuck off my TV... turn heel at least that would make his character more captivating and interesting. Right now he's so stale and repetitive.. idk how any one can put up with that, it's OBNOXIOUS. One person RUINING an entire company.. unbelievable. There's always been top guys that I'm not fans of but cena goes way beyond any of that. He's literally the reason I stopped watching WWE for years and about to stop again if Cena-Mania starts running wild


----------



## wrestlinggameguy (Nov 12, 2012)

Best TV match in a long time. Punk / Cena bringing the best out of each other.


----------



## AttitudeEraMark4Life (Feb 20, 2013)

Rayfu said:


> How about when Rock faced hogan? or when he face Austin?


The difference is the fans wanted to see Rock vs Austin and Hogan. No one wants to see Rock vs Cena again because the first match wasn't that great and the result is so predictable now.


----------



## Cmpunk91 (Jan 28, 2013)

*Re: Rate CM Punk vs. Cenas Match Tonight*



wrestlinggameguy said:


> yes, because The Wocks run is so entertaining right now.


I'd rather rock keep the title away and in hollywood than to sit through another boring pathetic cena reign


----------



## takeurwallet (Oct 27, 2012)

*Re: Rate CM Punk vs. Cenas Match Tonight*

It was a good match but the outcome sucked.


----------



## AttitudeEraMark4Life (Feb 20, 2013)

*Re: Rate CM Punk vs. Cenas Match Tonight*



wrestlinggameguy said:


> yes, because The Wocks run is so entertaining right now.


At least Rock takes his opponents as serious threats? When was the last time Cena took any of his opponents as serious threats? All he does is smile like a jackass and no sell everything.


----------



## promoter2003 (Nov 1, 2012)

Taker_Fan01 said:


> So explain to me how having it so predictable that Cena will beat Rock this year is entertaining? Look I am not saying Punk and Cena had a bad match tonight but the outcome is what pisses me off. This will be another year that once again Cena will be portrayed as the "Underdog" and I am just sick of it. If you enjoy that kind of booking that is fine for you but for me I am tired of it.


To be honest I can pretty much call this stuff pretty well and most of it is predictable to me. You probably won't believe this, but I called Rock winning the match last year for a few reasons. I understand where you are coming from trust me, but I also get the story path the company is taking with Cena.

Some are saying Cena is as big as he is going to get which is most likely true, BUT his profile has definitely raised since feuding with Rock. The company is not going to have Cena not get his high profile win against Rock not happen. It depends on how they get there.

I can give a few directions the company could do to actually make it really entertaining, but they won't do it because they are afraid of damaging Cena's drawing power. I think we are going to see a Cena heel turn in the next 2-3 years(I think these matches with Rock and UT are going to be key long term wise) and the company is trying to milk Cena now as much as possible. I have just come to realize that and just try to judge the story at the moment on traditional terms of wrestling booking 101.

It does create the backlash you are feeling though.


----------



## Brooklyn8 (Nov 27, 2012)

8/10 
Cena looked like he slammed himself at the end. 
We all knew the outcome, so -2


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## wrestlinggameguy (Nov 12, 2012)

After those 2 matches The Rock had, I don't want to see him wrestling ever again


----------



## promoter2003 (Nov 1, 2012)

Taker_Fan01 said:


> The difference is the fans wanted to see Rock vs Austin and Hogan. No one wants to see Rock vs Cena again because the first match wasn't that great and the result is so predictable now.


I agree with this in that regard. Rock vs. Austin in their WM 17 rematch was in demand as they were seen as equals and Hogan/Rock was a dream match.

Cena was still not seen as Rock's equal when the match was announced to the overall big picture and fans at large imo.



wrestlinggameguy said:


> After those 2 matches The Rock had, I don't want to see him wrestling ever again


I think this will play into effect why some don't care for the rematch. The first match was just okay and nothing great.


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

Match sucked, we knew Punk was going to lose. Also the Undertaker didnt appear.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: Rate CM Punk vs. Cenas Match Tonight*

No question it was 5 star/ten out of ten match. Any less rating honestly is a slap in the face, that was GREAT wrestling. 

Easily PPV quality.

I hope people aren't giving it lesser ratings because they're disappointed Taker didn't come out......


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

No one wants to see Cena-Rock 2. Rock-Hogan was 100x as hot of a storyline and even that didn't call for a rematch at the next years Mania. If Punk would've won tonight it would actually feel significant and like a character is reaching new heights in his career and it's a big deal. But instead we get anti-climactic "Cena is headlining another WM!!! he's only been in this exact spot for the past 5 years, how captivating!". The WWE tries SO HARD to make the fans believe this is some sort of epic rivalry like Bret/Shawn Michaels or Rock/Austin. No one takes Cena seriously which is why no one takes this rivalry seriously, which is why no one wants to see this match again. STUPID!

I bet Punk is second guessing his decision to stay after another WM out of the Main Event. The guy is so clearly better then Cena in very aspect except as Punk said "Kissing Vince McMahon's ass".. that part really was true from his worked shoot.


----------



## wrestlinggameguy (Nov 12, 2012)

Nimbus said:


> Match sucked, we knew Punk was going to lose. Also the Undertaker didnt appear.


----------



## Cmpunk91 (Jan 28, 2013)

pryme tyme said:


> No one wants to see Cena-Rock 2. Rock-Hogan was 100x as hot of a storyline and even that didn't call for a rematch at the next years Mania. If Punk would've won tonight it would actually feel significant and like a character is reaching new heights in his career and it's a big deal. But instead we get anti-climactic "Cena is headlining another WM!!! he's only been in this exact spot for the past 5 years, how captivating!". The WWE tries SO HARD to make the fans believe this is some sort of epic rivalry like Bret/Shawn Michaels or Rock/Austin. No one takes Cena seriously which is why no one takes this rivalry seriously, which is why no one wants to see this match again. STUPID!


Preach! Great post


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

*Re: Rate CM Punk vs. Cenas Match Tonight*

8/10

but a bit less, like 7.8. it was good.


----------



## Mysteriobiceps (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Rate CM Punk vs. Cenas Match Tonight*

5/10 cause we all knew the outcome and we all knew that they are going to kick out from finishers. Cena is horrible.


----------



## TheGreatBanana (Jul 7, 2012)

*Re: Rate CM Punk vs. Cenas Match Tonight*

Match of the year so far. There have been a few, the shield were great, but this was something else. This was a swan dance with two current era stars who have not been given the chance to main event against each other in Wrestlemania. This match should have been in Wrestlemania, but who knows if it will ever happen. Maybe WM31. Cena/Punk has happened numerous times, but it needs a Mania to cement their feud to a much grander level, build it to legendary proportions. WWE is missing out in establishing a epic modern day feud.


----------



## afender. (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: Rate CM Punk vs. Cenas Match Tonight*

7 /10 Just because they repeatedly kicked out of finishers to build suspense doesn't make this a great match


----------



## ted316 (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: Rate CM Punk vs. Cenas Match Tonight*

I'd give this a solid **** 1/2. Just shy of a full ***** but I think I may rate it a little high because I'm literally shocked Cena put on this good a match. He actually showed that he can wrestle now if only he could put this much effort in more often!

Really good raw I think just shame no Taker yet!


----------



## Situation (Mar 4, 2012)

*Re: Rate CM Punk vs. Cenas Match Tonight*

i dont watch Cena`s matches `just dont care about him


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

So Cena needs to lose every match clean? And Punk should win every match clean? How the hell is Punk/Rock 3 in 3 fucking months back to back going to draw?


----------



## Cmpunk91 (Jan 28, 2013)

TommyWCECM said:


> So Cena needs to lose every match clean? And Punk should win every match clean? How the hell is Punk/Rock 3 in 3 fucking months back to back going to draw?


Should have been triple threat, with brock vs taker and hhh and dx vs the shield. Look how much better it sounds.


----------



## CripplerXFace (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: Rate CM Punk vs. Cenas Match Tonight*

****


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Can't argue with that, but seeing Punk and Rock back to back to back even with Cena involved is just annoying. And WWE has had shows on paper that look shitty turn out better then expected


----------



## bipartisan101 (Feb 11, 2013)

*Re: Rate CM Punk vs. Cenas Match Tonight*

Regardless of the outcome, great match by both wrestlers, MOTY candidate IMO. 9/10


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

*Re: Rate CM Punk vs. Cenas Match Tonight*

10/10


----------



## Domingo123 (Jan 12, 2011)

*Re: Rate CM Punk vs. Cenas Match Tonight*

8/10 4 stars only because we already knew cena will win, would have been 10/10 5star match if punk had won by submission.


----------



## purple_gloves (May 7, 2011)

*Re: Rate CM Punk vs. Cenas Match Tonight*

TV MOTY so far. Easily. Shame about the result.


----------



## tomfoolery (Apr 4, 2011)

*Re: Rate CM Punk vs. Cenas Match Tonight*

Only reason I won’t give it 10 is because of the ending.

Otherwise it was great. Cena showed he had more than 5 moves and Punk’s Piledriver had me marking out.

People moaning about kicking out of finishers are the same who will talk about how brilliant that was in the last few Taker matches at WM…


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

It was a great match. Started slow at first which took away my attention but then quickly grabbed my attention back. Now that's how you work a match. I loved seeing the use of the piledriver and Batista's finisher. Also was surprised Cena did a hurricana and even though it was a botched, I dont care. He still did a move he doesn't normally do. Punk was still able to look strong in this match too. Even though he took the clean loss, he's still an elite talent. This match is a match of the year candidate and is better than their Summerslam 2011 encounter and below the MitB 2011 classic. Cena wins! Haters gonna hate.


----------



## MrSmallPackage (Dec 21, 2012)

chronoxiong said:


> It was a great match. Started slow at first which took away my attention but then quickly grabbed my attention back. Now that's how you work a match. * I loved seeing the use of the piledriver and Batista's finisher*. Also was surprised Cena did a hurricana and even though it was a botched, I dont care. He still did a move he doesn't normally do. Punk was still able to look strong in this match too. Even though he took the clean loss, he's still an elite talent. This match is a match of the year candidate and is better than their Summerslam 2011 encounter and below the MitB 2011 classic. Cena wins! Haters gonna hate.


Do you mean Jerry Lawlers finisher and the sitout powerbomb?


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Rate CM Punk vs. Cenas Match Tonight*

its not always about the outcome, people should enjoy what they see and this was a great wrestling match and we dont see great wrestling matches from the E without any stipulation or ladders. So just be happy with what you got. This is worth **** minimum.

I enjoyed it although I knew Cena was winning, that really doesnt matter.


----------



## rybacker (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: Rate CM Punk vs. Cenas Match Tonight*

9/10 

minus one point because of that awkward hurricanrana move by cena


----------



## Rated Phenomenal (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: Rate CM Punk vs. Cenas Match Tonight*

8/10.Loses points for predictability and Cenas no-selling/botching.But I guess Cena no selling shit should fall under predictability.


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: Rate CM Punk vs. Cenas Match Tonight*

It's not my match of the year but it was pretty good. The ending you could have seen from the Mars rover but whatever. 7/10.


----------



## heggland0 (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: Rate CM Punk vs. Cenas Match Tonight*



LeaderOfM.D.R.S. said:


> Easily PPV quality.


Like that's saying something


----------



## "OOH YEAH" 3:16 (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: Rate CM Punk vs. Cenas Match Tonight*

This was a PPV main event for free on Raw and was one of the best TV matches I have ever seen. Absolutely amazing and to people who say “well it wasn’t THAT good”, you’re wrong. Period.

****1/2


----------



## BrendenPlayz (Feb 10, 2012)

*Re: Rate CM Punk vs. Cenas Match Tonight*

Was a really good match I'd say 8/10 or **** I enjoyed it and definitely the MOTY thus far. Cena pulled out some new moves and I marked for his powerbomb and Punks Piledriver.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

There was only so many ways this Road to Wrestlemania could of gone, let's just hope that the Rock/Cena feud this year is more entertaining than the tripe we got last year. Wouldn't mind a bit of character development from either of them but I'm not expecting much to be honest.

They are both just as bad as each other these days :lol


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

*Re: Rate CM Punk vs. Cenas Match Tonight*

I'm reluctant to admit Cena having good matches but I'll watch it and see.


----------



## dualtamac (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: Rate CM Punk vs. Cenas Match Tonight*

It was a great match. 8/10 easily. Maybe even verging on a 9.

Marked out for the Piledriver though. Couldn't believe it.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

This was literally a perfect match. The grandeur, the crowd, the wrestling, the suspense... the only thing that could've made this better is the setting. The hurricanrana was meh, but I didn't care one bit. This as the WWE title match at Wrestlemania would've made it one for the ages. Wow. JUST FUCKING WOW.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Thought it was a great match. Was slightly disappointed at one point as I thought Taker had arrived, just after Cena's leg drop to the back of Punk's head. For a second it seemed like the lights had gone out, but it was just the camera cutting to a back of the arena view. Didn't need no Taker though.

Also










:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

Raw is on a bit of a roll this year as far as top quality TV matches are concerned. I mean, with 3 hours and a talented roster, they should be doing a lot more, but I'll take it.

Punk vs. Ryback
Punk vs. Jericho
Jericho vs. Bryan
Shield vs. Jericho/Ryback/Sheamus
Punk vs. Cena

All great Raw TV matches. Punk/Cena should be an early TV MOTY contender.


----------



## MrSmallPackage (Dec 21, 2012)

Anark said:


> Thought it was a great match. Was slightly disappointed at one point as I thought Taker had arrived, just after Cena's leg drop to the back of Punk's head. For a second it seemed like the lights had gone out, but it was just the camera cutting to a back of the arena view. Didn't need no Taker though.


Haha, I reacted the same way when they cut to the back of the arena.


----------



## 11rob2k (Jun 22, 2012)

It was alright i enjoyed it even though i don't think it was as good as many people are making it out to be, i would have liked it more if there wasn't so many false finishes that took a little away from the match on the plus side the piledriver and sit -out power bomb where nice spots both looked good.

For a tv match it was very good dont think you will see a better one this year.


----------



## punx06 (Sep 12, 2006)

Was a great TV match, really enjoyed it. I marked out a little bit when Punk hit that piledriver, nice touch.


----------



## naitchbk (Mar 9, 2008)

What a match. They told a great story from start to finish. I even bought Cena as the underdog! Even the hurricanrana executed a little bizarrely fitted in with Cena's desperation that he was trying anything at that point to get the win. Can't wait to see Punk's reaction to this. And I've got a feeling he might be ending the streak...


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

Really decent match by these 2, alway adding little new things and you can tell how much chemistry they have when there in the ring together, there matches always have me drawn in.

And I marked out hard to that Piledriver hahahaha.


----------



## trevs909 (Jan 3, 2012)

Good match. Let me just say, welcome back super Cena. We missed you. :cena :cena4


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Great match, but it still wasn't perfect. Cena especially didn't sell much at all, and the false finishes weren't as exciting as they could've been since everyone knew Cena was winning. Comfortably TV MOTY so far though. I find it unlikely that'll be beaten all year.


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

35 pages of praise? -counts down to the wind of change when ppl are goin with that the match sucked donkey dung-


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

Cena winning takes so much away from this match as unfair as that kinda is to say. If Punk won marks would be saying it was a 5 star match because it had the in ring work and the unpredictability factor. I wouldn't say it was quite 5 star even if Punk won but it would've been MOTY lock for WWE this year. It really was a great encounter again between these 2 and I enjoyed it about as much as I've ever enjoyed a John Cena match that he won. However, the outcome was everything for this match and it was painfully obvious Cena was gonna win. The botched hurricanrana and AA was a really anti-climactic ending and that also hurt the match's overall bottom line.

The Shield and Punk was really the only reason I caught the 2nd half of RAW. The Sheamus segment was fucking stupid and another reason to play a trailer for that movie. I really wish Wade would've just come out and said "Yeah I got a small part in a movie, it's more exposure then you've ever got outside the ring you narcissistic twat!". Team Hell No "comedy" segment was... yeah that was interesting alright. So glad Daniel Bryan is being used as a comedy character who wrestles with a bag on his head *sarcasm*.

Shield segment was entertaining and I'm glad Rollins got attacked because it gives me some hope of the Shield winning at Mania.. I bet the faces keep taking them out 1 by 1 on RAW. Sheamus is 2 feuds at once? Make up your mind WWE do you want him to make fun of Wade Barrett's movie every week for months on end? or do you want him as part of the resistance against The Shield. Pick a feud for Mania and stick with it.. if he's gonna do the Shield thing with Orton then these Barrett segments are giant waste of time if it's not going to amount to a Mania match. WWE just doing this shit on the fly as usual and it shows.


----------



## Att-Era-Kanefan (Mar 5, 2012)

Awesome match. Was expecting a half arse match with Taker appearing, got just the opposite. PPV caliber match. We just dont get enough of those anymore. Seems like in the old days we got that all the time on RAW. Hot crowd, the chemistry was great. Funny how you can get shit RAWS and shit matches for weeks and then all of a sudden they can pull something like that off. THAT was a match right there. 

One thing most havent mentioned is how it made Punk look. I got the feeling toward the end they were really trying to make Punk look tougher, maybe for Taker??? After all the nearfalls and what not I can certainly see how some might think him to be a streak threat. Not us big fans maybe but regardless it will be a good match. Not excited for Rock/Cena at all but im not gonna complain. 

Funny though how they seemed to make Punk look almost unbeatable there for a little while, after weeks of losing and what not, LOL. Man if that match would have came on just a little earlier and left time for Taker to walk out and make the challenge, woulda been EPIC!!! That crowd was hot and that Gong would've been electric last night. Better to let Cena have the moment and spotlight for his feud and start Punks WM feud next week. 

What better RAW to have Taker appear then Old School Raw?? Lol Nice setup.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Vince Reportedly Upset During Main Event*

http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe...ning_to_WWE_TV_Another_Fandango_Vignette.html



> - Vince McMahon reportedly "blew a gasket" backstage at RAW last night during the CM Punk vs. John Cena main event. Word is that Vince got upset when Punk hit Cena with a piledriver, which is a banned move when done the way Punk did it. Vince was upset with Cena and Punk but because it was them, there will likely be no serious punishment.
> 
> Source: F4Wonline.com


----------



## VintageOrton (Nov 29, 2012)

*Re: Vince Reportedly Upset During Main Event*

U MAD VINCE :lol


----------



## peowulf (Nov 26, 2006)

*Re: Vince Reportedly Upset During Main Event*

Sounds like BS. They wouldn't do a piledriver without permission.


----------



## Biast (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: Vince Reportedly Upset During Main Event*

The piledriver was amazing. Fuck you Vince!


----------



## llamadux (Dec 26, 2008)

*Re: Vince Reportedly Upset During Main Event*

Well if he was upset he has a right to be. You don't want top guys risking injury before WM.


----------



## afender. (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: Vince Reportedly Upset During Main Event*

Haven't seen a piledriver like that in God knows how long. Great work Punk


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Vince Reportedly Upset During Main Event*

Yea that pile driver was f'n great.


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

*Re: Vince Reportedly Upset During Main Event*

Sounds like madeup story. Noone does those things unscripted. Unless it involves bret and montreal


----------



## Extreamest (Mar 4, 2009)

*Re: Vince Reportedly Upset During Main Event*

I didn't catch the piledriver. Gonna go back and rewatch it again. I thought the power bomb cena did was great!!!!


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: Vince Reportedly Upset During Main Event*



peowulf said:


> Sounds like BS. They wouldn't do a piledriver without permission.


This is exactly what I was about to say. A piledriver is a dangerous move and there's no way Punk and Cena just thought of it and pulled it off without asking Vince if it was ok.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: Vince Reportedly Upset During Main Event*



VintageOrton said:


> U MAD VINCE :lol


Why 'u mad'? Are you 13?


----------



## VintageOrton (Nov 29, 2012)

*Re: Vince Reportedly Upset During Main Event*



Desecrated said:


> Why 'u mad'? Are you 13?


It's just a saying for when someone is angry.


----------



## Leernd (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: Vince Reportedly Upset During Main Event*

Fuck off, Vince that's highlight of the raw.


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: Vince Reportedly Upset During Main Event*

If this is true then I don't blame him.

Piledriver is a really dangerous move. Punk would've paralyzed Cena if he botched it.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: Vince Reportedly Upset During Main Event*

If this is true good to see Punk has become untouchable when it comes to getting in trouble.


----------



## Cubed (Jul 7, 2011)

*Re: Vince Reportedly Upset During Main Event*

I could see it. This sounds like one of those 'easier to beg for forgiveness then ask for permission' type of situations. I think they both understand that the shock of a great move like they had (in a 5 star fucking match no less) would be worth the chewing out they would get (which would be nothing compared to if someone on the mid-card tried that)


----------



## chbulls1_23 (May 5, 2011)

*Re: Vince Reportedly Upset During Main Event*

Tell me...Is it as bad as this? 



 This was on a hard wood floor and on a random fan. In other words, quit your bitching Vince.


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Vince Reportedly Upset During Main Event*

I didn't even know piledrivers weren't allowed, must have missed that one.


----------



## HHH Mark (Jan 23, 2010)

*Re: Vince Reportedly Upset During Main Event*

John Cena trying to get his neck broken right before Wrestlemania? If I were Vince I would sure be upset. This move is the reason making Stone Cold only lasted Vince a few years.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: Vince Reportedly Upset During Main Event*



VintageOrton said:


> It's just a saying for when someone is angry.


Needs better delivery or it makes you look bad.


The article just seems a tad desperate for views to their site. Its tailor made for people on the internet to complain about. People shouldn't look into this too much.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Vince Reportedly Upset During Main Event*

He should be more upset about the fact that the cancer didn't sell shit all match!


----------



## Jesus_Hong (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: Vince Reportedly Upset During Main Event*

There was a thread on here the other day "can WWE still shock you"? This spot shocked me. Great spot in a great match


----------



## MrSmallPackage (Dec 21, 2012)

*Re: Vince Reportedly Upset During Main Event*

The piledriver had me say "holy shit" out loud. 
I bet they didn't ask for permission beforehand.


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: Vince Reportedly Upset During Main Event*

Dirtsheet bs again...
Most likely that move was one move that was planned.
Most likely that move was a hint for things to come.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: Vince Reportedly Upset During Main Event*

I doubt this is true, otherwise Cole woulden't have sounded so shocked when Punk did it. He obviously had those comments prepared, and for once Cole actually put over a move really well.


That Piledriver was boss too. But now it won't be shocking if someeone does it in the near future, lol, since Punk waited 10 years to pull the move out again


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

*Re: Vince Reportedly Upset During Main Event*

With every fake, made up drama story that site shits out, they lose their credibility with me. Not that they have much in the first place.


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

*Re: Vince Reportedly Upset During Main Event*

The top guys should be able to so whatever move they fucking want. 

Piledrivers own and the one Punk did on Cena was better than any done by Jerry Lawler in his career.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: Vince Reportedly Upset During Main Event*

Had to have been planned. At least by cena and punk when they set up the match considering it is not a move either has probably ever done/taken.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: Vince Reportedly Upset During Main Event*

I believe this story.

There is no way Vince McMahon would have said yes to Cena taking a piledriver. Not 5 weeks before Wrestlemania, not even 5 weeks before a June PPV.

Perhaps they asked, and he said no, and they did it anyway.


----------



## Rated Phenomenal (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: Vince Reportedly Upset During Main Event*

Oh come on the move had obviously been given the green light,it was used in the match on purpose to foreshadow Taker/Punk.Hell that entire match and the promo Punk did it before it was simply setting up Taker/Punk.


----------



## Viperdk (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Vince Reportedly Upset During Main Event*

Vince needs to stop being "reportedly" upset all the time, and allow more things to happen. The product today sucks.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Vince Reportedly Upset During Main Event*

Banning the piledriver and blading (if that's what they did) altogether is stupid. I can understand holding them both back a bit so when they do do it, it's more of a shock and more special.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Vince Reportedly Upset During Main Event*

It's entirely possible that they called that move on the fly. That piledriver added to the match big time because it was so unexpected. Last time I remember seeing it was HBK/Cena Mania 23.

Vin Man should learn to trust his top guys instead of just banning everything.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: Vince Reportedly Upset During Main Event*



Headliner said:


> It's entirely possible that they called that move on the fly. That piledriver added to the match big time because it was so unexpected. Last time I remember seeing it was HBK/Cena Mania 23.
> 
> Vin Man should learn to trust his top guys instead of just banning everything.


It shorted the career of one of his biggest guys ever. I can see why he doesn't like it


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: Vince Reportedly Upset During Main Event*

^Seeing the move is one of my biggest mark-out moments in recent times

That being said,doing that move to John 'Fuking' Cena this close to WM and Vince being angry is understandable 

Also it shortened the career of WWE's biggest star


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Vince Reportedly Upset During Main Event*

Anyone think the piledriver by Punk was him foreshadowing his match with Taker? I know it's not the same as a tombstone, but they are both piledrivers.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

DAT CHEMISTRY!


----------



## Padhlala (Feb 23, 2012)

*Re: Vince Reportedly Upset During Main Event*



AlienBountyHunter said:


> This is exactly what I was about to say. A piledriver is a dangerous move and there's no way Punk and Cena just thought of it and pulled it off without asking Vince if it was ok.


They must've asked. I guessed Vince was ok with it, he had saw blood earlier in the night, and now he wanted Punk/Cena to have a better match than before. Hence the piledriver,powerbomb,hurricanbotcha. 

The only time i'd guess someone would do a piledriver without asking is at a PPV, especially a bigger one like Mania. Although there isn't really a need for it.


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne (May 12, 2009)

*Re: Vince Reportedly Upset During Main Event*

If it's true, I can see why Vince is mad. No matter how great that spot was, it was considered dangerous.


However, no, I think it was given with permission, and like a lot of moves, was only allowed as the two competitors were trusted to do it correctly.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

*Re: Vince Reportedly Upset During Main Event*






For anyone that hasn't seen it yet.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: Vince Reportedly Upset During Main Event*

In a ironic twist, the move was executed to perfection by both men.

But Cena's attempt at a hurricanrana wasn't. He landed right on his own head. 

Was Vince upset about the fact that Cena almost broke his own neck?


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

*Re: Vince Reportedly Upset During Main Event*

"but because it was them" Where the hell did this guy graduate from? Some online university?


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: Vince Reportedly Upset During Main Event*

Who cares? It added to a spectacular match.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

*Re: Vince Reportedly Upset During Main Event*



Extreamest said:


> I didn't catch the piledriver. Gonna go back and rewatch it again. I thought the power bomb cena did was great!!!!


But not better than that Hurricanrana :cena4


----------



## ColeMiner91 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Vince Reportedly Upset During Main Event*

Not buying this. NO WAY did Cena and Punk do that without permission. They're too professional for that and they both know the importance of their health going into Mania. They are both going to be in marquee matches. Dirt Sheet BS... Moving on.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Vince Reportedly Upset During Main Event*



sharkboy22 said:


> But not better than that Hurricanrana :cena4


litacanrana you mean litacanrana


----------



## Sids_chickenleg (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: Vince Reportedly Upset During Main Event*

I'm not buying this unless Cena and Punk are mad at Vince and they did it to piss him off.


----------



## Korvin (May 27, 2011)

*Re: Vince Reportedly Upset During Main Event*



Issues_Sunshyne said:


> If it's true, I can see why Vince is mad. No matter how great that spot was, it was considered dangerous.
> 
> 
> However, no, I think it was given with permission, and like a lot of moves, was only allowed as the two competitors were trusted to do it correctly.


Exactly my thought. Two guys who are at the top in the WWE were probably given permission by Vince to use it just once to try and go "over the top" with the match considering what was in stake. Cena even pulled off a couple moves that he doesn't usually do. The Piledriver was planned.

As for this report, it is stupid anyway. A 15 year old could have typed this up in his bedroom immediately after he saw Punk put the move on Cena. There is nothing in depth that makes me believe any of it, just "Vince isn't happy because Punk used the Piledriver".


----------



## Hawksea (Oct 15, 2012)

*Re: Vince Reportedly Upset During Main Event*

That pretty much seals it. Punk will go 0-13 on 2013 PPVs. Which is great news.

I don't think Vince will even care this time if Punk threatens to walk away again. Just let him go.


----------



## Jesus_Hong (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: Vince Reportedly Upset During Main Event*

The most offensive part of the match was Cena getting to his feet and diving into the ring with the refs count at 9.5


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

*Re: Vince Reportedly Upset During Main Event*





19:02


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake (Mar 28, 2012)

*Re: Vince Reportedly Upset During Main Event*

Funny that story appears AFTER everyone talks about it on this site... Lurkers everywhere :lmao


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

I'm not sure if anyone has already acknowledged this yet or not but what was awesome to me was the Piledriver spot. Not because it was a Piledriver & we never see them anymore but because it was on John Cena. John Cena's finisher is called The Attitude Adjustment. Lex Luger used to finish with a Piledriver when he was managed by Harley Race. The name of Lex Luger's Piledriver? The Attitude Adjustment.

Great match. I loved it. John Cena using Batista's Batista Bomb was also awesome.

I have no problem giving that match the full ★★★★★ 

That is pretty much everything that I want from free TV matches. It felt like old school Clash of the Champions. It was awesome. There were hope spots, false finishes, great near falls, a hot crowd, psychology, a lot of homages to past encounters (not even to just one another), great reversals. No free TV match is going to top that this year.


----------



## SmarkerMarker (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Vince Reportedly Upset During Main Event*



Jesus_Hong said:


> The most offensive part of the match was Cena getting to his feet and diving into the ring with the refs count at 9.5


THIS.:StephenA


----------



## HorsemenTerritory (May 26, 2005)

*Re: Vince Reportedly Upset During Main Event*

There was much more of a risk for Cena to injure his neck with that hurricanrana than with the piledriver. 

I'm all for protecting the talent, but in some cases, stuff like that is needed to push the match into that next level.


----------



## JohnnyPayne (Feb 18, 2013)

Question: Do you think Cole and Lawler were expecting the piledriver? It seemed they were legit shocked. If not then that's a great sell.


----------



## alliance (Jul 10, 2010)

The FInishers KILLED that match..ugh crappy attempt at a good match, and since todays fans are not used to having good matches played front of them they'll give it a 4 star rating........UGH


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Vince Reportedly Upset During Main Event*



Apex Rattlesnake said:


> Funny that story appears AFTER everyone talks about it on this site... Lurkers everywhere :lmao


That has nothing to do with....anything.


sesshomaru said:


> It shorted the career of one of his biggest guys ever. I can see why he doesn't like it


Yeah, but it happened nearly 16 years ago. There's been many, many successful piledrivers and inverted piledrivers.


HorsemenTerritory said:


> There was much more of a risk for Cena to injure his neck with that hurricanrana than with the piledriver.


Every time Cena attempts that, I cringe a little.


----------



## sonicslash (Sep 9, 2011)

If I put myself in Vince's shoes, then there is no way I would approve of punk putting my top star in the most dangerous move so close to mania. There is no chance in hell (pun intended) that Vince approved it. I believe punk and cena agreed to do it. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

I'd rather take a piledriver by Punk than an armdrag from sin cara. It's only as dangerous as the guy performing it. It was done to perfection which suggests it had been practiced before the show.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Vince Reportedly Upset During Main Event*

Get the fuck outta here, Vince!! That piledriver was amazing!!


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: Vince Reportedly Upset During Main Event*



Hawksea said:


> That pretty much seals it. Punk will go 0-13 on 2013 PPVs. Which is great news.
> 
> I don't think Vince will even care this time if Punk threatens to walk away again. Just let him go.


I am not sure how it is even humanly possible, but you literally get worse with each post.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Vince Reportedly Upset During Main Event*

I have a hard time believing this story. Would anybody agree to do a move without Vince's OK in this day and age, even somebody as opinionated as Punk and bullet proof as Cena?


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: Vince Reportedly Upset During Main Event*



TripleG said:


> I have a hard time believing this story. Would anybody agree to do a move without Vince's OK in this day and age, even somebody as opinionated as Punk and bullet proof as Cena?


I think so.

Because what is Vince going to do suspend them? They're both bullet proof at this moment to be honest. Cena is in the WM main event and Punk is likely to fight Taker.

I am one to laugh at most dirtsheet "reports" but honestly, I believe this one. I think they asked and he said no, and they said fuck it, let's do it anyway.


----------



## Timber Timbre (Aug 11, 2011)

*Re: Vince Reportedly Upset During Main Event*

How in the hell could Vince be fuming over some small nuance like this? We got what was perhaps the greatest RAW main event in a very long time, definitely Cena's best since his rematch with HBK after Wrestlemania 23. If he can't trust his best talent to pull off a freakin' move that's been used for decades safely, then he's out of his mind. The Owen piledriver was inverted, it wasn't even the traditional piledriver we seen tonight. At the very least, he could've warned them about it, but fuming? fpalm


----------



## Biast (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: Vince Reportedly Upset During Main Event*

Punk is a really safe worker! Don't see the problem. I could understand Vince being mad if Cena took one from Lesnar or Goldberg. :brock


----------



## StanStansky (Jun 27, 2012)

Terrific match. The only downside was Michael Cole's voice. I'm not sure what was more shocking, the piledriver or the Crippler Crossface. I wouldn't be surprised if Vince was actually more pissed about that than anything. Also, LOL @ Cole calling it the STF. :cole3


----------



## StanStansky (Jun 27, 2012)

*Re: Vince Reportedly Upset During Main Event*

Yet there is no word about Brock's blade job? NO CHANCE, THAT'S WHAT YA GOT UNLESS MY SON-IN-LAW IS INVOLVED


----------



## Timber Timbre (Aug 11, 2011)

Cena's best RAW main event match since the Cena/HBK rematch after Wrestlemania 23 hands down. People complaining about Cena being a horrible worker can finally shut up now.

EDIT: The ONLY flaw I seen with the match is Michael Cole ruining the false finishes. First AA Cena gave, Cole was screaming "HE'S GOT HIM, HE'S GOT HIM" basically telling us that Punk kicks out. I wish he'd handle commentator psychology a bit better.


----------



## LookAtMe (Nov 13, 2009)

*Re: Vince Reportedly Upset During Main Event*

funny how anyone who isn't a go with the crowd Cena hater would be calling Punk irresponsible and unprofessional if Cena actually WAS injured by that Piledriver. 

Protip: The reason the Piledriver is banned is because one little slip up can result in ruining someone's career or worse. The only people who have a greenlight to perform a Piledriver are tall guys like Undertaker and Kane, as well as Jerry Lawler since he barely wrestles and it's his finisher.


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

*Re: Vince Reportedly Upset During Main Event*

Report sounds as if it has been written by a twelve year old.


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

Fucking superb. Very dramatic and the near falls were great. Also good to see some new moves being pulled out of the bag even if that hurricanrana was pretty dodgy.


----------



## HeavyWeight (Mar 26, 2012)

I hated how he got back in the ring at the 9 count mark, like really kid lol.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: Vince Reportedly Upset During Main Event*

I wouldn't mind seeing a really safe wrestler like Daniel Bryan using the piledriver as a finisher.



StanStansky said:


> Yet there is no word about Brock's blade job? NO CHANCE, THAT'S WHAT YA GOT UNLESS MY SON-IN-LAW IS INVOLVED


It probably is the son in the law bit. Him and Taker didn't get in trouble for that head chair shot at WM minus a small fine.


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

HeavyWeight said:


> I hated how he got back in the ring at the 9 count mark, like really kid lol.


I know. Looked as if he was unconscious up until the 9 count and then just miraculously levitated back into the ring. Classic supercena.


----------



## darksideon (May 14, 2007)

blarg_ said:


> Cena's best RAW main event match since the Cena/HBK rematch after Wrestlemania 23 hands down. *People complaining about Cena being a horrible worker can finally shut up now.*
> 
> EDIT: The ONLY flaw I seen with the match is Michael Cole ruining the false finishes. First AA Cena gave, Cole was screaming "HE'S GOT HIM, HE'S GOT HIM" basically telling us that Punk kicks out. I wish he'd handle commentator psychology a bit better.


*Nope because once again he was working with someone who knows how to carry an opponent, you mentioned Cena/HBK and we all know Michaels can make a broom stick look like a 5 star opponent. It was a great match but Cena has had a lot of bad when he's not matched up with Punk.*


----------



## Xander45 (Aug 6, 2010)

*Re: Vince Reportedly Upset During Main Event*



StanStansky said:


> Yet there is no word about Brock's blade job? NO CHANCE, THAT'S WHAT YA GOT UNLESS MY SON-IN-LAW IS INVOLVED


That didn't look a blade job to me, both times when he hit the ring post it looked like he actually deliberately smashed his head against it. The idea is to make it look like you hit it, not to headbutt it Brock.


----------



## Timber Timbre (Aug 11, 2011)

darksideon said:


> *Nope because once again he was working with someone who knows how to carry an opponent, you mentioned Cena/HBK and we all know Michaels can make a broom stick look like a 5 star opponent. It was a great match but Cena has had a lot of bad when he's not matched up with Punk.*


Do you know what it means to carry a match? John Cena calls most of the spots during his matches, he's coordinated on most of his spots and has great flexibility and stamina for a big man. By your logic, Punk should be able to have a 4/5 star match with nearly everyone, and yet the bulk of his best matches have been with Cena. Cena has vastly improved in recent years, even his selling for the most part has gotten better. 

It's one thing not to like the guy or think that he isn't a great wrestler, but to call him horrible is completely asinine. Out of all the Super Faces the WWE has shoved down our throats throughout history, he's amungst the best all around performers. In 2007 alone, I can name at least 3 of his matches that were MOTY candidate worthy.


----------



## Abstrakt (Jan 3, 2012)

darksideon said:


> *Nope because once again he was working with someone who knows how to carry an opponent, you mentioned Cena/HBK and we all know Michaels can make a broom stick look like a 5 star opponent. It was a great match but Cena has had a lot of bad when he's not matched up with Punk.*


Pretty much what this guy said. This match is better than what Cena vs Rock 2 will be.
We should have had a longer version of last night for the main event of Wrestlemania. I was in the edge of my seat last night and not because I like Punk or Cena. Just because it was a great fucking match.

When I watched the main event last night I went in thinking "oh great another supercena win..". But halfway through the match I wasn't so sure anymore. I don't like Cena but it seems like every single match he has with Punk, Punk brings out the best in Cena and they always have an awesome match.



blarg_ said:


> Do you know what it means to carry a match? John Cena calls most of the spots during his matches, he's coordinated on most of his spots and has great flexibility and stamina for a big man. By your logic, Punk should be able to have a 4/5 star match with nearly everyone, and yet the bulk of his best matches have been with Cena. Cena has vastly improved in recent years, even his selling for the most part has gotten better.



I agree with you too. Cena CAN be a great wrestler but most of the time he's either complacent, Or his opponents don't even bother to have a great match with him probably cause they feel like "eh, losing to supercena, ok then". JR has said himself that the young guys backstage don't have the hunger like people did before. Punk does, and that's why he has great matches with Cena. Cena does have the capacity to be a great wrestler, he just needs a good opponent to bring it out of him.


----------



## Mr. Saintan (Jan 3, 2012)

darksideon said:


> *Nope because once again he was working with someone who knows how to carry an opponent, you mentioned Cena/HBK and we all know Michaels can make a broom stick look like a 5 star opponent. It was a great match but Cena has had a lot of bad when he's not matched up with Punk.*


My sentiments exactly.


----------



## HIGHLIGHT (Jun 10, 2007)

Loved seeing the piledriver.


----------



## HEELKris (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Vince Reportedly Upset During Main Event*

I'm tired of these shitty reports. "Vince happy" "Vince upset" after every show. Who gives a fuck?


----------



## housemr (Apr 12, 2011)

Last nights match to me was awesome but bittersweet because since it should have closed a wrestlemania, which would have made it somewhat less predicable who was going to win, and i hope they dont keep these two away from each other after mania. Barring injury there was zero percent chance Rock vs Cena was not going to happen at mania and last night told us if we were getting a storyline to build to a triple threat.


----------



## Ncomo (Jun 17, 2005)

*Re: Vince Reportedly Upset During Main Event*



Dunmer said:


> I wouldn't mind seeing a really safe wrestler like Daniel Bryan using the piledriver as a finisher.


Or maybe someone like Big E Langston, your head would never come close to touching the ground


----------



## HEELKris (Jul 31, 2012)

Hopefully CM Punk turns face so heels like Antonio Cesaro or Jack Swagger can squash him. I'd also like to see a Cody Rhodes/CM Punk feud. Cody is completely directionless right now and he needs a feud like the one he had in 2011 with Rey Mysterio.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Vince Reportedly Upset During Main Event*

WTF I had no idea the piledriver was banned my god Vince shut the fuck up and appreciate how good the match was


----------



## RedRossi (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: Vince Reportedly Upset During Main Event*

Meh. Owen's piledriver was dangerous. Rikishi's was to. But the normal one, Mankind's pulling piledriver and the Tombstone are safe enough so long as you don't jump straight down


----------



## Schmoove (Nov 8, 2012)

*Re: Vince Reportedly Upset During Main Event*



peowulf said:


> Sounds like BS. They wouldn't do a piledriver without permission.


Didn't CM Punk blade without permission when he fought Jerry Lawler?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Vince Reportedly Upset During Main Event*

Was waiting to see this thread. All I can say is:

:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao

Dirtsheet gonna dirtsheet.

I'm sure there's a 'report' on Vince being pissed about Triple H having a wet spot on his taint too.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Vince Reportedly Upset During Main Event*

Yeah, true or not, I don't really care what emotional state Vince McMahon is going through at any given time. Watching it as a TV viewer & a wrestling fan, it was awesome. Vince can blow a gasket behind closed doors or whatever the fuck all he wants, he can't take the moment away now.


----------



## Timber Timbre (Aug 11, 2011)

Abstrakt said:


> I agree with you too. Cena CAN be a great wrestler but most of the time he's either complacent, Or his opponents don't even bother to have a great match with him probably cause they feel like "eh, losing to supercena, ok then". JR has said himself that the young guys backstage don't have the hunger like people did before. Punk does, and that's why he has great matches with Cena. Cena does have the capacity to be a great wrestler, he just needs a good opponent to bring it out of him.


I'm not a fan of John Cena's character in the slightest, but I can admit that I look forward to his high profile matches because he puts alot of heart into what he does. As for the length or booking decisions, that's not his call, that's the bookers. If Cena is asked to go out there and put on a show, more often than not he'll deliver exactly what he needs to do for the type of wrestler he is. John isn't technically sound like Chris Benoit or a dazzling lucha like Rey Mysterio, but he utilizes his strengths perfectly. When you watch some of his high profile matches, he and his opponents are very inventive with certain spots, and it takes two to tango. Take a guy like Ryback which I don't even consider THAT bad for a powerhouse, there's NO WAY this guy could hang with Punk for 30 minutes in a one on one encounter without most of the action occuring outside with props involved. 

Cena is a very good in ring performer that has the audience in the palm of his hand. Is he great? Jury still out on this one, but he can bring the best out of the best which in and of itself is an accomplishement. You can't have in-ring chemistry with anyone.


----------



## Tubbsx (Aug 12, 2007)

Too many false finishes but just AWESOME *TV* (don´t forget it) MATCH.


----------



## ShiftyLWO (Jan 30, 2011)

bring back the piledriver for good please. the match made punk look strong again, without needing any outside help or by cheating. its really stupid they made him look like a jobber when he faced ryback, because ryback is nothing more then a mid carder and it looks like his push is finished.


----------



## Shawn Morrison (Jan 14, 2011)

darksideon said:


> *Nope because once again he was working with someone who knows how to carry an opponent, you mentioned Cena/HBK and we all know Michaels can make a broom stick look like a 5 star opponent. It was a great match but Cena has had a lot of bad when he's not matched up with Punk.*


ignorance at it's finest. It takes two to put on a great match like that, and if you were actually focused on the match and not busy kissing Punk's ass, you'd realize that the performance was great by both wrestlers and Cena had just as much input in the match that Punk did. If someone is carrying a match, it isn't exactly a great match as you can clearly see the one-sidedness of it, a great back and forth match like Punk and Cena always put on, shows both their abilities (not only Punk)

Not to mention, if Punk is so great, what's with the horrible matches he had with The Rock at RR and EC? How come Cena managed to pull a half-decent match out of Rock in his first singles match in 7 years, yet Punk couldn't do the same?

Admit it, Cena has the ability to work one of the best matches. Using the excuse that his opponents do all the work is an ignorant statement made by blind haters. The broom stick reference is old and stupid, and you should feel stupid.

Also, isn't it the least bit depressing we have to work with Rock in the main event at WM, when we could have add another classic between Cena/Punk or tbh anyone who can at least pull off a decent match.


----------



## rockdig1228 (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: Vince Reportedly Upset During Main Event*



sesshomaru said:


> I doubt this is true, otherwise Cole woulden't have sounded so shocked when Punk did it. He obviously had those comments prepared, and for once Cole actually put over a move really well.





sesshomaru said:


> It shorted the career of one of his biggest guys ever. I can see why he doesn't like it


I'm 99% positive that commentators have no idea what moves are planned before a match, or have much beforehand knowledge of anything that happens on the show - hell, Lawler even said in a recent interview that he didn't know that Heyman & Punk were going to do the heart attack angle on his return to Raw. All he had been told was when Heyman approached him earlier that night and said "This is going to be rough" or something along those lines.

Also, the piledriver that Owen gave Austin? It was a Sit-out Tombstone Piledriver - a far more dangerous move than a regular piledriver. Owen didn't have Austin's head up high enough to prevent the move from dropping him straight onto his head. Go back and watch Punk set Cena up for this one... Punk has Cena's head firmly between his legs so that when he drops, Punk's takes the brunt of the move & Cena is safely protected.



VRsick said:


> Had to have been planned. At least by cena and punk when they set up the match considering it is not a move either has probably ever done/taken.


Cena has taken the move before, and at Wrestlemania against Shawn Michaels no less - oh, and it was on the steel steps! And if you honestly think neither man has ever done/taken a piledriver in a 10+ year career, you're crazy.



ColeMiner91 said:


> Not buying this. NO WAY did Cena and Punk do that without permission. They're too professional for that and they both know the importance of their health going into Mania. They are both going to be in marquee matches. Dirt Sheet BS... Moving on.


I actually wouldn't put it past them to do it without asking Vince or anyone else for that matter - they're the WWE's two full-time top stars and I don't think either one is afraid that Vince will be angry. In fact, it wouldn't shock me to know that they put the match together by themselves without the help of an agent backstage. It doesn't surprise me that Vince would be angry because he's a control freak, but he's also an idiot not to trust his two top guys to do the move safely.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

I loved the way they pushed the fact that Cena and Punk are on equal grounds. Usually the "odds" Cena has to overcome are enforcers/cheating tactics, but last night they made Punk look like a fucking beast. It took everything, and then some, for Cena to beat him.


----------



## ShiftyLWO (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: Vince Reportedly Upset During Main Event*

wow and i thought the pildedriver was going to make a come back. i guess not :bron3

this is so fucking gay, vince youre a little bitch. ease up and let these guys entertain us, we are tired of the shitty wrestling you limit your wrestlers to.


----------



## jonoaries (Mar 7, 2011)

Great match, made even better because Vince is angry. Long live the piledriver


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Vince Reportedly Upset During Main Event*

This old bastard, he knows for a fact that piledriver was awesome even if it's "banned".


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

A great match from both Cena and CM Punk. As always both of them prove they have great chemistry in the ring. I think if anyone should have a 1 hour Iron man match next, it should be these two... they could wrestle for hours and I would be enthralled


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Vince Reportedly Upset During Main Event*



MrSmallPackage said:


> The piledriver had me say "holy shit" out loud.


Same, that, and the false finishers. But the false finishers only made me spazz because I was so hyped up for the match, and not to mention I was expecting Taker. :lol


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: Vince Reportedly Upset During Main Event*

I marked so hard my neighbour came over asking if everything's alright.:draper


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

*Re: Vince Reportedly Upset During Main Event*

I call BS with a side order of dirtsheet


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Vince Reportedly Upset During Main Event*

This is almost as good as the report about Taker last night.

"The Undertaker is not in Dallas tonight. Of course, there is a chance that he may be hiding, but at the moment, the Undertaker is not in Dallas."


----------



## StanStansky (Jun 27, 2012)

*Re: Vince Reportedly Upset During Main Event*

Vince McMahon was reportedly upset that there was a wrestling match on his sports entertainment show.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Vince Reportedly Upset During Main Event*

Vince needs to chill the fuck out. That main-event was fucking classic, nothing to complain about. (Except the outcome)


----------



## Doc (Oct 4, 2010)

*Re: Vince Reportedly Upset During Main Event*

That piledriver was immense. Looked nasty as hell. I shouted out when I saw it, that move needs to be brought back regularly.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: Vince Reportedly Upset During Main Event*

* I don't buy this report at all.*


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Vince Reportedly Upset During Main Event*



StanStansky said:


> Vince McMahon was reportedly upset that there was a wrestling match on his sports entertainment show.


"WHEEERE'S HORNSWOGGLE DAMMIT?"


----------



## rockdig1228 (Mar 16, 2004)

Everyone just needs to stop saying that "___ carried ___ to a great match" because it's just plain stupid. Both Punk & Cena have put on enough good to great matches with other people that it's a moot point - hell, Cena had a great, memorable match with Umaga! The only other person who could probably say that is Jeff Hardy.

With that out of the way, put me in the camp that was thoroughly entertained by Punk vs. Cena last night. Sure, there were a couple of little things that take you out of the moment a bit, but it was still great in my eyes. That was easily the best match on Raw in YEARS by my standards and the MOTY in 2013 so far in my opinion.


----------



## Mephis (Jan 25, 2013)

*Re: Vince Reportedly Upset During Main Event*

Bullshit that Cena and Punk can get away with anything they like.


----------



## kopitelewis (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: Vince Reportedly Upset During Main Event*



peowulf said:


> Sounds like BS. They wouldn't do a piledriver without permission.


They script their matches themselves, many people do it.

Ziggler was punished because of it and Michelle McCool said in a shoot she scripted her NOC2009 match herself and was criticised because it showed up the men.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Can't wait to re-watch the match.

By the way, was the match shown on WWE Active during ad-breaks? It would be awesome if someone gets to compile those clips to the telecast version.


----------



## Banjo (Sep 30, 2005)

I loved how John Cena had to dig down deep and pull out one of the most devastating moves in WWE history... the Batista Bomb!

I remember Punk doing the Batista Bomb to Cena at MITB 2011. Good stuff


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Vince Reportedly Upset During Main Event*



kopitelewis said:


> They script their matches themselves, many people do it.
> 
> Ziggler was punished because of it and Michelle McCool said in a shoot she scripted her NOC2009 match herself and was criticised because it showed up the men.


I know about the McCool incident (apparently, her punches looked far more brutal than the ones thrown by the guys), but when did Ziggs get in trouble?


----------



## Y2Joe (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: Vince Reportedly Upset During Main Event*

I think Punk probably called for a piledriver, Cena agreed to it, and that was that. Both know they're virtually untouchable, especially this close to Mania.


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Vince Reportedly Upset During Main Event*

Has Cena ever taken a piledriver before? I guess he has in training and stuff but has he in a match before last night?


----------



## ShiftyLWO (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: Vince Reportedly Upset During Main Event*



Novak Djokovic said:


> Has Cena ever taken a piledriver before? I guess he has in training and stuff but has he in a match before last night?


probably not. vince would probably fire the guy who put his gay lover in a "dangerous" move on the spot.


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Vince Reportedly Upset During Main Event*

I can't really think when they banned the piledriver. I'm sure Mick Foley always does his version of it when he comes back for a match. Not seen Lawler use it in the WWE for ages either.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: Vince Reportedly Upset During Main Event*

It was amazing, I think even Vince would appreciate it.


----------



## AttitudeEraMark4Life (Feb 20, 2013)

Alright I get it that you guys thought the match was awesome but doesn't the outcome bother you guys? This really goes to show how sheepish a lot of fans really are. Cena has one good match and all of sudden the whole Wrestling Forum is Cena fans. I wont sit here and deny Punk and Cena had a great match but the result ruins it all. We get the most predictable main event of a WM in years. You guys excited for that?


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: Vince Reportedly Upset During Main Event*

Vince just needs to shut the hell up. 

Did Cena get hurt? No. Did Punk pull it off? Yes.

How about those banned power bombs we haven't seen in awhile. Or that botcharana.

Vince needs to get his lips off Cena's ass before he keeps opening his mouth, because all that's coming out is shit.


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

Taker_Fan01 said:


> Alright I get it that you guys thought the match was awesome but doesn't the outcome bother you guys? This really goes to show how sheepish a lot of fans really are. Cena has one good match and all of sudden the whole Wrestling Forum is Cena fans. I wont sit here and deny Punk and Cena had a great match but the result ruins it all. We get the most predictable main event of a WM in years. You guys excited for that?


I kinda agreed with that, but no one is saying they're Cena fans from it. I can even admit it was a good match. And I despise Cena as a person [The cheater] and wrestler [the ass kissing boy scout].

I mean, Cena's botcharana was hilarious too. 

I do agree the outcome though really ruined it for me. All that work, and they still have Cena come out on top. It just.. really gets old. It's just horrible at this point. They can have Cena lose, don't think Creative realizes that. He could lose 10 matches straight, and he'd still be the top dog.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Vince Reportedly Upset During Main Event*

I highly doubt that Punk improvised the piledriver on the spot. They probably had prepared all the 4 "new" moves they executed last night.


----------



## trevs909 (Jan 3, 2012)

Taker_Fan01 said:


> Alright I get it that you guys thought the match was awesome but doesn't the outcome bother you guys? This really goes to show how sheepish a lot of fans really are. Cena has one good match and all of sudden the whole Wrestling Forum is Cena fans. I wont sit here and deny Punk and Cena had a great match but the result ruins it all. We get the most predictable main event of a WM in years. You guys excited for that?


I'm no Cena OR punk fan, but I gave props to both of them for a good match. Nothing wrong with that. People have been saying that Cena/Rock would would be the ME of mania. Still dissapointed but atleast I saw it coming and was a bit prepared.


----------



## itssoeasy23 (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: Vince Reportedly Upset During Main Event*

Bullshit.


----------



## jaymo123 (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Vince Reportedly Upset During Main Event*

I can understand why he was upset because if I'm correct, WWE was involved in a lawsuit involving said move and of course, the Stone Cold situation.


----------



## SOSheamus (Nov 15, 2009)

*Re: Vince Reportedly Upset During Main Event*



AlienBountyHunter said:


> This is exactly what I was about to say. A piledriver is a dangerous move and there's no way Punk and Cena just thought of it and pulled it off without asking Vince if it was ok.


Yeah but WWE has been known to want to protect their main guys around Wrestle Mania season.

I think last year in the run up to Rock vs Cena they were petrified of Cena getting hurt and missing mania.

I must say i was surprised that if it was allowed by creative, that they allowed it in the run up to WM when they are banking on Rock vs Cena II.


----------



## housemr (Apr 12, 2011)

LKRocks said:


> I loved the way they pushed the fact that Cena and Punk are on equal grounds. Usually the "odds" Cena has to overcome are enforcers/cheating tactics, but last night they made Punk look like a fucking beast. It took everything, and then some, for Cena to beat him.


Very smart too since after mania rock, hhh, taker, and brock (for most of the time) are gone.


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: Vince Reportedly Upset During Main Event*

I loooove how so many takes everything these dirtsheets write without a fucking doubt.


----------



## Amuroray (Mar 13, 2012)

Great match.

Cena was brilliant and ONCE AGAIN proved he is a very good wwe wrestler.

Nice to see punk getting jobbed out. Cena wins was very satisfying, so was the rocks two wins over punk.

Then taker will end him at mania lol.


----------



## chbulls1_23 (May 5, 2011)

Taker_Fan01 said:


> Alright I get it that you guys thought the match was awesome but doesn't the outcome bother you guys? This really goes to show how sheepish a lot of fans really are. Cena has one good match and all of sudden the whole Wrestling Forum is Cena fans. I wont sit here and deny Punk and Cena had a great match but the result ruins it all. We get the most predictable main event of a WM in years. You guys excited for that?


True, but we'll probably still get Punk vs. Taker. It's true this WM will probably be predictable which is why I'm watching it free. The way I see it is us Punk marks have beaten the Cenation numerous times before, so I really don't have a problem with Cena at least winning one.


----------



## itssoeasy23 (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: Vince Reportedly Upset During Main Event*

There is no way the Piledriver wasn't ok'ed before the match. There is no way Punk just pulled that out mid-match, and I don't see how Vince wouldn't know about it before hand. It's his company, it's his wrestlers, and the piledriver is pretty much banned besides a select few superstars who can use it. I do not think the move would have been done without a ok by Vince or someone in the higher up's.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Vince Reportedly Upset During Main Event*

Vince should chill the fuck out it was awesome seeing the piledriver and CM Punk is the best wrestler in the business so he wouldnt of fucked it up like Owen Hart did. No punishment will come to CM Punk or Cena. If anyone else did that though they would be fired on the spot


----------



## Banjo (Sep 30, 2005)

It occurs to me that John Cena vs. CM Punk had the potential to be the greatest WrestleMania trilogy of all time. They should have main evented WrestleMania 27 and, judging from this match, should probably main event 29 too. Add a third and final epic encounter at WM 31, and this would be far better than Rock vs. Austin!


----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)

*Re: Vince Reportedly Upset During Main Event*

Vince, two of your biggest draws put on one of the better TV matches of the year so far (I know, small pool to choose from), and you're going to rain on it?

He's going to go nuts over a well performed move in a high profile match? How about lines being blown during deadpan, unemotional interviews, or when the talent actually blows a simple backdrop and the crowd can audibly be heard telling the world "You fucked up!"


----------



## EnemyOfMankind (Oct 15, 2006)

*Re: Vince Reportedly Upset During Main Event*

stfu vince, i actually enjoyed a ME of RAW for once


----------



## itssoeasy23 (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: Vince Reportedly Upset During Main Event*

I find it funny how somehow these dirtsheets knows what's going on backstage. 

And the fact that people believe it is even more baffling. People believe what they want to believe, even if it's bullshit.


----------



## Jamil (Jul 8, 2011)

Giggled so much at the Hurricanrana, good match though and I hate Cena.


----------



## Rayfu (Oct 28, 2011)

Taker_Fan01 said:


> The difference is the fans wanted to see Rock vs Austin and Hogan. No one wants to see Rock vs Cena again because the first match wasn't that great and the result is so predictable now.


well first off your 100% wrong, there are plenty that want to see this match, most, unlike us, dont care about that and you can tell by signs and what not

And Rock and Austin did not have the gret of a match first or 2nd time, and the hogan match was meh at best.

\your just making excuses to hate cena

"We dont like it cause... he is cena"

why dose it matter he is cena?
"Cause he is Cena"


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: Vince Reportedly Upset During Main Event*

One of the dirtsheet guys probably woke up with a hard on this morning n thought to himself "Punk did a piledriver last night, since it's banned i can probably twist a story up to say how Vince was mad backstage when it happened, i'm sure that will get a lot of people talking"


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Amuroray said:


> Great match.
> 
> Cena was brilliant and ONCE AGAIN proved he is a very good wwe wrestler.
> 
> ...


I swear some people on this site don't know what "jobbing" out means.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Vince Reportedly Upset During Main Event*

If true, it's understandable. And to the people saying that Vince would've known and Cena/Punk would've asked for permission, that's not how it works when the two top guys are involved. You really think someone like Taker is asking Vince for permission to do a certain move especially if you know that you can get away with it and you're safe? It wasn't improvised but they most likely didn't tell Vince or the agent responsible for that match about it.


----------



## DogSaget (Nov 7, 2012)

*Re: Vince Reportedly Upset During Main Event*

If matches like last night are what happens when the top guys go around creative and plan matches on their own...keep doing that.

(To an extent obviously, if Miz starts piledriving half the roster will be dead or in the hospital in a few weeks)


----------



## StanStansky (Jun 27, 2012)

Stad said:


> I swear some people on this site don't know what "jobbing" out means.


90%+ don't know what jobbing, buried, heat, shooting, and kayfabe actually is.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Twisted14 said:


> Uh... have you even been watching Raw? They were fighting for this thing... where they go to some show and fight some guy for some title. Um, not important I guess.
> 
> Honestly if you could not see what the stakes were behind this match then I'm not even going to bother trying here.
> 
> ...


Let me explain:

Cena and Punk have fought 7 major times prior to last night...all within the last year and a half-MitB 2011, Summerslam 2011, HIAC 2011 (with ADR), Raw 1000, Summerslam 2012 (with Big Show), NoC 2012 and Survivor Series 2012 (with Ryback), and they even had HIAC 2012 slated to be them main eventing. The novelty of such a match has completely worn off. Its gone from being something interesting with the circumstances surrounding it to a played out main event version of Orton vs Barrett. 

Second, yes, I'm very well aware that the winner of the match goes on to face Rock at Mania. However, we all knew how it was going to end up. Punk was not winning the match. On top of that, this entire match succeeded in doing for Cena exactly what Mania will do-giving him back a win needlessly over someone who he's put over before. That's all this match was. "We need something to do while our champion is off making movies-fuck it, let's have this match." There was no reason at all for this match to happen-Punk has lost twice to Rock, then they give him this shot at being the #1 contender again. Why? It fills up time. Same with last week, its like they forgot there were 2 extra Raws so they announced it last week and had the match this week. I find it lazy.

The match itself...I personally really don't see this 'chemistry' that every always goes on about Cena and Punk having. It came off as simply being 'a match' in my eyes. Yeah there were fuck ups, but believe me those were not my biggest problems with this it. Some may hang me for this, that's fine. I don't see it. I can pick out numerous pairs of guys in the past that have incredible chemistry with each other. Everything in the match builds off of something else, all of the spots are built up to in a credible manner, reactions to moves are fluid, its like the same mind is wrestling in two different bodies. When I see Cena and Punk in the ring, I don't see that. Personal view.

Here's what I DO have a problem with. Cliche as it may sound, its Cena and his fucking selling. It ruined the match for me. Its almost like I can't watch a Cena match anymore because his mannerisms and actions just fucking piss me off to the point where I start feeling actually angry. Does this chump have a clue? Seriously, he seems like a fucking child doing wrestling moves in his living room. When you take a kick to the head and knee to the face, the logical reaction to that is you are dazed and out of it. You don't immediately pick the guy up, have the strength and awareness to hit your finishing move and then, of all fucking things, dive on top of him and hook the leg like, again, a child diving on pillows while wrestling in his living room. He did that I don't know how many times last night. If he's just going to act like nothing Punk did did any sort of damage, why did this match take place? Why not just have him ring announcer tell us Cena wins? The Piledriver spot in particular aggravated me-you bring back a move that's banned because of how legit dangerous it is and we haven't seen in years, all for what? So Cena can kick out of THAT at 2. You threw away something actually significant on a kick out at 2 on a TV match. And I know people will say "well its Cena, he's supposed to no sell." Well then Cena's character is fucking retarded and shouldn't exist.

My other big problem is that there was no reason to care about this match. It was given a week's notice, there wasn't really any build up, the idea behind having it in the first place was pretty damn stupid, and it felt completely like filler. ONE time-MiTB 2011, that match between the two had momentum going in. Punk was about to walk out. It felt important and like there would be some actual fallout, and thus there was some weight and substance behind it. Now I get it, its a TV match, you can't always have things going on that are the be all, end all of importance. Except...these two are the top 2 in the company. What they do SHOULD have weight to it. Otherwise, who cares what they do? Its easy to say "well Kofi Kingston doesn't need substance behind what he's doing." Yeah, Kofi is midcard, these guys are your main event that sell PPVs. What they do should mean something. This match felt like it meant nothing, it was a throw away match to tide us over while Rock was away for the week. Why did it matter at all? It didn't, it was main event filler that happened to have a slightly better work rate than the usual main events we get. Were the constant finishers and kickouts a reason to care? No, because again, there's no weight behind them. These things have to mean something. Without a reason behind them, there's nothing.

I could crab about the other shit like Cena's horrendous STF and Hurricanrana, or the multitude of rest holds to waste our time, but in reality, those are minor things that bug me. Its this other stuff that makes me say "wow, I've wasted me time." That's what bothers me because I hate having my time wasted.

And for those who will say "oh you're just looking for things to complain about, stop the blind hate, if you don't like it don't watch," and whatnot, I thought the opening to Raw last night was terrific (minus Cole's "OH MY"). That was a match I thought I was completely not going to care about going into WM, and so far they've shocked me, as I find that I have some genuine interest built up in it, DESPITE the fact that we all knew it was coming. That's the measure of a performer, when you can take a situation that it seems like few people will care about and MAKE people care. Surprise surprise, Hunter is involved, someone who is a true pro that actually knows how to do this stuff. I'm also loving Zeb and Swagger right now. So I don't just randomly hate, there's a method behind the madness.




Rayfu said:


> Well they are just gpoing to keep on failign you... so whats that make you if you keep watching?
> 
> 
> How was it a good match?
> ...


No, there are a litany of other reasons why this wasn't a good match. Why do you keep following me around, anyway? You're like the retarded guy at school who thinks he's friends with everyone when in reality they just want him to go away. Its like every thread I go into, you have to pop in and say something fucking stupid, like your post above.

"you disagree? to freaking bad, shut up, nothing is going to chnage my mind". Why in God's name did you feel the need to tell me that? Did all of the other times that I've told you what you have to say to me means less than dog shit on the sidewalk just slip your mind?

I grow tired of your moronic posts filled with a monkey's understanding of English clogging up my page. You contribute nothing every time I see you, so I'll be taking measures to ensure this doesn't continue.


----------



## itssoeasy23 (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: Vince Reportedly Upset During Main Event*



Amber B said:


> If true, it's understandable. And to the people saying that Vince would've known and Cena/Punk would've asked for permission, that's not how it works when the two top guys are involved. You really think someone like Taker is asking Vince for permission to do a certain move especially if you know that you can get away with it and you're safe? It wasn't improvised but they most likely didn't tell Vince or the agent responsible for that match about it.


The difference is, the piledriver is banned except for a select few who can use it. Punk is not one of those people who are reportedly allowed to use it, so I can't see them pulling a semi-banned move out mid-match. It's like Punk deliberately blading or hitting Cena will a steal chair in the head, it wouldn't make sense.


----------



## StanStansky (Jun 27, 2012)

*Re: Vince Reportedly Upset During Main Event*



Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Vince should chill the fuck out it was awesome seeing the piledriver and CM Punk is the best wrestler in the business so he wouldnt of fucked it up like Owen Hart did. No punishment will come to CM Punk or Cena. If anyone else did that though they would be fired on the spot


I've seen you say some outlandish shit, but implying Owen Hart was a bad wrestler might be the dumbest thing to ever come out of your mouth.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

StanStansky said:


> 90%+ don't know what jobbing, buried, heat, shooting, and kayfabe actually is.


Well, technically all jobbing is is losing. 

From Wikipedia:



> In professional wrestling slang, the term job describes a losing performance in a wrestling match. It is derived from the euphemism "doing one's job", which was employed to protect kayfabe. The term can be used a number of ways. When a wrestler is booked, or scripted, to lose a match it is described as "a job." The act itself is described with the verb jobbing, while the act of booking (rather than being booked) to job is called jobbing out. To lose a match fairly (meaning without any kayfabe rules being broken) is to job cleanly. Wrestlers who routinely lose matches are known as jobbers.


So really, by losing, Punk did job last night. He lost, and to lose is to job.

Buried, on the other hand, I agree. People always misuse that term.


----------



## Rayfu (Oct 28, 2011)

Good for you, also anyone feel free to check my posts I've only ever really posted twice to you quoting you, I ignore you most of the time but evrey single time you say the same thing 

"Cena to blame"
"Cnea fault"


also, check our posts, you responed to me way more then I respond to you

two times dont =following you around.
also "all those times" we only talked like maybe five times man, the whole time I've been here, most had nothing to do with aguring get over your self, you see all the others siding with me on this? there is a reason for that

Cena's "selling" is just the newist way to bash him as the "he cant wrestle" was slowly killed and disproven, then the whole "smile thing" where it ruins everything, no matter if it had anything to do with Cena, oh and also is the cause of world hunger


Soon that "no selling" will be the same way and someone else will say a new one and you will use that in till its no longer "cool" to and find a new one 

You can go to your post and find out about what month and year the post was in by what you use for the problem with Cena

Cant wrestler? early 2011, no sell? last year build up to WM, only 5 moves? etc


also the telling you "good for you go away wont change myu mind" is causer you ALWAYS put the fact that you diod not like Cena to mean that NO one can, you will talk about how "he no sells" and anyone who likes the match is in fact wrong.

I was telling you to save your breath cause belive it or not what you like is not the end all be all



For those of you wondering, the times I responded to him where with bo dalls tweets in where he made fun of a tweet that said 
"What a way to start off raw with a fight"

and I called him out on it cause JBL says that almost every smackdown, Y2J HAS said it as have others

He just follows what the masses do, once its no longer cool to hate on Bo he will start praising him and claim he "always" knew he be somehting


----------



## StanStansky (Jun 27, 2012)

KO Bossy said:


> Well, technically all jobbing is is losing.
> 
> From Wikipedia:
> 
> ...


My bad. I always assumed jobbing was getting squashed or being given no real believable sense of winning in a low-to-midcard match. After a main event like last night, I don't think it's fair to say the loser got jobbed out. Hilarious that I was wrong in that sentence you quoted.


----------



## Powers of Pain (Feb 26, 2013)

*Re: Vince Reportedly Upset During Main Event*



itssoeasy23 said:


> There is no way the Piledriver wasn't ok'ed before the match. There is no way Punk just pulled that out mid-match, and I don't see how Vince wouldn't know about it before hand. It's his company, it's his wrestlers, and the piledriver is pretty much banned besides a select few superstars who can use it. I do not think the move would have been done without a ok by Vince or someone in the higher up's.




Totally agree: If you listen to Cole's commentary just before the move, he clearly states that both wrestlers had used both their main finishers and couldn't get the job done. And what were they going to have to do to put the other away. Answer: pull out 'extra' moves such as the piledriver and the botchicurrana. 

This is just dirtsheet bs brought up due to the interest in the move being used so shockingly. No way Vince didn't know and as many others have said this version of the move is no more or less dangerous than some other high impact moves if not carried out right.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: Vince Reportedly Upset During Main Event*

God I hate that fucker vince, and almost idolize him at the same time...but Vince STFU...nothing will come of this. Hell i'm pretty sure HHH thought it was a good match, therefore everything will be ok.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: Vince Reportedly Upset During Main Event*

It's sad that we can't trust wrestlers anymore with a move that seemed to be pretty basic back when I was a kid. Obviously the move can be easily botched but shit so can most powerbombs...Tombstone.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

StanStansky said:


> My bad. I always assumed jobbing was getting squashed or being given no real believable sense of winning in a low-to-midcard match. After a main event like last night, I don't think it's fair to say the loser got jobbed out. Hilarious that I was wrong in that sentence you quoted.


Its all good.

I don't know if there's a term for being given no real believable sense of winning, but getting squashed is...yeah, a squash match.

By the definition, Punk did get jobbed out, though. He was booked to lose, that's all it is. People make jobbing out into this horrible term when it really isn't. Same with the misuse of being buried, just because a guy loses and gets squashed doesn't equate to a burial.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Vince Reportedly Upset During Main Event*

Bullshit story...and does Lords of Pain even count as a legit source?


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: Vince Reportedly Upset During Main Event*

Meltzer was the one that said Vince was pissed. You can go and listen to the podcast from last night because it is free on the Observer website.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Oh isn't this amusing. First people say I have no basis to judge this match so harshly on. Then when I say exactly what my reasons are, I get red rep because I'm too picky now. Such butt hurt from the truth, apparently.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Vince Reportedly Upset During Main Event*

If anything, (and I think this story is BS) Vince OK'd the pile drive but not the version Punk performed.


----------



## Rayfu (Oct 28, 2011)

If someone red rep you then I disagree with them there, but I dont use red rep unless its really bad so...


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: Vince Reportedly Upset During Main Event*

Vince has every right to be mad if he didn't give the green light for that move. The fact that people would put match quality over a broken neck is just sad. It's sad that Punk and Cena would reintroduce that move when countless wrestlers have been nearly paralyzed from it. Nobody should need an explanation why the piledriver is on the banned move list.

I tend to believe this story. I remember Stephanie McMahon going in front of Congress and saying we only allow 2 guys to do this move now and only on rare occasions. Guys this isn't a result of the PG product. The days of ignoring concussions and broken necks are over with. Those days aren't coming back edgy product or not. What was allowed in the AE was just flat out irresponsible.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Conceited as I am, I'm going on a hunch that Rayfu is still replying to what I say. Let this be the last civil thing I say to him-you're on my ignore list. Remember when I said I was taking measures to ensure your diarrhea posts weren't within my view? Well, problem solved. Continue replying if you like, but I won't see it, or least of all, care.


----------



## Rayfu (Oct 28, 2011)

someone mind telling him I was siding with the guy?

In a way its kinda sad that he thinks this after two posts... parniod much?


----------



## StanStansky (Jun 27, 2012)

KO Bossy said:


> Its all good.
> 
> *I don't know if there's a term for being given no real believable sense of winning*, but getting squashed is...yeah, a squash match.
> 
> By the definition, Punk did get jobbed out, though. He was booked to lose, that's all it is. People make jobbing out into this horrible term when it really isn't. Same with the misuse of being buried, just because a guy loses and gets squashed doesn't equate to a burial.


CM Punk's debut/evaluatory performance against Val Venis on Sunday Night Heat might be a good example kind of related to the thread. He didn't get squashed, but nobody believed he would win because at the time he was a no-name guy. Regardless, I still think "jobber" should be reserved for habitual losers like the Brooklyn Brawler's and Barry Horowitz's(guys with no believable sense of winning even if they produced some offense) of the past.


----------



## King_Kool-Aid™ (Jul 3, 2007)

*Re: Vince Reportedly Upset During Main Event*



itssoeasy23 said:


> The difference is, the piledriver is banned except for a select few who can use it. Punk is not one of those people who are reportedly allowed to use it, so I can't see them pulling a semi-banned move out mid-match. It's like Punk deliberately blading or hitting Cena will a steal chair in the head, it wouldn't make sense.


Maybe Cena and Punk wanted to give the fans something different for a change instead of the same ol shit Vince demands them to churn out.


----------



## Doc (Oct 4, 2010)

*Re: Vince Reportedly Upset During Main Event*

A piledriver is as dangerous as a DDT. Fact. Wrestling is dangerous, you can just as easily break your neck from a suplex. Wrestlers should be allowed more creative freedom when planning matches.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

StanStansky said:


> CM Punk's debut/evaluatory performance against Val Venis on Sunday Night Heat might be a good example kind of related to the thread. He didn't get squashed, but nobody believed he would win because at the time he was a no-name guy. Regardless, I still think "jobber" should be reserved for habitual losers like the Brooklyn Brawler's and Barry Horowitz's(guys with no believable sense of winning even if they produced some offense) of the past.


Well, Brawler and Barry routinely lost matches, so that would make them jobbers, or as the Fed likes to call them, 'enhancement talent'. That's what a jobber is-someone who loses all the time. However, to job is simply to lose, and being booked to lose is jobbing out. 

That's English slang for you.


----------



## Powers of Pain (Feb 26, 2013)

*Re: Vince Reportedly Upset During Main Event*



GillbergReturns said:


> Vince has every right to be mad if he didn't give the green light for that move. The fact that people would put match quality over a broken neck is just sad. It's sad that Punk and Cena would reintroduce that move *when countless wrestlers have been nearly paralyzed from it*. Nobody should need an explanation why the piledriver is on the banned move list.
> 
> I tend to believe this story. I remember Stephanie McMahon going in front of Congress and saying we only allow 2 guys to do this move now and only on rare occasions. Guys this isn't a result of the PG product. The days of ignoring concussions and broken necks are over with. Those days aren't coming back edgy product or not. What was allowed in the AE was just flat out irresponsible.



Though I agree with the reason why the piledriver is on the banned list, this is not the first time the move has been used (the WM match between HBK and Cena has already been quoted as one). However the comment about 'countless wrestlers' did have me thinking about who these are?

The 3 names that sprung to mind in regards to being almost (or in one case unfortunately actually) paralysed were Droz, Hardcore Holly and Stone Cold. In the case of the first two both were as a result of a powerbomb move going wrong, not a piledriver. In the case of the Rattlesnake the move that Owen Hart carried out was a sit down tombstone (reversed piledriver) which is a more dangerous version of the one carried out by Punk.

I'm not defending the move simply pointing out it isn't the only dangerous move and I still believe this story is untrue and that Vince knew the move was being used as a reason to sell the lengths the wrestlers would go to put the other one away in this match.


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: Vince Reportedly Upset During Main Event*



Slimm Doc said:


> A piledriver is as dangerous as a DDT. Fact. Wrestling is dangerous, you can just as easily break your neck from a suplex. Wrestlers should be allowed more creative freedom when planning matches.


Wrestling is dangerous but they can eliminate moves and situations that are more dangerous than others. The piledriver is more dangerous than the DDT. 

No, they shouldn't be allowed creative freedom. You give them creative freedom and they're going to be doing piledrivers on thumb tacks. History kind of backs this up. That's the athlete mentality. If you don't have a doctor on a football field athletes are going to walk back on the field with broken ribs, legs, and concussions. You have to protect these guys from themselves at times.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Vince Reportedly Upset During Main Event*

I doubt this is legit. If it is, then I don't see the problem with the piledriver spot. Its one of the most dangerous moves in wrestling and Cena and Punk know what they are doing in the ring. I'm sure they both went over it and were okay with the spot. Not only did they execute it perfectly, but it made Cena look even stronger. Him being able to kick out of it just shows how much heart he has, kayfabe wise.

Not to mention that the pop that was given for it was amazing and made the match even greater.


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: Vince Reportedly Upset During Main Event*



Powers of Pain said:


> Though I agree with the reason why the piledriver is on the banned list, this is not the first time the move has been used (the WM match between HBK and Cena has already been quoted as one). However the comment about 'countless wrestlers' did have me thinking about who these are?
> 
> The 3 names that sprung to mind in regards to being almost (or in one case unfortunately actually) paralysed were Droz, Hardcore Holly and Stone Cold. In the case of the first two both were as a result of a powerbomb move going wrong, not a piledriver. In the case of the Rattlesnake the move that Owen Hart carried out was a sit down tombstone (reversed piledriver) which is a more dangerous version of the one carried out by Punk.
> 
> I'm not defending the move simply pointing out it isn't the only dangerous move and I still believe this story is untrue and that Vince knew the move was being used as a reason to sell the lengths the wrestlers would go to put the other one away in this match.


If they got the green light I'm okay with it.

Austin actually broke someone's neck doing the move himself in Japan, and Tazz had it happen to him doing a spike piledriver in ECW.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Match of the year so far right here. It's funny how a RAW main event is likely going to be better than the Wrestlemania main event.


----------



## Y2J_Ado (Feb 11, 2013)

It was an great Match !

The best was Cena's hurrican runner xD


----------



## spezzano2311 (Jun 16, 2012)

Well I was thoroughly impressed and annoyed with that match. Firstly I thought it was a very good match, I'm obviously gunna give CM Punk most of the credit for making it good but Cena was great too tbf... until some idiot whether it was Cena or whoever had to go and ruin it with that stupid hurricanrana. Other than that I'd think an ardent TNA fan would find it had to not enjoy that match from a non-gimmicky, technical point of view.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: Vince Reportedly Upset During Main Event*



peowulf said:


> Sounds like BS. They wouldn't do a piledriver without permission.


*I dunno, I think Punk is the kind of guy who likes to see what he can get away with, especially when he thinks it's worth it. Also, it's easily understandable for Vince to not want a member of the roster getting hurt by the move, especially Cena.*


----------



## kiguel182 (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: Vince Reportedly Upset During Main Event*

Punk and Cena had the guts to make something interesting and shocking. They should be rewarded, not punished. It shows how stale the product is when a simple piledriver makes people crazy.


----------



## DanM3 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Vince Reportedly Upset During Main Event*

Piledriver was awesome! I'm sure this is BS about Vince


----------



## NiKKi_SEGA (Jul 30, 2012)

*Re: Vince Reportedly Upset During Main Event*

I doubt Vince got upset.

The reality is, the PG era is an excuse for claiming the Pile driver is dangerous.


----------



## APEX (May 26, 2011)

*Re: Vince Reportedly Upset During Main Event*

Bullshit report.

The reporter has just done the axact same thing that everyone watching did... 

- Punk hits piledriver
- 'WOAH! Isn't that banned?!
- Turns it into report.


----------



## RenegadexParagon (Jan 6, 2013)

*Re: Vince Reportedly Upset During Main Event*



Fortitude said:


> Bullshit report.
> 
> The reporter has just done the axact same thing that everyone watching did...
> 
> ...


This.


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: Vince Reportedly Upset During Main Event*



NiKKi_SEGA said:


> I doubt Vince got upset.
> 
> The reality is, the PG era is an excuse for claiming the Pile driver is dangerous.


Disagree. See the NFL. Concussions and neck safety are a hot topic. I know a lot of you guys aren't in the states, but it's a massive deal right now.


----------



## Cmpunk91 (Jan 28, 2013)

*Re: Vince Reportedly Upset During Main Event*

If this is legit, vince can go to hell


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Vince Reportedly Upset During Main Event*

Piledriver was great but I don't believe Vince would be upset at that if he allowed it to go through. Unless he thought there would be a different way to do it safer...


----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: Vince Reportedly Upset During Main Event*

Part of me thinks this is real because McMahon is in love with Cena and the other thinks LOP decided to fabricate a story.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Vince Reportedly Upset During Main Event*



just1988 said:


> *I dunno, I think Punk is the kind of guy who likes to see what he can get away with, especially when he thinks it's worth it. Also, it's easily understandable for Vince to not want a member of the roster getting hurt by the move, especially Cena.*


Cena still has to go along with the move and he is the one at risk. Not to mention Cena is a company guy and would never do anything that Vince said NO to.
it takes two to do the pile drive. Wrestling is FAKE, its not like Punk can perform the move without Cenas ok


----------



## DanM3 (Jan 3, 2012)

Was a great match! Will shit all over rock vs cena. Will probably be the last epic match until manias over and the roid fucks off. Well unless taker returns


----------



## Rawbar (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: Vince Reportedly Upset During Main Event*



JY57 said:


> http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe...ning_to_WWE_TV_Another_Fandango_Vignette.html


 I tbought Vince was mad because all the jelly doughnuts were eaten before he got to them? :lmao :lol  :


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Vince Reportedly Upset During Main Event*

I doubt this, mainly because you don't perform a spot like that without running it through the boss first, even if you're one of the top guys.


----------



## Combat Analyst (Aug 31, 2011)

This was a great match. It told a story of two guys who knew each other so well that they could counter each other's moves, 1 guy who's looking to erase all of last year by winning this match and another who's wanting to redeem his championship reign. Had alot of crowd investment, and suspense (A Cena match where I honestly didn't know who would win is rare). Only thing bad about the match was the hurricanrana by Cena, which was just sloppy, which I would expect from a man of Cena's wrestling style and physique.

Other than that, a nice TV match for RAW, that proved Cena can wrestle. Of course I expect the marks to say that Punk carried this match.


----------



## DanM3 (Jan 3, 2012)

Forgot to say: punk carried this match


----------



## RenegadexParagon (Jan 6, 2013)

Combat Analyst said:


> This was a great match. It told a story of two guys who knew each other so well that they could counter each other's moves, 1 guy who's looking to erase all of last year by winning this match and another who's wanting to redeem his championship reign. Had alot of crowd investment, and suspense (A Cena match where I honestly didn't know who would win is rare). Only thing bad about the match was the hurricanrana by Cena, which was just sloppy, which I would expect from a man of Cena's wrestling style and physique.
> 
> Other than that, a nice TV match for RAW, that proved Cena can wrestle. Of course I expect the marks to say that Punk carried this match.


PUNK CARRIED THE MATCH
PUNK IS GOD OF WRESTLING
BEST IN THE WORLD
PIPEBOMB!

Lol. Not surprised if someone really believes that. Regardless, it was awesome, best TV match in a long time.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

DanM3 said:


> Forgot to say: punk carried this match


Like hell he did. Cena called the spots, thus he paced the match and he worked the moves as good as Punk did, hurricanrana notwithstanding. That being said, not all matches need to be carried, and this was one of those matches. Both men did an equally phenomenal job.


----------



## Combat Analyst (Aug 31, 2011)

RenegadexParagon said:


> PUNK CARRIED THE MATCH
> PUNK IS GOD OF WRESTLING
> BEST IN THE WORLD
> PIPEBOMB!
> ...


Agreed. Cena is one of the best workers in WWE. He just has to work a predictable style to appeal to kids, and to keep up his health.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

Are we still debating whether or not who carried a Punk/Cena match? In 2013?

Punk and Cena are the number 1 and number 2 workers respectively in the company if you ask me. They both went out there and tore the house down, cause that's just what they freaking do! I didn't mean to steal from Mark Henry there.

I get the feeling that Cena genuinely enjoys working Punk. Everytime he has to do something with Punk, he just seems to care. Look at the promo on RAW last night for example. Heck, look at that beast of a promo the week of NOC. Punk/Cena will no doubt go down as one of the GOAT chemistry between two wrestling. Far surpasses Rock/Austin if you ask me. The only encounter of theirs that I didn't really enjoy was their RAW match in 2011, which btw, I have at ***1/2 though. 

Every time I hear Punk vs Cena, I think to myself "Again? Really?" but then they get into the ring and somehow manage to get me to care. Gotta give props to WWE for giving the match a big fight feel. This is why less is more in pro wrestling. You know those shows where every match gets a special introduction? Yeah it suddenly becomes part of the show. But because WWE only does it for title matches, it gave last night's main event a big fight feel. That and Cena's kick-ass promo before. Punk had a nice little promo too earlier on.

So yeah everyone just worked last night. Last night's main event, if you ask me, wasn't something that Punk or Cena made happen. Everyone had a role to play in it and they all did their job past the best of their ability. It was a combination of efforts.


----------



## DanM3 (Jan 3, 2012)

Yeh punk defo carried the match.

In all seriousness I think cena and punk are probably the best pairing of two stars on the current roster. They have never had a bad match. The wrong person has sometimes won but it's always entertaining


----------



## pUnK bRooKs (Dec 24, 2012)

SmokeAndMirrors said:


> Match of the year so far right here. It's funny how a RAW main event is likely going to be better than the Wrestlemania main event.


Naturally. Look who is competing....


----------



## King_Of_This_World (May 17, 2012)

Really? There are still some idiots pushing the 'Cena cant wrestle' and he 'has to be carried' garbage?

What year are you living in?

Cena is easily one of the best WRESTLERS in the company today.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

It was a good 30 minute PPV quality match. Marked for the pile-driver even though it's a dangerous move in the wrong hands.


----------



## Cmpunk91 (Jan 28, 2013)

King_Of_This_World said:


> Really? There are still some idiots pushing the 'Cena cant wrestle' and he 'has to be carried' garbage?
> 
> What year are you living in?
> 
> Cena is easily one of the best WRESTLERS in the company today.


Lol


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

King_Of_This_World said:


> Really? There are still some idiots pushing the 'Cena cant wrestle' and he 'has to be carried' garbage?
> 
> What year are you living in?
> 
> Cena is easily one of the best WRESTLERS in the company today.


It also helps that Cena is the only wrestler in the WWE who possibly gets the most freedom and match time. I bet there are a few other wrestlers who could put just as good or better matches given the same time and freedom. That match on RAW was about 30 minutes. But yeah it was a good match.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

DanM3 said:


> Yeh punk defo carried the match.
> 
> In all seriousness I think cena and punk are probably the best pairing of two stars on the current roster. They have never had a bad match.* The wrong person has sometimes won but it's always entertaining*


I never like this argument. When a match is that damn good, imo, no one loses. 

Btw, I wasn't keeping track of it, but did the match really go 30 minutes? Damn, that's impressive given it's free TV. I wasn't expecting the match to go more than 15 minutes really. Glad they were given that much time though. 

At this point, I really don't know if I could stomach another Cena/Punk on Free TV or some shitty B PPV. I always say this and they somehow manage to make me want to see it, but dammit they're going to burn each other out. We need to get a Cena/Punk at Mania. Not for the title or anything. Just to finally put an end to to their great series of matches. It shouldn't main event either. It should be the at the top of the hour or something like how Flair/HBK or Taker/HHH was placed.


----------



## Last Chancery (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: Vince Reportedly Upset During Main Event*

I doubt this is even legit. The last guy who took a piledriver was none other than John Cena, and he received the move from HBK. I'm sure Vince/Cena each trust Punk enough that this isn't that big a deal as the sheets are making it to be.


----------



## rockdig1228 (Mar 16, 2004)

sharkboy22 said:


> Are we still debating whether or not who carried a Punk/Cena match? In 2013?
> 
> Punk and Cena are the number 1 and number 2 workers respectively in the company if you ask me. They both went out there and tore the house down, cause that's just what they freaking do! I didn't mean to steal from Mark Henry there.
> 
> ...


I'm just going to quote this, since it sums up everything I was thinking about Punk/Cena. Well done sir.


----------



## @MrDrewFoley (Mar 17, 2012)

Match was awesome. Best match on TV in an age. Proper PPV quality. I jumped up for the piledriver. (I think it was) Cole's reaction was great "I don't know what to say" They may well have planned the spot but I don't think they told Cole and Lawler

See, you can do piledrivers. Still don't want to see them often on account of when you do see them, it's a legitimate mark out moment.


----------



## Combat Analyst (Aug 31, 2011)

Cena's one of the best workers in the company, the best is hard to say though, just because as long as a list of good Cena matches there are, there's a long list of bad ones.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Vince Reportedly Upset During Main Event*

Yeah there's no way they didn't tell Vince beforehand, plus, Cena was closer to breaking his neck when he did his shitty Hurricarana than receiving the piledriver from Punk. I love the way Cole sold that btw, can't believe I'd ever say that.


----------



## GForceHCW (Feb 26, 2013)

Pretty good match, I didn't get why the rumble winner would have to re-earn the number one contender status tho...


----------



## ChickMagnet12 (Jul 26, 2012)

Awesome match, but you expect nothing less when these two square up against each other. I sorta knew Cena was going to win (thought Taker was a cert to interfere) but they still managed to convince me for a split second Punk was going to win after the piledriver. 

I hate to see this match done to death, kinda ruins the spectacle that is Punk and Cena in a ring together. They DESERVE a mania match at some point.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Loved it. I think both did great.


----------



## bananakin94 (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Vince Reportedly Upset During Main Event*



chbulls1_23 said:


> Tell me...Is it as bad as this?
> 
> 
> 
> This was on a hard wood floor and on a random fan. In other words, quit your bitching Vince.


NOT on a random fan (Obviously a planted unknown wrestler there to take the bump)


----------



## Combat Analyst (Aug 31, 2011)

ChickMagnet12 said:


> Awesome match, but you expect nothing less when these two square up against each other. I sorta knew Cena was going to win (thought Taker was a cert to interfere) but they still managed to convince me for a split second Punk was going to win after the piledriver.
> 
> I hate to see this match done to death, kinda ruins the spectacle that is Punk and Cena in a ring together. They DESERVE a mania match at some point.


WM 30, Cena vs. Punk, 1 Hour Main-Event.


----------



## Cmpunk91 (Jan 28, 2013)

Combat Analyst said:


> WM 30, Cena vs. Punk, 1 Hour Main-Event.


60 minute iron man match two out of three falls


----------



## chbulls1_23 (May 5, 2011)

Cmpunk91 said:


> 60 minute iron man match two out of three falls


I just creamed my pants worse than Triple H at the thought of that.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Great match but that hurricanrana by Cena was something else.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Loved it. Cena and Punk are great workers.


----------



## wrestlinn00bz (Feb 22, 2011)

I didn't give any fucks about the match until after the commercials were over. Now there was a few issues. The hurricarana (both of them messed up). The SuperCena 9 count bullshit. There was a few things I liked. Cena's Powerbomb. I got happy when he did it because it shows me that motherfucker can do more than 8 different moves. He could easily add moves to his arsenal. Then it made me rage because he doesn't. ******. Punk's Piledriver was sweet too, I marked hard because of it. Even all the near falls. I can suspend my disbelief enough to believe maybe Punk could get DQ'd or somehow present a triple threat at Mania. How can some people say this was a garbage match is beyond me. I liked it a lot. Great match though. 4.5/5 I keep thinking 4.5 is too high but I think 4/5 is too low. 4/5 or 4.4/5 is what I give it.


----------



## gaco (May 7, 2011)

*Re: Vince Reportedly Upset During Main Event*

I don't believe this kind of news... Word is that Vince...
How could they know what vince is thinking? Oh, the "insiders"...
Some internal source heard Vince screaming or talking to someone about punk vs cena and then he sent a message to the dirtsheet...
I think this kind of news is just to call attention. I mean, everyone knows that this kind of move is not allowed, so it's pretty easy to create this type of report.


----------



## Combat Analyst (Aug 31, 2011)

kobra860 said:


> Great match but that hurricanrana by Cena was something else.


It was horrible but the timing of it made it great. Not only was it a desparation move, but the fact that it looked sloppy made it seem, Cena would go to any lengths to win.


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

It was a good tv match, dont overreact...... there were few botches like the tombstone punk failed, and the Hurracarrana at the end, *facepalm* other than that, decent match. 7/10


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: Vince Reportedly Upset During Main Event*

Was a good piledriver, I'm guessing Punk did it as a precursor to Taker/Punk @ WM, even though it's a different style of piledriver. Also don't see why there should be any comeuppance, Jerry Lawler was allowed to perform one of these on Punk last year.


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

*Re: Vince Reportedly Upset During Main Event*

Piledriver rolled back the years for us. Surely Vince could trust a pro like Punk to pull it off

Also this is a piledriver -


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

King_Of_This_World said:


> Really? There are still some idiots pushing the 'Cena cant wrestle' and he 'has to be carried' garbage?
> 
> What year are you living in?
> 
> Cena is easily one of the best WRESTLERS in the company today.


Cena can wrestle.

Cena can't wrestle 'well'.

A difference.

I mean, being a good WRESTLER means being able to sell, act well and not botch. Cena botches a fair amount, acts atrociously and his selling is non existent.


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

Nimbus said:


> It was a good tv match, dont overreact...... there were few botches like the tombstone punk failed, and the Hurracarrana at the end, *facepalm* other than that, decent match. 7/10


Can't remember the last time TNA put on a match that good.


----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)

KO Bossy said:


> Cena can wrestle.
> 
> Cena can't wrestle 'well'.
> 
> ...


 He is just an inconsistent seller IMO. When he is on his game, he can be great at selling. Look at his selling against Lesnar, that is one of the best selling you will see.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

KO Bossy said:


> Cena can wrestle.
> 
> Cena can't wrestle 'well'.
> 
> ...


Plus his moveset truly is limited. Sure he obviously has more than 5 moves but when he goes out of his comfort zone like with a hurricanrana or a running knee he looks bad.


----------



## SarcasmoBlaster (Nov 14, 2008)

Great match. Better than most PPV matches and the best TV match in years. Even Cena's sloppy Cenacanrana worked within the context of the match. These two have such fantastic chemistry.


----------



## mjames74 (Mar 29, 2011)

*Re: Vince Reportedly Upset During Main Event*



Mr.Cricket said:


> If this is true then I don't blame him.
> 
> Piledriver is a really dangerous move. Punk would've paralyzed Cena if he botched it.


But at least the guy who did it is the least likely to botch in the company.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Oliver-94 said:


> He is just an inconsistent seller IMO. When he is on his game, he can be great at selling. Look at his selling against Lesnar, that is one of the best selling you will see.


In my mind, that's actually worse than the inability to sell. Same as knowing how to work well but instead just not doing it. It cheats the fans out of the experience and shows that you don't give a crap. Like you're purposely trying to fuck them over and under perform.



kobra860 said:


> Plus his moveset truly is limited. Sure he obviously has more than 5 moves but when he goes out of his comfort zone like with a hurricanrana or a running knee he looks bad.


Oh god, that fucking running knee...where is it...






And from TLC...






Oh and selling a crossface at NoC by falling asleep...










"One of the best workers in the company", as some have put it, folks.


----------



## Lazyking (Dec 25, 2011)

*Re: Vince Reportedly Upset During Main Event*

Even if Vince was mad about it, Punk and Cena agreed to do it.. Cena trusted punk to do it and Cena is fine.

No big deal.


----------



## mattributes (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: Vince Reportedly Upset During Main Event*

Probably a bullshit story and even if not, fuck Vince. That powerbomb and piledriver are getting more press than most shows these days. That's not even the one that injures everyone. It's the sit out tombstone. That piledriver is no more dangerous than a ddt, which is done all of the time.


----------



## Cmpunk91 (Jan 28, 2013)

KO Bossy said:


> In my mind, that's actually worse than the inability to sell. Same as knowing how to work well but instead just not doing it. It cheats the fans out of the experience and shows that you don't give a crap. Like you're purposely trying to fuck them over and under perform.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great post. Cena marks are deluded


----------



## thekingg (Jul 20, 2011)

match of the year


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

wrestlinn00bz said:


> I didn't give any fucks about the match until after the commercials were over. Now there was a few issues. The hurricarana (both of them messed up). The SuperCena 9 count bullshit. There was a few things I liked. Cena's Powerbomb. I got happy when he did it because it shows me that motherfucker can do more than 8 different moves. He could easily add moves to his arsenal. Then it made me rage because he doesn't. ******. Punk's Piledriver was sweet too, I marked hard because of it. Even all the near falls. I can suspend my disbelief enough to believe maybe Punk could get DQ'd or somehow present a triple threat at Mania. How can some people say this was a garbage match is beyond me. I liked it a lot. Great match though. 4.5/5 I keep thinking 4.5 is too high but I think 4/5 is too low. 4/5 or 4.4/5 is what I give it.


So let me get this straight. You hate the match so much that you love it?


----------



## Cmpunk91 (Jan 28, 2013)

*Re: Vince Reportedly Upset During Main Event*

If vince got mad then fuck him. Senile twat


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

You could paralyse yourself doing literally any move if botched. So I don't see the problem, if trained and practiced right there should be no problem with it.


----------



## Pronk25 (Aug 22, 2010)

*Re: Vince Reportedly Upset During Main Event*

Didn't Undertaker the Triple H do something similar a few years ago at WM? I remember them both being fined for Triple H's head shot with a char.


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

It was a good match, but it needs two to perform to the highest degree have a great match. I thought while the moves were pretty exciting the finisherfest lost a bit of steam midway because they started with them in the middle of the match, hence why they added moves like the reverse Piledriver and the Powerbomb later on. Another problem I had with the match was Cenas selling, some transistions were horrid like him doing the AA right after getting hit with a knee to the face, and him generally not selling any move after he started getting his offense in again, very lazy. Apart from that and the finish (which was expected), everything was fine. Imo Punks best performance in quite a while.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Cena should never attemp that ending. Almost snapped his neck.


----------



## Powers of Pain (Feb 26, 2013)

What I enjoyed about the match:

The intensity they both brought to the match
The near falls and kick outs
Cena's sit down powerbomb (finally showing Batista he can do more than kiss babies and hug fat girls!)
Punks Piledriver (and Cole's describing of it)
Punks facial expressions at his inability to get the pin

What I didnt like:

Cena's superman count out revival, from unconscious to perfect health in 1.5 seconds
The botchcurrana (ive seen him do it twice, and he should have learnt from the first one)
THAT cheesy grin from Cena at the end of a hard fought, exhausting match. 
I would say , the result. But I expected that so doesn't really count.

Overall I really enjoyed the match, and am hoping for a punk/undertaker feud at WM (cant help thinking the piledriver was a nod to that)


----------



## @MrDrewFoley (Mar 17, 2012)

The bit that impressed me about the Cenacanrana is how high the guy jumped. He's not exactly built for the highflying stuff. Really impresed. I don't even think it was too bad a hurracanrana. I'd watch a two out of three falls between these two guys. Not for a while though. Punk is one of the very few guys that Cena always has a good match with.

Hoping for Punk - Taker now


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

That gif :lmao

Punk had his arm raised looking set to bash the mat when he was in the STF last night, Cena debates tapping out by flicking his fingers.

Amazing


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

ROUSEY said:


> That gif :lmao
> 
> Punk had his arm raised looking set to bash the mat when he was in the STF last night, Cena debates tapping out by flicking his fingers.
> 
> Amazing


Look at Punk, he's screaming COME ON and showing so much intensity.

Meanwhile, Cena's calm demeanor, finger taps and what you can see of his mouth seem to indicate that he's having trouble deciding between the Whopper Jr. combo and a chicken sandwich...NOT that he's in a crossface.


----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)

KO Bossy said:


> "One of the best workers in the company", as some have put it, folks.


 :lmao 

This is how to sell a submission hold :rock4


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Vince Reportedly Upset During Main Event*

Meltzer confirmed this story. Oh well, it's nice to see that both Punk and Cena are savvy enough to do this when they can't be punished.


----------



## Combat Analyst (Aug 31, 2011)

Oliver-94 said:


> :lmao
> 
> This is how to sell a submission hold :rock4


How? In a real submission you'd probably be in too much pain to scream.


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

*Re: Vince Reportedly Upset During Main Event*



mjames74 said:


> But at least the guy who did it is the least likely to botch in the company.


It's sad you actually believe that.

What exactly about CM Punk leads you to believe he can perfectly perform moves that require lifting wrestlers better than everyone else on the show? Including of course, guys who have double his strength and can do them much more easily.

It appears the myth of CM Punk has vastly surpassed the actual person.


----------



## rockdig1228 (Mar 16, 2004)

Good grief, how do some of you people even enjoy wrestling? Not every match has to be technically sound with great selling from bell to bell to be a great match. Sometimes suspending disbelief is all that it takes to get you on the edge of your seat - Punk & Cena did that for me last night. I watched it again today and I liked it just as much, maybe even a little more than on first viewing.

Hell, the Ultimate Warrior had great matches with Hogan & Savage and he doesn't sell much in either of those matches by my recollection. Doesn't stop them from being super entertaining though... just be fans every once in a while & stop trying to be critics, jeez.


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)




----------



## Villalltheway (Jul 21, 2011)

*Re: Vince Reportedly Upset During Main Event*

Everyone saying pile driver is a dangerous move they use to that move week in week out back in the day, fuck i seen mans being pile driven from the ring through a table on the outside. I thought the hole point of wrestling was that they are trained professionals that do dangerous moves, not just to do silly slaps on each other.


----------



## The Main Headliner (Mar 5, 2009)

Cena's 2nd best non ppv match by far. 

We all know what his first is (HBK in 2007)


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: Vince Reportedly Upset During Main Event*

What's Vince going to do to Cena?Cena is his biggest star.Brock/Rock would leave WWE after WM and he has only Cena as his major draw.


----------



## Dustin13 (Aug 19, 2012)

*Re: Vince Reportedly Upset During Main Event*

That piledriver was fucking amazing, I nearly shat when Punk hit it.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Vince Reportedly Upset During Main Event*

Cole and Lawler's reaction to it was awesome.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Vince Reportedly Upset During Main Event*

i can't allow myself to believe that. that 1 piledriver is what put that match over the top into memorable status, and i'm sure he knows that. they're professional wrestlers, they're not doing it at home... let em piledrive each other.


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Vince Reportedly Upset During Main Event*

Does Vince realize that Punk is a better wrestler than Owen Hart?


----------



## LBGetBack (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: Vince Reportedly Upset During Main Event*



peowulf said:


> Sounds like BS. They wouldn't do a piledriver without permission.


 
Why not? Everything we know about CM Punk suggests that he WOULD do that.

And Cena's not going to get in trouble, he could do whatever he wants if he was like that.

And wrestlers sometimes do things they aren't supposed to. I'm reminded of the story where Bret Hart bladed against Piper at Mania 8 despite that being banned, but did it so indescretely that they didn't know and thought Piper busted him open accidentily. Flair also bladed against Savage on the same show, but he was more obvious with it and got caught and fined.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: Vince Reportedly Upset During Main Event*



peowulf said:


> Sounds like BS. They wouldn't do a piledriver without permission.


HHH and Undertaker did chair shots to the head at WM27.


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

*Re: Vince Reportedly Upset During Main Event*

I thought the match was awesome.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: Vince Reportedly Upset During Main Event*

lol at marks who think that they go over ever single spot before a match
and lol at thinking anyone would agent a punk match he probably just does shit on the fly anyways.

Props for cena for letting him do it though then again if I was vince I would be more pissed about that shity hurricanrana


----------



## wheelysteve (Sep 14, 2007)

*Re: Vince Reportedly Upset During Main Event*

WAAAAAAAHHHHHHH! Dey sh-sh-shouldn't do dose dangerous moves, dey might get hurted.

Yes lovely, lets ban all things that could get someone hurt, and every match can just contain fake punches that miss by a yard and hell, if we're feeling particularly edgey, maybe we'll bust out a scoop slam at Wrestlemania. 

I will never understand the mind set of the "fan" who flat out refuses to be entertained when they decide to do something risky for entertainment; and instead get on their throne, stick their nose up in the air and look down on them for being silly enough to risk getting injured like a disapproving parent. It just comes across as being a patronising arse. Sure I could understand if Punk threw Cena off the top of the titantron onto the steel stage, then you'd be justified in saying ok maybe that was too far, they don't need to kill each other for our entertainment. But a pile driver? Some of you on here must only have ever seen WWE post-2008 and onwards; either that or you're really, really sensitive little beings.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: Vince Reportedly Upset During Main Event*

Vince can go sit on the bottom of a bar stool.

Although he would probably like that...


----------



## FranChris_ (Feb 27, 2013)

*Re: Vince Reportedly Upset During Main Event*

Punk and Cena have plenty of leverage, I hope they bust out a few moves like yesterday every now and then.


----------



## Kanenite77 (Feb 23, 2013)

*Re: Vince Reportedly Upset During Main Event*

That blood (lesnar) and those moves (cena powerbombs and punk piledriver) adds so much to the product. It reminded me why I started liking wrestling in the first place.


----------



## Demoslasher (Jun 22, 2010)

*Re: Vince Reportedly Upset During Main Event*

The reason it is banned is because its one of those moves that must be done properly or the wrestler is not just hurt, he is hurt bad. Stone Cold would still be able to wrestle today had Owen not fucked up a pile driver. However, its the fact that so many fans were doing it and crippling themselves that it was banned...Honestly I can understand that, they say dont try this at home, but they also know people will


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

*Re: Vince Reportedly Upset During Main Event*

whatever. we got to see a rare moment that definitely had shock value.


----------



## LBGetBack (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: Vince Reportedly Upset During Main Event*



Demoslasher said:


> However, its the fact that so many fans were doing it and crippling themselves that it was banned...Honestly I can understand that, they say dont try this at home, but they also know people will


You serious? WWE banned the piledriver because apparantly idiot fans were doing it and hurting themselves? I doubt that. Couldn't fans just hurt themselves doing other moves?

I'm thinking it had more to do with Austin getting hurt, than them caring about what dumb teenagers are doing.


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Vince Reportedly Upset During Main Event*



kokepepsi said:


> lol at marks who think that they go over ever single spot before a match


Thinking they went over a spot with a move that is banned and has barely been used in the company for about a decade does not = thinking they go over EVERY spot.


----------



## Aloverssoulz (Jun 28, 2011)

Other than Cena winning, it was match of the year for me.


----------



## RVD'S BONG (Jan 3, 2012)

It was a good match despite knowing how it would end.
I thought the blast of super Cena energy at the very end was rather lame.
I wasn't going to watch and give them the ratings but I thought Taker was going to show up.
I'm glad I didn't skip it.


----------



## Jdogfour20 (Mar 13, 2012)




----------



## mblonde09 (Aug 15, 2009)

*Re: Vince Reportedly Upset During Main Event*

If this is true, the only thing Vince should be mad about is Cena nearly breaking his own neck with that abomination of a hurricanrana... and Punk is the one who should be upset, having been screwed out of his rightful place in the main-event of WM.



SinJackal said:


> It's sad you actually believe that.
> 
> What exactly about CM Punk leads you to believe he can perfectly perform moves that require lifting wrestlers better than everyone else on the show? Including of course, guys who have double his strength and can do them much more easily.
> 
> It appears the myth of CM Punk has vastly surpassed the actual person.


The fact that he executed it perfectly... now hush.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Vince Reportedly Upset During Main Event*

It was a great match and both men obviously trust one another. 

Cena and Punk saved RAW for me. Fuck off, Vince.


----------



## Mister Mystery Man (May 7, 2005)

Vince is just mad that they made him enjoy the match even though he was sick of their fued. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RScannix (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Vince Reportedly Upset During Main Event*

I was surprised by the piledriver, but I have a hard time believing it wasn't planned. As previous posters said, it's too dangerous and there has been too much negative history with that move in the company. They wouldn't have done it without the OK.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: Vince Reportedly Upset During Main Event*

How the fuck do the dirtsheets know about this? More rumors and speculation.


----------



## Pauly3 (Feb 18, 2012)

Question. When Cena was outside the ring, the ref started counting to 10 really fast. CM punk was in the ring and the ref was already counting 6, 7, 8 etc. Also around the 8 mark, John Cena didn't even move. What woulda have happened if Cena didn't get up? It was like at 9.5 was when Cena finally got up and then quickly got in the ring to avoid the 10 count.


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

Pauly3 said:


> Question. When Cena was outside the ring, the ref started counting to 10 really fast. CM punk was in the ring and the ref was already counting 6, 7, 8 etc. Also around the 8 mark, John Cena didn't even move. What woulda have happened if Cena didn't get up? It was like at 9.5 was when Cena finally got up and then quickly got in the ring to avoid the 10 count.


that was my only complaint of the whole match. i thought it was the best tv match i've seen in many years. cena's typical i'm completely dead to i'm up and supercharged out of nowhere crap. didn't move until ref counted 9 and then he jumps up and into the ring like he was fresh as a daisy. what're gonna do? that's what cena's done his whole career and it seems nobody has ever said a word about it to him cuz he keeps repeating it.


----------



## Pauly3 (Feb 18, 2012)

Well what if cena didn't get up? Would there be any chance of a countout? Obviously refs know when to count to 2 and never 3 on a pinfall but what if cena didn't hear it or somsething like that. I was so shocked the ref was counting already so fast.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Vince Reportedly Upset During Main Event*

Lot of sites are reporting this. From what I've read, Punk wanted to do it because of Swagger. Dude got arrested and still gets a title shot, so Punk broke the rules. Funny thing is, Vince can't really punish Cena or Punk during Mania season, plus he has no right to get mad. He just let a stoner collect a Mania paycheck, so what does he know about right or wrong?


----------



## BKKsoulcity (Apr 29, 2011)

*Re: Vince Reportedly Upset During Main Event*

If anything, Punk should just get fined or something like when HHH and Taker were giving eachother head shots with chairs.


----------



## frankrott (Jan 11, 2013)

*Re: Vince Reportedly Upset During Main Event*



Stad said:


> One of the dirtsheet guys probably woke up with a hard on this morning n thought to himself "Punk did a piledriver last night, since it's banned i can probably twist a story up to say how Vince was mad backstage when it happened, i'm sure that will get a lot of people talking"


Yep as this was Meltzer's headline yesterday.


----------



## Firallon (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Vince Reportedly Upset During Main Event*



Charlie Bronson said:


> Lot of sites are reporting this. From what I've read, Punk wanted to do it because of Swagger. Dude got arrested and still gets a title shot, so Punk broke the rules. Funny thing is, Vince can't really punish Cena or Punk during Mania season, plus he has no right to get mad. He just let a stoner collect a Mania paycheck, so what does he know about right or wrong?


Completely agree. Swagger shouldn't be getting his title shot.


----------



## lesje (Mar 13, 2006)

*Re: Vince Reportedly Upset During Main Event*

What a bullshit company.


----------



## Hawkeye81 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Vince Reportedly Upset During Main Event*

Vince, take a coke and shut the f*ck up!


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: Vince Reportedly Upset During Main Event*



Charlie Bronson said:


> Lot of sites are reporting this. From what I've read, Punk wanted to do it because of Swagger. Dude got arrested and still gets a title shot, so Punk broke the rules. Funny thing is, Vince can't really punish Cena or Punk during Mania season, plus he has no right to get mad. He just let a stoner collect a Mania paycheck, so what does he know about right or wrong?


If this is true, then it's very interesting. I agree with Punk in the sense that Swagger gets a DUI and still gets a 'Mania title shot? Fuck him.

Should Punk and Cena have done the piledriver without permission? No, but it is a good way to raise a point to Vince.


----------



## tabish.f16 (Feb 27, 2013)

*Re: Vince Reportedly Upset During Main Event*

No f***ing way that Vince didn't know about it. Its just to add fuel to Punk's anti establishment persona. Forget the piledriver, Cena with a Hurricarana! I was like "DUDE!! WTF!?"


----------



## rocknblues81 (Feb 27, 2013)

*Re: Vince Reportedly Upset During Main Event*

I'm not going to mark out over a basic move. But if it's against the rules then I guess I can understand why Vince is upset.


----------



## Powers of Pain (Feb 26, 2013)

*Re: Vince Reportedly Upset During Main Event*



AlienBountyHunter said:


> If this is true, then it's very interesting. I agree with Punk in the sense that Swagger gets a DUI and still gets a 'Mania title shot? Fuck him.
> 
> Should Punk and Cena have done the piledriver without permission? No, *but it is a good way to raise a point to Vince*.


I'm trying to picture the conversation: 

Vince: You used a banned move on my golden boy without permission?

Punk: Yeh, next time you turn a blind eye to a dopehead DUI, I'll piledrive him 20 feet down onto a table!


----------



## Jesus_Hong (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: Vince Reportedly Upset During Main Event*



Powers of Pain said:


> I'm trying to picture the conversation:
> 
> Vince: You used a banned move on my golden boy without permission?
> 
> Punk: Yeh, next time you turn a blind eye to a dopehead DUI, I'll piledrive him 20 feet down onto a table!


I laughed out loud


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe...culation_on_The_Undertaker_s_Return_More.html



> - Speaking of Punk, he worked Monday's excellent RAW main event against John Cena while sick. Punk and some other WWE stars picked up a bug while in the Middle East last week but Punk apparently caught it worse than others.
> 
> Source: PWInsider


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: Vince Reportedly Upset During Main Event*

I believe they would do it without permission. They are 2 of the more experienced guys in the locker room and obviously call their matches on the fly.

If anything, I could see Cena giving the okay to take the spot, as it's quite obvious he won't be punished for anything. And I honestly don't believe Punk even cares, as he's been a pretty hot ticket for the past 2 years.



For all that, might as well ban the Pedigree too.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The Cena "adrenaline rushes" being explained as his non-selling is downright hilarious. If that's the case, the guy gets the most amount of "adrenaline rushes" in the history of wrestling. Something he would share in common with the Ultimate Warrior, Goldberg, and others. What a coincidence. If this was a once in awhile occurence, fine, but isn't. So, it doesn't fit here. And obviously, neither does the underdog storyline.


----------



## ScottishLuchador (May 8, 2007)

*Re: Vince Reportedly Upset During Main Event*



HHH Mark said:


> John Cena trying to get his neck broken right before Wrestlemania? If I were Vince I would sure be upset. This move is the reason making Stone Cold only lasted Vince a few years.


Not really, it was a poorly delivered reverse piledriver (Tombstone) that injured Austin, and he still got a good few years after that incident.

I was glad to see the piledriver being used, the ban on it has left the move with a kind of mythos, when in actual fact it is pretty safe to take as long as you know what you are doing. The workers that have enough experience and trust in each other should be allowed to use it in some circumstances. I worked well in the Punk/Cena match as they were both using moves that were regular in their repertoire (due to them having had so many matches they were digging deeper to find something the other guy might not be prepared for).

Austin piledrove Angle onto the floor with no padding during the Invasion, which would have been an awesome spot anyway, but because of the stigma built up around the piledriver being a banned move it had even more impact for the viewer.


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: Vince Reportedly Upset During Main Event*



Charlie Bronson said:


> . Funny thing is, Vince can't really punish Cena or Punk during Mania season, plus he has no right to get mad.


Funny thing is he can't punish them post-Mania at all


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: Vince Reportedly Upset During Main Event*



finalnight said:


> HHH and Undertaker did chair shots to the head at WM27.


What's Vince going to do to HHH,his son-in-law?


----------



## Powers of Pain (Feb 26, 2013)

*Re: Vince Reportedly Upset During Main Event*



ScottishLuchador said:


> Not really, it was a poorly delivered reverse piledriver (Tombstone) that injured Austin, and he still got a good few years after that incident.
> 
> I was glad to see the piledriver being used, the ban on it has left the move with a kind of mythos, when in actual fact it is pretty safe to take as long as you know what you are doing. The workers that have enough experience and trust in each other should be allowed to use it in some circumstances. *I worked well in the Punk/Cena match as they were both using moves that were regular in their repertoire (due to them having had so many matches they were digging deeper to find something the other guy might not be prepared for*).
> 
> Austin piledrove Angle onto the floor with no padding during the Invasion, which would have been an awesome spot anyway, but because of the stigma built up around the piledriver being a banned move it had even more impact for the viewer.


Couldn't agree more with this post and I get tired of people using the Austin injury when talking about the move. Watch the Owen/SCSA match and you will see the move is very different to the standard one Punk used, in the same way as a Pedigree or Mankinds pulling piledriver was.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

Punk outperforms everyone on the mic and in the ring even when he's sick and injured. Nothing but respect.


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

*Re: Vince Reportedly Upset During Main Event*

How many times we have been disappointed during main event ?  Vince should chill out


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

JY57 said:


> http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe...culation_on_The_Undertaker_s_Return_More.html


Punk worked while he was sick? and he wrestled a match like that? Damn.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Punk is simply _the_ man. Total respect for him.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

John Cena might not be the best Wrestler, but he is without a doubt one of the best workers.

Awsome match.


----------



## Rawbar (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: Vince Reportedly Upset During Main Event*

I still say he was mad because some one back stage ate all the jelly doughnuts before he got to them.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Vince Reportedly Upset During Main Event*

If Austin/Punk ever happens, Punk HAS to hit Austin with the piledriver for obvious reasons.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Vince Reportedly Upset During Main Event*



Charlie Bronson said:


> Lot of sites are reporting this. From what I've read, Punk wanted to do it because of Swagger. Dude got arrested and still gets a title shot, so Punk broke the rules. Funny thing is, Vince can't really punish Cena or Punk during Mania season, plus he has no right to get mad. He just let a stoner collect a Mania paycheck, so what does he know about right or wrong?


I think this is true CM Punk is obviously pissed off thats hes getting shoved out of a title match at Wrestlemania 29 while Jack Swagger whos got arrested for DUI and taking weed while driving is getting a title match plus his Wrestlemania paycheck. Wouldnt suprised me if CM Punk did the piledriver as a fuck you to Vince


----------



## Jesus_Hong (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: Vince Reportedly Upset During Main Event*



Charlie Bronson said:


> If Austin/Punk ever happens, Punk HAS to hit Austin with the piledriver for obvious reasons.


I think Austin said in his book he'd only let Taker hit him with one


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Vince Reportedly Upset During Main Event*



Jesus_Hong said:


> I think Austin said in his book he'd only let Taker hit him with one


Yeah, but wasn't his book years ago before Punk was around? Maybe Austin would let Punk do it too, it would definitely be a shock.


----------



## Powers of Pain (Feb 26, 2013)

*Re: Vince Reportedly Upset During Main Event*



Charlie Bronson said:


> Yeah, but wasn't his book years ago before Punk was around? Maybe Austin would let Punk do it too, it would definitely be a shock.


Even thought it might give a 'Holy Shit' moment it wont happen. With Austin being semi-retired and his history of neck injury neither he nor WWE would ever agree to it, even from someone he totally trusted like the Deadman. Big difference between him and Cena, (a full time, healthy, active and younger wrestler) taking it.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Vince Reportedly Upset During Main Event*

http://www.sescoops.com/exclusive-backstage-news-on-vince-mcmahons-meltdown-at-raw/



> The big talk backstage at Tuesday night’s WWE Smackdown tapings is what some of the wrestlers who were at RAW are describing to us as a “total shoot” in which Vince McMahon stormed out of the arena at the conclusion of RAW because of the piledriver spot John Cena and CM Punk did in their match last night.
> 
> It is being said that at one point, Arn Anderson (who was the producer of the match) was concerned about losing his job. John Cena apparently smoothed things over with Vince, who was already in his limo leaving by the time Cena came back into the Gorilla position after the match.
> 
> While the piledriver aired on WWE’s own YouTube channel, it is not known how many were aware of Vince’s anger over the spot, which we have been told is being described as something that got “lost in the translation.”


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Vince Reportedly Upset During Main Event*

What an insult. These men are professionally trained performers, they have spent years perfecting their craft. I'm pretty sure Punk knew what he was doing. If I were a wrestler, I'd be offended by this. 

Vince needs to ask Linda for his balls back.


----------



## Chingo Bling (Dec 26, 2005)

*Re: Vince Reportedly Upset During Main Event*

I'd be pissed too if he did that to my top draw, weeks before the biggest show of the year.


They could have avoided it by not having the match. It was a pointless match.


----------



## BTNH (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Vince Reportedly Upset During Main Event*

To be honest I can believe this report. When I saw Punk do it I literally yelled "oh shit!" Really unexpected. Awesome fucking match though, awesome. I cant stand Cena, he is a cancer to the company, but you're a retard if you think he cant go in the ring.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Vince Reportedly Upset During Main Event*

I think its BS and I bet this whole thing is going to start a Vince vs Punk feud if needed. It has storyline written all over it.


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake (Mar 28, 2012)

*Re: Vince Reportedly Upset During Main Event*



Firallon said:


> Completely agree. Swagger shouldn't be getting his title shot.


Agreed.


----------



## Powers of Pain (Feb 26, 2013)

*Re: Vince Reportedly Upset During Main Event*



birthday_massacre said:


> I think its BS and I bet this whole thing is going to start a Vince vs Punk feud if needed. It has storyline written all over it.



Totally agree with this: And of course how convenient that all this publicity about a piledriver is going to coincide with the likely storyline of Punk/Undertaker over the next few weeks. I'm not saying that the move was done as some kind of set up for that, but you have to agree it writes itself that Punk uses a move that pretty much only the Deadman is allowed to use (allbeit a different version).

It would not surprise me one bit if this 'piledriver' story was written into the angle between the two (assuming it does happen, and I for one am hoping it does)


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

first time I checked the match on Main Event (they showed a replay of the match). 

Hope I don't get buried for saying this but I still don't see the hoopla of Cena/Punk. I try hard to see their chemistry, but just something is missing for me. Maybe because I can't stand the two feuding all the time or something. Outside of their MITB match everything else for me was just meh..

*Runs for the Hills*


----------



## chbulls1_23 (May 5, 2011)

JY57 said:


> first time I checked the match on Main Event (they showed a replay of the match).
> 
> Hope I don't get buried for saying this but I still don't see the hoopla of Cena/Punk. I try hard to see their chemistry, but just something is missing for me. Maybe because I can't stand the two feuding all the time or something. Outside of their MITB match everything else for me was just meh..
> 
> *Runs for the Hills*


For me it's because they pull new things out of their hats. For example, Punk with a pile driver and Cena with a Hurricurana. They always try to one up each other and their matches are so good because they kick of of multiple finishers before one finally pins the other for the 3 count.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Let's be real: how much shit would Warrior get nowadays if Warrior got right up from the Pedigree in 2013? Keep in mind I still mean against a rookie HHH, but still the no selling there is just ridiculous.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Am I the only person who cares more about the way Cena won than Cena winning?

It was so fucking obvious Cena would win or it would be a draw (and the countout didn't happen so when Cena came in at the 9 count like a fucking idiot it was obvious he would win), but he wins...

With a fucking _botched, horrendous, horrible piece of shit hurricanrana_ as the second-to-last manoeuvre in the match?

Holy fucking shit I swear the only reason John Cena even fucking exists is to piss people off the pathetic cunt.



JY57 said:


> Hope I don't get buried for saying this but I still don't see the hoopla of Cena/Punk. I try hard to see their chemistry, but just something is missing for me. Maybe because I can't stand the two feuding all the time or something. Outside of their MITB match everything else for me was just meh..
> 
> *Runs for the Hills*


Their chemistry is fucking horrible. Cena can't have "good chemistry" with anyone. He doesn't read his opponent and they don't read him. He just shouts spots out _AT THE TOP OF HIS FUCKING LUNGS LIKE AN AMATEUR_ and gets praised for "ring psychology".


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

JoseBxNYC said:


> Cena should never attemp that ending. Almost snapped his neck.


It truly is astounding how Cena was in more danger of breaking his neck trying a hurricanrana than he was taking a fucking piledriver.


----------



## skolpo (Jan 25, 2008)

Oxitron said:


> Am I the only person who cares more about the way Cena won than Cena winning?
> 
> It was so fucking obvious Cena would win or it would be a draw (and the countout didn't happen so when Cena came in at the 9 count like a fucking idiot it was obvious he would win), but he wins...
> 
> ...


CM Punk has been quoted for saying that Cena is a great wrestler to work with. He even said that Cena is possibly his best opponent to date. You're not seeing the chemistry because you don't want to. It's there and everyone else sees it. Did he botch the Hurricarana? Yes, but at least he's providing something new and exciting for the fans and give the people something to talk about. If he didn't even do the Hurricarana, people will still be praising the match and people will still be complaining about the finish. You should stop treading against the grain on this one. It's clear that this match is one of the best in a while and trying to amplify the hate on Cena because of his botched finish won't win you any arguments.


----------



## rainyday22 (Feb 28, 2013)

Botching one hurricarana through a PPV-Main Event quality match is certainly excusable in my book. Everyone knows Cena isn't as accomplished as Punk in the ring, that's not under dispute. He managed to hold his own though, and that is enough.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

skolpo said:


> CM Punk has been quoted for saying that Cena is a great wrestler to work with. He even said that Cena is possibly his best opponent to date.


:lol I don't give a fuck if he's a good "ring psychologist" or a good "ring general", it's hard to be shit if you scream your spots loud enough for the furthest seats to hear.



> Did he botch the Hurricarana? Yes, but at least he's providing something new and exciting for the fans and give the people something to talk about. If he didn't even do the Hurricarana, people will still be praising the match and people will still be complaining about the finish.


Sorry what? He botched a fucking hurricanrana. It wasn't an accidental botch, it was a botch because he can't fucking do it. You DO NOT praise someone for doing something WRONG.

If he actually finished the match WITHOUT the 'hurricanrana' it still would have been different, it would have been BETTER without the 'hurricanrana'



> You should stop treading against the grain on this one. It's clear that this match is one of the best in a while and trying to amplify the hate on Cena because of his botched finish won't win you any arguments.


I don't need to "amplify" my hate on Cena, it's true and I have more than enough reason.
Any wrestler on the WWE roster that can work for over 10 minutes without getting gassed or slowing down could pull off a match like that. You give him way too much credit for only successfully doing his usual manoeuvres.



rainyday22 said:


> Botching one hurricarana through a PPV-Main Event quality match is certainly excusable in my book. Everyone knows Cena isn't as accomplished as Punk in the ring, that's not under dispute. He managed to hold his own though, and that is enough.


If he could successfully do a hurricanrana I would give him a LOT more credit as a wrestler, but he can't, and it's not because he can't do it, it's because he did it knowing he can't, just fyi.


----------



## AntUK (Dec 18, 2012)

I


Karma101 said:


> Can't remember the last time TNA put on a match that good.


Just about any match with A double in it is better. All this talk about cena being a great worker, stick AA in with punk and it's a 5 star match not a 3/3.5 star match. People are only raving about it because of the average matches that are presented regularly these days, it's just a sign of the times.

It was a decent main event match that was mostly enjoyable, just a few botches and some lazy selling, audiable spots and questionable psychology keep it from being great . And there's nothing wrong with that its one if the best matches the company has presented in a while. But lets not go accepting average to good matches as 5 star all time classics .


----------



## skolpo (Jan 25, 2008)

Oxitron said:


> :lol I don't give a fuck if he's a good "ring psychologist" or a good "ring general", it's hard to be shit if you scream your spots loud enough for the furthest seats to hear.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cena has done the Hurricanrana in his matches before. He's a bit sloppy with it, but what do you expect from a guy that is not a cruiserweight and does not have the privilege of not hitting the floor when he's too heavy for his opponent to hold and too tall for his body to not make contact with the floor?


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

skolpo said:


> Cena has done the Hurricanrana in his matches before. He's a bit sloppy with it, but what do you expect from a guy that is not a cruiserweight and does not have the privilege of not hitting the floor when he's too heavy for his opponent to hold and too tall for his body to not make contact with the floor?


There's no reason that he can't do it other than he just can't complete the rotation because he's not trained to; it's not his size, height or weight, there are a few wrestlers bigger than him who have done it.

Anyway, I don't care that he can't do a hurricanrana. There's a lot of wrestlers that can't do manoeuvres.

The fact that he actually did it, knowing that he can't do it, is both extremely disappointing and, in my eyes, an insult to everyone who is a fan of professional wrestling.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

skolpo said:


> Cena has done the Hurricanrana in his matches before. He's a bit sloppy with it, but what do you expect from a guy that is not a cruiserweight and does not have the privilege of not hitting the floor when he's too heavy for his opponent to hold and too tall for his body to not make contact with the floor?


I think Cena probably just wants to give people a new move to bitch aboot (instead of his STF)


----------



## skolpo (Jan 25, 2008)

Oxitron said:


> There's no reason that he can't do it other than he just can't complete the rotation because he's not trained to; it's not his size, height or weight, there are a few wrestlers bigger than him who have done it.
> 
> Anyway, I don't care that he can't do a hurricanrana. There's a lot of wrestlers that can't do manoeuvres.
> 
> The fact that he actually did it, knowing that he can't do it, is both extremely disappointing and, in my eyes, an insult to everyone who is a fan of professional wrestling.


The only big person I recall doing the Hurricanrana is Kane, but Kane required an opponent just as big as him. Punk is nowhere near the size of Cena so there's no height/weight leverage. There's also old school Scott Steiner with his Frankensteiner, which he also relied on bigger opponents and many times looks just as sloppy as Cena's. Either way, I understand that your opinion is that if he can't pull it off like how others should, then he shouldn't try it. I see it as effort, and yes, I praise effort all the time. If I keep expecting a perfect standard from everyone and hold the utmost highest expectations, I'll be constantly disappointed. I don't see any enjoyment from that.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

No matter how shit that Hurricanrana was, WWE will still be saying that move by Cena is better than butter on toast.
Yet no one in the WWE will ever mention the piledriver, a move that hasn't been used in years, a decade even.. By Punk.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

skolpo said:


> The only big person I recall doing the Hurricanrana is Kane, but Kane required an opponent just as big as him. Punk is nowhere near the size of Cena so there's no height/weight leverage. There's also old school Scott Steiner with his Frankensteiner, which he also relied on bigger opponents and many times looks just as sloppy as Cena's. Either way, I understand that your opinion is that if he can't pull it off like how others should, then he shouldn't try it. I see it as effort, and yes, I praise effort all the time. If I keep expecting a perfect standard from everyone and hold the utmost highest expectations, I'll be constantly disappointed. I don't see any enjoyment from that.


Punk is taller than Cena and held him up for the piledriver. He has both enough power to 'hold' Cena in the air (though there's little holding in a standing hurricanrana) and is tall enough to allow Cena to do the rotation.

Cena has just never done a back flip so he probably just can't hurricanrana because of that.

I'd welcome new manoeuvres in Cena's moveset, if he could actually do them. If he bothered to learn how to do some I would respect him more.

It's not effort though. He just jumps up and gives it a shot. Effort would be _trying_ to get it right, _trying_ to make it look good, etc.


----------



## kwab (Nov 27, 2011)

AntUK said:


> I
> 
> Just about any match with A double in it is better. All this talk about cena being a great worker, stick AA in with punk and it's a 5 star match not a 3/3.5 star match. People are only raving about it because of the average matches that are presented regularly these days, it's just a sign of the times.
> 
> It was a decent main event match that was mostly enjoyable, just a few botches and some lazy selling, audiable spots and questionable psychology keep it from being great . And there's nothing wrong with that its one if the best matches the company has presented in a while. But lets not go accepting average to good matches as 5 star all time classics .


Get off your high horse. Just because YOU think it was a decent match at best doesn't make it so and it certainly doesn't mean that others are wrong if they felt it was a great main event. Just because most matches nowadays (TV and PPV) are mediocre doesn't mean I'm going to rate a good match higher than it really is just because it's better than what I'm used to seeing.

If you feel it was simply a 3 star match, you have your right to that opinion. If someone feels it was a 5 star match, they have their right to that opinion. I personally felt it was about 4 1/4 stars and I'm entitled to that opinion.






Oxitron said:


> There's no reason that he can't do it other than he just can't complete the rotation because he's not trained to; it's not his size, height or weight, there are a few wrestlers bigger than him who have done it.
> 
> Anyway, I don't care that he can't do a hurricanrana. There's a lot of wrestlers that can't do manoeuvres.
> 
> The fact that he actually did it, knowing that he can't do it, is both extremely disappointing and, in my eyes, an insult to everyone who is a fan of professional wrestling.


Not to pick an argument but how do you know that he cannot do it? How do you know that he's not like Brock Lesnar with the shooting star press and he simply botched it? There's three possible scenarios. 1) He knows how to do it but botched. 2) He thinks he knows how to do it but since he rarely does it, he botches. 3) He's never done it and has never been successful and knows he cannot do it but does it just for the sake of doing it and botches. Now, to be honest, I'd say your scenario is the least likely.


----------



## Deshad C. (Jun 25, 2008)

One botch, a very minor botch at that...one that looks like it was both of their faults, does not ruin the great match those two men had.

Fuck outta here with that shit.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

kwab said:


> Not to pick an argument but how do you know that he cannot do it? How do you know that he's not like Brock Lesnar with the shooting star press and he simply botched it? There's three possible scenarios. 1) He knows how to do it but botched. 2) He thinks he knows how to do it but since he rarely does it, he botches. 3) He's never done it and has never been successful and knows he cannot do it but does it just for the sake of doing it and botches. Now, to be honest, I'd say your scenario is the least likely.


Because he fucked it up more than once.

I'm all for him proving he can do it, I'm just going to wait for it.

My 'scenario' is very likely. He has botched it every time he's done it (though he's only done it a few) and he's a bulky, power-wrestler, it's incredibly unlikely he can do it properly, however, like I said, I welcome it and I'd like to be proven wrong.

Also Brock could do the SSP, he'd done it before, clean with incredible distance and hang time.


----------



## Green (Dec 12, 2006)

Great match, both guys brought it. Not much else to say tbh


----------



## Nas (Apr 5, 2011)

Absoultely fabulous match. It's a shame that this cant be the main event of WM.


----------



## FoxyRoxy (Feb 18, 2012)

And yet people in the IWC still say Cena can't wrestle. Sighhhhhhhhh.

He's not a bad wrestler, when he does go out there and give it his all he can be pretty good. If he wrestled like this every week I wouldn't have much of a problem. His character on the other hand is utter shit.. but that can be changed when or if he turns heel.


----------



## Sydney Wolfe (Apr 9, 2012)

I watched the match yesterday. Pure gold. The Piledriver, the tigerbomb and the powerrana were awesome.


----------



## Shawn Morrison (Jan 14, 2011)

umm that Hurricanrana was actually excecuted pretty well for someone of John Cena's size...

people asking him to do more high-flying style moves in the first place are stupid, because John Cena is obviously not the type of wrestler you would see doing cross bodies and flying elbows, yet he does it anyway to please the fans but ofcourse the fans use this as yet another reason to pathetically complain.


----------



## Beermonkeyv1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Well then at least it sets up taker vs punk (well i hope) bloody cena as champ...*shudder* 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

It's odd when a #1 Contender's match is better than the actual title match, and I can say that with complete confidence. Rock and Cena will not be able to put on a better match than that. They just won't.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Bigger matches draw, better matches rarely do. Sad fact but that's how it goes I guess. Last time we got a Mania closer that was great was Taker/HBK three years ago. This Rock/Cena bullshit has going on ever since. Next year HAS to be better, can't get much worse at this point.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Are people really asking Cena to perfect a Hurricanrana?

I can barely count the number of big guys of Cena's size who can do that kind of stuff perfectly with both my hands. One that comes to mind is Sean O'Haire.

And we all know what Brock tried to do at Wrestlemania vs Angle if I recall. That Shooting Star Press was ugly and fucking dangerous.


----------



## LRG (Dec 26, 2012)

Kicking out of finisher after finisher is what's considered a great match these days?


:lmao


If that's the case Dolph should be headlining Wrestlemania as well.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

LRG said:


> Kicking out of finisher after finisher is what's considered a great match these days?
> 
> 
> :lmao
> ...


Except they only kicked out of both their finishers once.

Really guy? Did you watch the match or a recording where they showed a replay of them kicking out, cause you know, those don't actually count. It's a replay within a replay.

Finisher Kick Outception.

But yeah, your comment is ass btw.


----------



## LRG (Dec 26, 2012)

Natsuke said:


> But yeah, your comment is ass btw.



And so is your sig you fucking dork.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

LRG said:


> And so is your sig you fucking dork.


Ooooh. Watch out, we got a badass over here.

I'm guessing you actually watched the match in snippets. They kicked out of a finisher. One a piece, not a bunch of em like you think they did ala Taker's matches. You have a right to whatever you say but if you say shit that actually never happened, then yeah, it's ass lol


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

I think Punk has to be the one fighting Taker. They wouldn't give the revolutionary Cena/Taker WM match just a few weeks of hype. They even hype up the possibility of that match in their video games.


----------



## AttitudeEraMark4Life (Feb 20, 2013)

I guess I shouldn't be surprised this match is getting all this high praise since Vince has been brainwashing the fans to accept mediocrity the past few years. To me wrestling is more than about putting on good matches its the storytelling I believe is most important. And the story of this overrated match was used for Cena's currently pathetic "Redemption" storyline and also Punk's burial back to the midcard. Anyone that thinks Punk is going to be the main event picture after WM is giving this company to much credit. I am calling it now Cena will hold the belt for the rest of 2013 boring us to tears with the same shit he has been pulling for the past 8 years. Thank God I wont be watching.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Ungratefulness said:


> I think Punk has to be the one fighting Taker. They wouldn't give the revolutionary Cena/Taker WM match just a few weeks of hype. They even hype up the possibility of that match in their video games.


It's their last big trump card to draw people, and that's definitely the defining match of Wrestlemania XXX.

And that's simply because Cena is the biggest chance of Undertaker ever losing at WM by miles.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

As far as the jumping in at 9.5, I think Cena was expecting for the referee to start back from 1.


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

Natsuke said:


> It's their last big trump card to draw people, and that's definitely the defining match of Wrestlemania XXX.
> 
> And that's simply because Cena is the biggest chance of Undertaker ever losing at WM by miles.


I think it'd be better for Taker to face (and beat) Rock at WM. Seeing as he's already beaten Cena clean at WM.


----------



## wrestlinggameguy (Nov 12, 2012)

Ungratefulness said:


> I think it'd be better for Taker to face (and beat) Rock at WM. Seeing as he's already beaten Cena clean at WM.


Rock cant wrestle for shit, look at his 2 last matches, they were pure crap, even Punk couldnt carry his old rock...

Cena vs Taker = unpredictable, he may beat him


----------



## rainyday22 (Feb 28, 2013)

I'm still pissed they didn't have a shonky ending leading to a triple threat at WM.


----------



## Oh Lymping Hero! (Aug 23, 2010)

This was a great match, I liked the fact there were no shenanigans and it really was 1 on 1. Punk was fantastic and Cena pretty good too. 

THe only part that sucked was Cena risking his neck literally by doing that ridiculous hurricanrana where he landed on his neck before taking Punk over. Doing that then into the FU was a weird way to end the match IMO.

Plus I thought the commentary was pretty good for today's standards.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

rainyday22 said:


> I'm still pissed they didn't have a shonky ending leading to a triple threat at WM.


Apparently adding a third person in to a match makes you get less money.


----------



## The Main Headliner (Mar 5, 2009)

After letting it settle for a few days...It was great match. But I've read some people calling it the best match in Raw history....Let's not get ahead of ourselves here. It's one of the best if not the best raw match in the last year or 2 tho (Y2J vs Punk was very very good as well). 

i think the hot crowd helped it a lot.


----------



## Revil Fox (Mar 16, 2010)

Maybe it's just me, but I actually think Punk has a chance to beat 'Taker if that match happens.


----------



## Cmpunk91 (Jan 28, 2013)

If cena ends the streak i'll go ape shit


----------



## frankrott (Jan 11, 2013)

*Re: Vince Reportedly Upset During Main Event*



tabish.f16 said:


> No f***ing way that Vince didn't know about it.


You've zero understanding on how WWE is run then and how roles are delegated.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Vince Reportedly Upset During Main Event*

Vince is just butthurt that CM Punk/Cena actually went out there and scrpted that move into the match without Vince's permission and made it look awesome and it making the match great. Fuck you Vince


----------



## kazoo (Mar 3, 2011)

*Re: Vince Reportedly Upset During Main Event*

But what if someone got injured there goes
Wrestlemania $$ and for the main event you'll
have Hornswaggle vs Santino....Vince has the
right to be mad...IMO.


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: Vince Reportedly Upset During Main Event*



Jesus_Hong said:


> I think Austin said in his book he'd only let Taker hit him with one


Kane does it pretty well too


----------



## Da Alliance (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: Vince Reportedly Upset During Main Event*

*Lol, that piledriver adds to the match's awesomeness.*


----------



## kopitelewis (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: Vince Reportedly Upset During Main Event*

Vince will have arranged with the agents how the match should end, what big spots to include etc but when you're the two biggest draws on the full time roster, it gives you a certain amount of freedom in scripting your matches.

I posted in here earler about the Divas match from NOC2009, look at that as an example.


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: Vince Reportedly Upset During Main Event*



kazoo said:


> But what if someone got injured there goes
> Wrestlemania $$ and for the main event you'll
> have Hornswaggle vs Santino....Vince has the
> right to be mad...IMO.


No, he still doesn't. Those two moves, the powerbomb and the piledriver are two classic pro-wrestling moves.

I'm sorry, playing the game due to what if's and events of the past don't help worth shit. It OBVIOUSLY got the crowd over. The IWC was marking out just as much at the sight of those two moves. 

Vince needs a reality check. Yes, I realize what happened in the past for certain moves to be banned. No, I don't believe completely banning those moves is a good idea. Every move has a slight risk of an injury being involved.


----------



## closetfan (Feb 28, 2013)

Best WWE match I've seen probably since Cena-Punk MITB. What was so great is they pulled it all out of the bag; the piledriver, the powerbomb, the hurricanrana (even though it wasn't the best one ever done), the kicking out of finishers, the long overrun, everything. It was masterful. Punk and Cena work so well together and their matches have become the Rock-Austin of their generation.

I worry that WM won't be the same way though. The triple threat idea, even though it would've left The Undertaker without a match, is a much better in-ring match and tells a better story than Rock-Cena II. I have no doubt that Taker-Punk will be good but great? They don't match up as well as Cena and Punk do. Rock and Cena don't mesh well at all in the ring but their story on the mic is a little more compelling. Just think they could've gotten the total package main event with the triple threat.


----------



## SJP (Jan 15, 2013)

*Cena was crap vs Punk this past Raw*

Ok I see that Cena upped his game this past Monday night, but upping his game isn't exactly revolutionary like quite a few marks are stating, which I think sucks, these are the same people who say Cena sucks week in and week out, now they think he is awesome? Cena put in a better performance than he did for a while, but it was CM Punk's planning and intelligence that made the match. What I am saying is CM Punk was the reason the match was so good, be interesting if you disagree.


----------



## Cmpunk91 (Jan 28, 2013)

*Re: Cena was crap vs Punk this past Raw*

Get ready to rumble...........oh boy.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Cena was crap vs Punk this past Raw*

HOLY SHIT, SARAH JESSICA PARKER POSTS HERE?


I FUCKING LOVE SEX AND THE CITY


----------



## SJP (Jan 15, 2013)

*Re: Cena was crap vs Punk this past Raw*

piledriver for instance, Punk's idea.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: Cena was crap vs Punk this past Raw*

It takes two to tango...and to wrestle.


----------



## VINT (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: Cena was crap vs Punk this past Raw*

unk2

4/10


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

*Re: Cena was crap vs Punk this past Raw*

As much as I've been one of the few arguing that the match wasn't MOTYC worthy based on its various flaws, saying that Cena was crap is an exaggeration. While I'm not fond of his performances, he excelled at what he does which is a formula that works for him and the company on whatever levels.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Cena was crap vs Punk this past Raw*



Catalanotto said:


> HOLY SHIT, SARAH JESSICA PARKER POSTS HERE?
> 
> 
> I FUCKING LOVE SEX AND THE CITY


I know exactly how you feel

I fucking love horses!


----------



## Soulrollins (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: Cena was crap vs Punk this past Raw*

The worst hurricarrana EVER...


----------



## SJP (Jan 15, 2013)

*Re: Cena was crap vs Punk this past Raw*



777 said:


> As much as I've been one of the few arguing that the match wasn't MOTYC worthy based on its various flaws, saying that Cena was crap is an exaggeration. While I'm not fond of his performances, he excelled at what he does which is a formula that works for him and the company on whatever levels.


TBH the title was over exaggerated, the main problem being is that Cena performed BECAUSE of CM Punk.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Cena was crap vs Punk this past Raw*



Soulrollins said:


> The worst hurricarrana EVER...


I'd like to see your hurricarana


----------



## Kaban (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Cena was crap vs Punk this past Raw*

i thought both cena and punk put on a great display.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: Cena was crap vs Punk this past Raw*

Oh, here we go. More excuses. BOTH Punk and Cena were great. Give Cena credit where credit is due, he had a great performance with Punk. And, if anyone says "HURR CENA SUCKEDZ BECAUSE HE COUDNT DO HURRICARANA", stop being a blind smark and look at it from the whole match.

Not bashing here, but remember Summerslam 2011? Punk botched the finish with the GTS. I never heard people mainly picking on that, they looked at the match as a whole, which is what you guys should do with Cena.

Cena might not be a great wrestler, but when he wants to, he'll turn it up to 10.

And, I am saying that Cena can do this with anyone.


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: Cena was crap vs Punk this past Raw*

*I preach that everyone is entitled to their own opinion, but the OP's is stupid.*


----------



## BK Festivus (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: Cena was crap vs Punk this past Raw*



Soulrollins said:


> The worst hurricarrana EVER...


 The funniest part was that Punk still sold it like one. Cena didn't even finish the move haha he just landed on his back..


----------



## AussieBoy97 (Jan 6, 2013)

*Re: Cena was crap vs Punk this past Raw*

Cena is under-rated. Rock has shown a bit of ring rust of late. Where's his hate lol


----------



## SJP (Jan 15, 2013)

*Re: Cena was crap vs Punk this past Raw*



ROGERTHAT21 said:


> *I preach that everyone is entitled to their own opinion, but the OP's is stupid.*


lol at least prove I am an idiot? Punk made the match, and obviously planned the majority of it.


----------



## AussieBoy97 (Jan 6, 2013)

*Re: Cena was crap vs Punk this past Raw*

I wonder what the WWE would be like without Cena? The fans who hate him will probably be begging for him to come back...


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Cena was crap vs Punk this past Raw*



AussieBoy97 said:


> Cena is under-rated. Rock has shown a bit of ring rust of late. Where's his hate lol


Everywhere else on this site.


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

*Re: Cena was crap vs Punk this past Raw*

Marks like OP are why Punk marks are looked at as the dumbest and most delusional fans in pro wrestling.

You're blowing it for the 20% of Punk marks who actually aren't retarded.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Cena was crap vs Punk this past Raw*

Cena did some bad selling and the hurricana was bad but it takes two great wrestlers to make a great match.


----------



## XxMetsxX (Mar 1, 2009)

*Re: Cena was crap vs Punk this past Raw*



Kaban said:


> i thought both cena and punk put on a great display.


this is correct.


----------



## SJP (Jan 15, 2013)

*Re: Cena was crap vs Punk this past Raw*



SinJackal said:


> Marks like OP are why Punk marks are looked at as the dumbest and most delusional fans in pro wrestling.
> 
> You're blowing it for the 20% of Punk marks who actually aren't retarded.


No mark, Punk title's reign was piss poor, nothing to do with himself ofcourse. But you have not come up with a counteractive comment to my question, so I guess you are a Cena mark (irony's a bitch eh)


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

*Re: Cena was crap vs Punk this past Raw*



SJP said:


> No mark, Punk title's reign was piss poor, nothing to do with himself ofcourse. But you have not come up with a counteractive comment to my question, so I guess you are a Cena mark (irony's a bitch eh)


Giving Cena due credit does not make one a Cena mark. Terrible point. You also didn't pose a question to be "countered". You just made a delusional statement that CM Punk was 100% of the reason that the match was good.

The only thing ironic about this exchange is that you're just proving my point about how people like you are why Punk marks are looked at as the dumbest and most delusional marks in wrestling right now.


----------



## SJP (Jan 15, 2013)

*Re: Cena was crap vs Punk this past Raw*

Let me ask..you think Cena was the person to think and implement that sit-down powerbomb? of course not.

"Giving Punk due credit does not make one a Punk mark. Terrible point." Changed a few things there lol, pot kettle black.


----------



## Beermonkeyv1 (Sep 9, 2007)

AussieBoy97 said:


> Cena is under-rated. Rock has shown a bit of ring rust of late. Where's his hate lol


The fuk? Theres loads of rock hate threads about


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: Cena was crap vs Punk this past Raw*

I'm a Cena hater, but a realist. He did ok in the match and CM Punk made him look better. Just because Cena 'can' put on a good match though doesn't mean he isn't the real reason the WWE has become a joke for the most part. WWE put all their eggs in the StuporCena basket and have neglected their real talent by letting that overgrown child bury wrestler after wrestler.


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

*Re: Cena was crap vs Punk this past Raw*



SJP said:


> Let me ask..you think Cena was the person to think and implement that sit-down powerbomb? of course not.
> 
> "Giving Punk due credit does not make one a Punk mark. Terrible point." Changed a few things there lol, pot kettle black.


False equivelency is one of the worst arguments known to man.

Me giving Cena his due credit for the match is not the same thing as you trying to give Punk 100% of the credit for the match. That actually does make you a delusional mark. His "due credit" isn't 100% of it. Me giving someone a fair share of credit doesn't make me a mark, it makes me rational.

As for who thought up to do the Batista Bomb. . .who gives a shit? They both put on a good match, and nobody was carried. Quit being such a drama queen.


----------



## SJP (Jan 15, 2013)

*Re: Cena was crap vs Punk this past Raw*



SinJackal said:


> False equivelency is one of the worst arguments known to man.
> 
> Me giving Cena his due credit for the match is not the same thing as you trying to give Punk 100% of the credit for the match. That actually does make you a delusional mark. His "due credit" isn't 100% of it. Me giving someone a fair share of credit doesn't make me a mark, it makes me rational.
> 
> As for who thought up to do the Batista Bomb. . .who gives a shit? They both put on a good match, and nobody was carried. Quit being such a drama queen.


Lost you at "trying to give Punk 100% of the credit for the match"...never did I suggest that, I clearly said that Cena put on a good performance..better than average. Seems like you arguing Cenas credit to the match...which I agree with, not arguing with that. My point is, CM Punk has bought the best of Cena out in this match, along with all the others he has had with him over the past year or so.


----------



## Soulrollins (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: Cena was crap vs Punk this past Raw*



Redead said:


> I'd like to see your hurricarana


Really i'm not a wrestler, but i i'm sure i can do a better hurricanrana than Cena.

Thats was like to see Cena powerbomb himself haha.

Punk and Cena has a good chomestry in the ring, but....


----------



## AussieBoy97 (Jan 6, 2013)

*Re: Cena was crap vs Punk this past Raw*



Beermonkeyv1 said:


> The fuk? Theres loads of rock hate threads about
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Who isn't hated on these forums?


----------



## KO Lariat (Aug 31, 2012)

*Re: Cena was crap vs Punk this past Raw*



What_A_Maneuver! said:


> It takes two to tango...and to wrestle.


^
||


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

*Re: Cena was crap vs Punk this past Raw*

The Huracanrana is a highspot move that displays acrobatics and athleticism, it didn't belong in the finishing stretch as a move that takes just as much effort from ones opponent makes a piss poor sell on desperation, unless the sequence was supposed to finish in a roll-up pin-fall which would explain why Cena rushed into the AA so quickly. I maintain my stance that had the Liger Bomb and Huracanrana spots been switched the flow of the match would have been much more believable.


----------



## SJP (Jan 15, 2013)

*Re: Cena was crap vs Punk this past Raw*

heheh Hurricanrana...another move in Punk's plan.


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: Cena was crap vs Punk this past Raw*



Redead said:


> I know exactly how you feel
> 
> I fucking love horses!


They're HOT!
They're SPICY!
They taste GREEEEAAAT!


----------



## SJP (Jan 15, 2013)

*Re: Cena was crap vs Punk this past Raw*

Punk planned the whole dam match, Cena just went with it.


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: Cena was crap vs Punk this past Raw*



SJP said:


> lol at least prove I am an idiot? Punk made the match, and obviously planned the majority of it.


*You're kind of proving you're an idiot yourself. How about you prove that every good part of the match was Punk's idea and that Punk carried Cena. Because from what I saw, both wrestlers did a damn good job. Also, way to go calling everyone that disagrees with you a mark. You're just making yourself look worse.*



AussieBoy97 said:


> Cena is under-rated. Rock has shown a bit of ring rust of late. Where's his hate lol


*WTF?! Are you blind? There are like 3-4 threads bashing The Rock in the General WWE section and the Raw section EACH.*



SJP said:


> Let me ask..you think Cena was the person to think and implement that sit-down powerbomb? of course not.
> 
> "Giving Punk due credit does not make one a Punk mark. Terrible point." Changed a few things there lol, pot kettle black.


*You have no proof otherwise. You can't just give Punk credit for something just because YOU THINK he planned it. It doesn't work that way. If you're posting stupid crap like this you're either:

A. A troll
B. That damn clouded by your obvious bias*


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Cena was crap vs Punk this past Raw*

Punk did carry the match but Cena did a good job by Cena standards.


----------



## SJP (Jan 15, 2013)

*Re: Cena was crap vs Punk this past Raw*



ROGERTHAT21 said:


> *You're kind of proving you're an idiot yourself. How about you prove that every good part of the match was Punk's idea and that Punk carried Cena. Because from what I saw, both wrestlers did a damn good job. Also, way to go calling everyone that disagrees with you a mark. You're just making yourself look worse.*
> 
> 
> *WTF?! Are you blind? There are like 3-4 threads bashing The Rock in the General WWE section and the Raw section EACH.*
> ...


I'll explain it simply to ya...Punk planned the match, Cena jumped like a typical school kid, he played it out, and it payed off. End off.


----------



## Jeff Hardy Hater (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Cena was crap vs Punk this past Raw*

Cena's facial expressions when selling are god awful, he has definitely regressed in that regard. The Hurricanrana was also awful and most of the moves were uncoordinated, but it was a pretty good match overall.


----------



## SJP (Jan 15, 2013)

*Re: Cena was crap vs Punk this past Raw*

Infact... The whole match was planned by Punk.


----------



## Combat Analyst (Aug 31, 2011)

*Re: Cena was crap vs Punk this past Raw*

Only on the IWC do people complain over...facial expressions.


----------



## SJP (Jan 15, 2013)

*Re: Cena was crap vs Punk this past Raw*

face it..


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: Cena was crap vs Punk this past Raw*



Soulrollins said:


> The worst hurricarrana EVER...


how many hurricarranas have you seen Cena made?...exactly. Give the fcking guy a break. He tried something new and botched it. You guys can´t give the guy some slack huh.


----------



## itssoeasy23 (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: Cena was crap vs Punk this past Raw*



SJP said:


> Infact... The whole match was planned by Punk.


Yeah, not a fact.


----------



## blazegod99 (Feb 26, 2008)

Cena botched the hurrancarana. He's done it before with Ziggler. 

The match was good but it didn't feel like Punk was carrying Cena. Not that Cena didn't step up for a change but still that's just how it felt 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## smackdown1111 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: Cena was crap vs Punk this past Raw*

A Cena sucks thread? Didn't see this coming... Oh wait, yeah I did. More predictable than Cena's five moves of doom finish.


----------



## floyd2386 (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Cena was crap vs Punk this past Raw*



FredForeskinn said:


> how many hurricarranas have you seen Cena made?...exactly. Give the fcking guy a break. He tried something new and botched it. You guys can´t give the guy some slack huh.


Actually once before. Also, it's not a hurricanrana, it's a Frankensteiner.:steiner2

Cena's version seems like a head scissors monkey flip, so y'all better recognize this new epic move Cena invented, THE FRANKENCENA!


----------



## Hawksea (Oct 15, 2012)

*Re: Cena was crap vs Punk this past Raw*

Cena carried the match just like he did at MITB 2011.

That's twice he had given Punk a 5 star match.


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Cena was crap vs Punk this past Raw*

I hate that it's Cena that gets these 30 minute matches, whether it's on Raw or a PPV. It should be the above average wrestler's that are given this amount of time. Why not give talent like Ziggler and Bryan that much time in their individual matches? Punk vs Bryan or Punk vs Ziggler for 30 minutes would have been alot better. Even though Punk vs Ziggler would be heel vs heel.


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: Cena was crap vs Punk this past Raw*



JTB33b said:


> I hate that it's Cena that gets these 30 minute matches, whether it's on Raw or a PPV. It should be the above average wrestler's that are given this amount of time. Why not give talent like Ziggler and Bryan that much time in their individual matches? Punk vs Bryan or Punk vs Ziggler for 30 minutes would have been alot better. Even though Punk vs Ziggler would be heel vs heel.


you know that Cena is the face of the company right and the most popular/relevant guy there...Thats why he gets these matches...pretty simple really.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: Cena was crap vs Punk this past Raw*

*It says this thread was posted yesterday...but reading into it seems like it came straight from 2009 >_<*


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Cena was crap vs Punk this past Raw*



FredForeskinn said:


> you know that Cena is the face of the company right and the most popular/relevant guy there...Thats why he gets these matches...pretty simple really.


Yes but it doesn't mean I have to like it.


----------



## Situation (Mar 4, 2012)

*Re: Cena was crap vs Punk this past Raw*

he was the best Cena >> PUNKster


----------



## Cmpunk91 (Jan 28, 2013)

*Re: Cena was crap vs Punk this past Raw*

No coincidence most if not all of cm punks matches are entertaining.


----------



## purple_gloves (May 7, 2011)

*Re: Cena was crap vs Punk this past Raw*

I thought both performed brilliantly to be honest.

If ever there was a time to praise and not criticise Cena, it's after that match. I'm sure Punk had a major hand in the planning of it, and he certainly carried a lot of it, but it takes 2 people to produce a match that good.


----------



## alrudd (Aug 22, 2008)

*Re: Cena was crap vs Punk this past Raw*

The op is spot on to be fair to him.The parts of the match that get you excited are CM Punk moves.Also,all of Cena's good matches are with good workers like HBK,Punk,Ziggler etc.Its because of his opponents that he is involved in a good match here and there.


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

*Re: Cena was crap vs Punk this past Raw*

he sold a piledriver like a champ and did a goddamn hurricanrana, fuck what you talking bout, the bastard can wrestle.


----------



## WWERevolution (Feb 19, 2013)

just give us a triple threat please


----------



## Androiddd (Mar 1, 2013)

4/10 - Bret Hart


----------



## Marrow (Sep 3, 2010)

Cena and Punk are archetypal rivals and always put on a great match - this Monday was no different. They're the Hart/HBK or Rock/Austin of this era, beyond a shadow of a doubt.


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

Androiddd said:


> 4/10 - Bret Hart


I wonder if it's in his top 1000 matches.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Karma101 said:


> I wonder if it's in his top 1000 matches.


Depends. Has Bret Hart had 1,000 matches?


----------



## DevilsFan (Mar 3, 2013)

Cena is really good at selling and I forget how important it is for his character

He looked like he'd be in a coma for the next 5 years after the piledriver. That's great.


----------



## AussieBoy97 (Jan 6, 2013)

If Cena couldn't wrestle, he wouldn't be in the WWE. :damn


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

AussieBoy97 said:


> If Cena couldn't wrestle, he wouldn't be in the WWE - the best wrestling promotion in the world....


:StephenA2


----------



## AussieBoy97 (Jan 6, 2013)

Emerald Flow said:


> :StephenA2


Couldn't help myself, I'm a Cena fan


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

> If Cena couldn't wrestle, he wouldn't be in the WWE - the best wrestling promotion in the world....


Please don't make anyone else see your comment :cena.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

MOTY.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

There was absolutely no reason to bump this thread. Let's not do this again.


----------

